# Site General > Off-topic Cafe >  BP.Net Weightloss CHALLENGE

## AzureN1ght

A few weeks ago in 8Ball Chat, a few of the girls (myself included) were talking about how we all had about 20 pounds we wanted to lose.

After a few months of hardcore slacking, I've got closer to 30 to deal with.

Today I've started my nose-to-the-grindstone plan  :Smile:  I want to be at goal by July, so it means sticking to my food plan (in my case, eating about 1400 calories/day) and going to the gym at least 5 days a week. 

It's going to be a hardcore push to the finish line, but I'm willing to make the commitment. Sarah said she might be up for a little friendly competition  :Wink:  Any of you people in?

----------


## fishmommy

I've seen your pics, girlfriend

you lose 20 or 30 and you are going to be TRANSPARENT!!!!!!

good luck though...just be healthy  :Smile:

----------


## djansen

how about a weight gain challange? i have a tall thin build and have a hard time packing on weight.  i also go to the gym 5 times a week and am trying to take in between 3200-3500 cals a day.  
seriously i am thinking on becoming a nutritionalist and i eat extremely healthy and i enjoy cooking healthy and working out so if any of you have questions on food stuff like that i would be glad to help.  :Smile:

----------


## Laooda

Ditto that Fishmommy! Best of luck, but I think you look great the way you are!!! TRUE!

----------


## AzureN1ght

> I've seen your pics, girlfriend
> 
> you lose 20 or 30 and you are going to be TRANSPARENT!!!!!!
> 
> good luck though...just be healthy


I'm 5'7" and 170 pounds  :Wink:  I'm no waif. 140, my goal, is smack in the middle of what is "healthy" for my height, BMI-wise and height/weight chart-wise. I'm being healthy and safe about it, never you worry   :Sunny:

----------


## Vomitore

My point of view ...

Kim, you got curves, and I think 140 would be a little too skinny. Stick with the 150. I think it's sorta unfair the BMI test wise. Reason why is since some women have more curves then others and some girls no matter what will always have curves. Don't try to go overboard.

----------


## AzureN1ght

> My point of view ...
> 
> Kim, you got curves, and I think 140 would be a little too skinny. Stick with the 150. I think it's sorta unfair the BMI test wise. Reason why is since some women have more curves then others and some girls no matter what will always have curves. Don't try to go overboard.


Believe me, if I start seeing spine, I'll stop  :Smile:  I have never been a "healthy" weight for my height--my entire life. It's not really the number that's so important to me, I just want to feel like I've got a healthy body. I'm just too heavy right now, in my opinion. I have no idea what I'll look like at 150, or 140. I really just will have to take it as I go. 

My goal isn't super-model scary thin. I just want to look and feel fit.  :Very Happy:

----------


## SarahMB

Sweet, I'm in! I'm wanting to lose 14 more lbs, and I've been slacking for the last few weeks. I haven't gained any, so at least I know I can easily maintain once I do hit my goal weight! 

Right now I'm 5'2" (unless I'm in platforms  :Very Happy:  ) and 139 lbs. I weighed 125 before I quit smoking, and I'd like to get back to that! I got up to 183, so it's been a long road.

----------


## AzureN1ght

> Sweet, I'm in! I'm wanting to lose 14 more lbs, and I've been slacking for the last few weeks. I haven't gained any, so at least I know I can easily maintain once I do hit my goal weight! 
> 
> Right now I'm 5'2" (unless I'm in platforms  ) and 139 lbs. I weighed 125 before I quit smoking, and I'd like to get back to that! I got up to 183, so it's been a long road.


Yay!  :Hug:  I appreciate everyone else's concern, but I'm so glad that I have at least one person who doesn't think I'm crazy for wanting to lose some more weight  :Smile: 

I hear you about the long road thing...I started last winter at 185 and at my heaviest I was 210. Before Thanksgiving I was 160. I've unfortunately done some rollercoastering over the last few months. But, as I said, back to business  :Wink: 

I guess we could post weekly updates here, about how many times we've gotten some exercise/if we've met other goals and general encouragement. If we end up being the only two, we could take it to e-mail if you'd prefer it.

----------


## Vomitore

I must have missed the diet chat. I've been dieting the last 3 weeks and have lost 13 pounds already. My goal is 180. I always thought that I was really heavy but my doc said to me a few years ago that my legs are abnormally strong and have more muscle then most of his patients. This has cause a slight increase of my weight, but it's not my whole reason. I just get burned out from work and get lazy. Funny thing is I'm not a sweet junky. I can't stand fried foods and that I need to fit some sort of physical activity into my day.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Believe me, if I start seeing spine, I'll stop  I have never been a "healthy" weight for my height--my entire life. It's not really the number that's so important to me, I just want to feel like I've got a healthy body. I'm just too heavy right now, in my opinion. I have no idea what I'll look like at 150, or 140. I really just will have to take it as I go. 
> 
> My goal isn't super-model scary thin. I just want to look and feel fit.


I have been in your shoes, I was overweight most of my life, never managed to drop the weight no matter what I did  :Sad: , and I finally I did and I give the credit to my hubby that loved me for who I was and his love and me being happy in combination with a healthy diet did the trick I never felt better, I did not do this for anyone I did it for me.

So if your weight is not where you want it to be then do what you want to do, and what will make you happy, and you are right take it as it goes you might feel fine at 150 or 140 as long as you are healthy this is all that matter.

Good luck.

----------


## Reptilian

I'll try...

I'm 4'7 and weigh somewhere between 160 and 170 lbs.  (I don't have a scale, lol, so I dont' know for sure.)  Two years ago I was at 100lbs and fine.  I figure that's slightly drastic, so I'll shoot between 110 and 120.

I just started going back to the gym this evening.  So I need to keep to my routine and cut my portion size down....

But I'll give it a shot with you all.

----------


## SarahMB

> I guess we could post weekly updates here, about how many times we've gotten some exercise/if we've met other goals and general encouragement. If we end up being the only two, we could take it to e-mail if you'd prefer it.


Heh, I definitely don't think you are crazy, I know exactly how you feel. 

Weekly updates are definitely a great idea, it helps to be held accountable for our workout/eating habits. 
I'm tired of being stuck in this rut and ready to get this whole weight loss thing over and done with!

----------


## Ginevive

I want to just stay where I am. I'm 5'3-ish and around 130. But a lot of it is the muscles in my legs.. the only thing I would change about myself is my little belly; it makes my jeans feel pretty tight (but I do not go around wearing short tees and letting my belly chub show, lol.) 
I always gain weight in wintertime; I am much more active outdoors in the spring/summer/fall.. I would like to lose the weight in my belly.

----------


## tweets_4611

I wasn't in on that chat but I have just started a weight thing myself. Not really a weight thing really, but a 'go to the gym more' thing  ^_^  I was SO active in high school and now that I'm in college I have slacked off on all the activities b/c of my crazy time consuming major. All I'm aiming for right now is to go to the gym 3 times a week at least. I was on the rowing team, but the 6 am pratices were getting to me and I was sleeping thru class  *oops* haha   But eventually I am going to get back to that schedual so I can row again. I'm about 5' 6'' and somewhere around 130-140 or something. It's been so long since I have been on a scale I couldn't say for sure.  :Razz:  I don't really go by the number, but by how I think my body looks. When I was running track and playing soccer I was about 145 but it was solid muscle so I was fine with that! haha  I'm about the same now, minus all the muscle   :Wink:   Anyways, I'm up for it as well  ^_^

----------


## recycling goddess

hey it takes a lot of work to keep my nicely rounded figure! hahahahahaha but, for the sake of my heart and other internal organs, i've started eating better and doing a 1 hour core workout. what i love about it is you don't need much space to get 'er done. no time spent on the floor and you get a great cardio workout while burning the fat. 

i'd love to loose some of my fluffiness  :Hug:

----------


## Nate

> how about a weight gain challange? i have a tall thin build and have a hard time packing on weight.



hells yeah..lets doooo it!!!

We can go from this:


To this:

----------


## tigerlily

I have to say I'm EXTREMELY impressed with everyone's willingness to announce their weights.   :Yes:   I'm just not that comfortable discussing my weight.   :Embarassed:   I was in on that chat, and I've managed to drop about 10 pounds since January.  I would still like to lose about 15-20 more, but I have a thyriod issue that makes weight loss difficult.  I also suck at dieting.  I have no will power and just can't resist foods when I'm craving them.  I'd be happy to join in, although weekly weightloss is not very likely in my case.  I'm happy if I can lose a couple pounds every month.   :Very Happy:

----------


## recycling goddess

nate... please don't make that your dream body  :sploosh: 

go for this instead! 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...moore/hunk.jpg

----------


## recycling goddess

my other picture choice... i think will be edited by the staff as not family friendly.  :Sad:  so i won't post it. 

but i think you get the idea nate!

----------


## AzureN1ght

I'm feelin' the love! And I'm so impressed with how many people are actually sharing their height/weight numbers! It's usually a really sensitive issue...but I guess that's just the closeness and comfortable atmosphere of the community shining through again, eh?

But numbers just give a ballpark, y'know? 150 and fit/muscular looks WAY different from 150 on a non-fit person so it really depends  :Smile:  It's definitely more important that you like how you look and feel. I'd LOVE to be able to wear a size 9/10 in jeans...I've NEVER worn jeans that small! In fact, right now I'm in a size 13--the same size as I was in _middle school_.

I just got back from the gym, which rounds out my first day back in the saddle. It's nice to be in a more in-control head space again.

 :Hug:  @ everyone who has shared and will share with us  :Smile:  Feel free to post progress/rant about things that frustrate/ask questions. Support in this community clearly extends far beyond BP husbandry--you guys are awesome  :Very Happy: 

Here's to a healthier, happier group of people!

----------


## Nate

puuuuuuhhhhhleeeeeeeeeeez   :Disbelief:  

PM it to me  :Very Happy:

----------


## slartibartfast

I'm in...I'm 5'3" and a curvy 160...which is the most I've ever been.  Between winter cravings and working two jobs, I just haven't eaten responsibly.  I'd like to get back around 130....it's just been so hard sticking to it.  I do what I call the "hunter gatherer" diet...lots of grains and vegetable matter and lean protein, minimal fats/salts/sweets.   It works well but inevitably I give up too soon.   Exercise is not really an option...I'm exhausted from work 6 days out of 7, and just crash when I get home.

----------


## stangs13

First week of football season, lost 20 lbs. Week after the first wek, gained 25 lbs in muscle! :Rolleyes2:   I love gaining muscle wait.

----------


## djansen

> First week of football season, lost 20 lbs. Week after the first wek, gained 25 lbs in muscle!  I love gaining muscle wait.


weight   :Smile:    and how did you gain 25 lbs of muscle in a week?

----------


## Nate

> weight     and how did you gain 25 lbs of muscle in a week?


heh yeah dude what's your secret?

----------


## SarahMB

For the dieters, here are a few suggestions that have helped me along the way:
Dinnertime, use a small plate instead of a dinner plate. Tell yourself you'll get seconds if you feel like it, but usually I'm pretty satisfied by the time I'm through with the first serving.
Buy some black seedless grapes. Wash them off and pick them off the vine, drain well on paper towels. Put in a large ziplock and freeze. When you want a snack, grab a few of them and munch away...good for you and VERY satisfying. 
For recipes that use ground beef: buy a lb of ground white turkey (I bough a lb for $4.39 today) and a lb of regular ground beef ($1.89 today). When you get home from the store, cut each of these in half, and freeze them in a ziplock with half and half together. Ground white turkey is much lower in fat than beef, and will take on the flavor of the beef you cook it with. Plus it won't be dry if you use regular ground beef. It comes out VERY tasty and practically guilt free!
Oh, and bookmark and use this site: Nutrition Data

----------


## stangs13

> weight  and how did you gain 25 lbs of muscle in a week?


billions of updowns, sprints, hitting drills....*falls over sore*

----------


## Nate

My diet consists of...

1. Pizza

That's all I can think of at the moment  :Confused2:

----------


## _BoidFinatic_

> how about a weight gain challange? i have a tall thin build and have a hard time packing on weight. i also go to the gym 5 times a week and am trying to take in between 3200-3500 cals a day. 
> seriously i am thinking on becoming a nutritionalist and i eat extremely healthy and i enjoy cooking healthy and working out so if any of you have questions on food stuff like that i would be glad to help.


I'm in ! I am 5'8'' and a thin, but dense 140 lbs. I lift weights a lot and I am very strong proportionately to my body weight, but my goal is to hit 150 lbs by the summer.

Any ideas on healthy weight gain?

----------


## _BoidFinatic_

Anyone aiming for this? :

----------


## Nate

fo sho...i could see myself lookin like that...what do all you ladies think? *strikes a pose*

----------


## tigerlily

There's no way you gained 25 lbs of muscle in a week.   :No:    It's likely that you lost a lot of water weight.  

Thanks for the tips Sarah.  I also like those unsweetened cans of grapefruit juice.  One of those kills ALL my cravings for anything sweet.  I've read a lot of articles that say adding dairy and grapefruit (along with a couple other things I can't remember right now) will help you lose weight.  Let's also not forget WATER.  Drink lots of it.  Before, after and during meals.

----------


## tigerlily

As for that picture....  :projectile:   no thank you

----------


## djansen

> I'm in ! I am 5'8'' and a thin, but dense 140 lbs. I lift weights a lot and I am very strong proportionately to my body weight, but my goal is to hit 150 lbs by the summer.
> 
> Any ideas on healthy weight gain?


well i am 6'0 and 160 and i am also pretty strong for my size.  i have been eating alot of quality protein, healthy fats and complex carbs. i also eat every 3 hours.  if you want i could help you gain some healty weight?
and your pic, thats just gross.  and you cant gain 25 lbs in a week.

----------


## _BoidFinatic_

> As for that picture....  no thank you


 
Hahahahaha...  :Very Happy: . I don't think many constrictors will mess with him :Wag of the finger:  .

----------


## joyful girl

I think I'm going to go in on this also.

I've always been heavy but since I'm tall I can hide it pretty easily. I'm 6' tall... huge for a girl hahah.

After Randy and I stopped doing drugs and smoking almost 2 years ago I've been gaining weight like crazy. I now weigh about 45 pounds more then I ever have. I've also had a desk job for the last 3 years that kept me sitting on my butt all day. 

It's time to make a change. I'm starting a new job soon that will have me on my feet so that should help. I also am a vegetarian so I need to work on food choices. I eat a lot of carbs ... I mean A LOT. 

I have a lot of weight to lose but I need to start with a goal so I'm going to go with 20 pounds.

----------


## Blake_Herman

I'm for trying to gain weight... I've been working on that for the past year or so and I've gained about 15 lbs so far... I swear I don't look as skinny as I sound... I'm 6'3" and 160 lbs... I know, embarassing... but I do have muscles, just little muscles...    :Smile:  

I've really been trying to exercise more and when I can, lift weights... I need to really crack down on it though... good luck to everyone!

----------


## recycling goddess

> puuuuuuhhhhhleeeeeeeeeeez   
> 
> PM it to me



pm sent!!!   :Rock on:

----------


## recycling goddess

i did my workout again tonight... feels good to continue doing it every evening.  :Clap:

----------


## CeraDigital

You could try front, back, go's lol. We had to do this in the Army....pain in the butt. You run in place with your arms extended infront of you, then drop to pushups, then roll over and do flutter kicks. Flutter kicks will really burn the belly fat off, and its an incredible ab excersize  :Wink:  You lay on your back, and place your hands underneath your torso, palms down, with your chin to your chest. Extend your legs straight out, and move your legs up and down opposite of eachother...kind of like walking, without bending your knee's at all. Your abs will hurt like crazy, but its actually really efficient at burning calories, and building muscle  :Razz:  The Army used it as a punishment though...so it is painfull lol. Key thing is hydration. Drink more water than your body really needs, without getting overhydrated. It helps with the excersizes too, and keeps you from cramping and getting really sore (you will get sore though...all part of working out and getting in shape  :Razz: ). 

I wish I could lose some fat. I'm big muscle wise lol. 5'6", and 214lbs....but I'm not ripped....wish I could drop some fat weight  :Sad:  I do a ton of powerlifting and bodybuilding.

----------


## AzureN1ght

> I wish I could lose some fat. I'm big muscle wise lol. 5'6", and 214lbs....but I'm not ripped....*wish I could drop some fat weight*  I do a ton of powerlifting and bodybuilding.


Then hop on that elliptical!  :Wink:  Seriously--cardio isn't only for girls! It's so funny--at my gym on campus the gym has this invisible dividing line: the "girls" side of the gym are the cardio machines and the "boy's" side of the gym are the weights/weight machines.

There isn't a lot of crossing the "line". I do, because I know cardio AND weightlifting in combination are the best in the long run--but it sure is intimidating sometimes!

----------


## AzureN1ght

> For the dieters, here are a few suggestions that have helped me along the way:
> Dinnertime, use a small plate instead of a dinner plate. Tell yourself you'll get seconds if you feel like it, but usually I'm pretty satisfied by the time I'm through with the first serving.
> Buy some black seedless grapes. Wash them off and pick them off the vine, drain well on paper towels. Put in a large ziplock and freeze. When you want a snack, grab a few of them and munch away...good for you and VERY satisfying. 
> For recipes that use ground beef: buy a lb of ground white turkey (I bough a lb for $4.39 today) and a lb of regular ground beef ($1.89 today). When you get home from the store, cut each of these in half, and freeze them in a ziplock with half and half together. Ground white turkey is much lower in fat than beef, and will take on the flavor of the beef you cook it with. Plus it won't be dry if you use regular ground beef. It comes out VERY tasty and practically guilt free!
> Oh, and bookmark and use this site: Nutrition Data


Also: www.fitday.com has lists of foods and their nutritional values, you can look them up and the program records them. It's online and it's free--it's like a food journal that calculates for you  :Smile: 

One of the things I've learned along the way is that cutting calories does NOT equal being hungry all the time or eating food that tastes bad.

It just means replacing high-calorie foods/refined carb foods with healthier versions. Instead of a pizza, I'll make "english muffin pizza". Instead of regular american cheese on sandwiches/with eggs, etc, I use fat-free. Instead of regular bread, I use "light" bread. Instead of white rice, I use brown rice. Instead of ice cream, I LOVE Activia's "crave control" yogurt (in vanilla  :Smile:  ) with some craisins in it. 

I eat three meals a day and two snacks, and I manage to keep my calories under 1400--but I'm NEVER hungry. I eat quality fill-you-up foods, which REALLY helps  :Smile:  

That isn't to say it's not hard sometimes...I definitely fall off the wagon from time to time. I guess the key to that part is not falling off, saying "oh well" and proceed to wallow in the "mud".  :Very Happy:  I've been so guilty of that in the past, and it's on my list of things I'm trying to change in my attitude about eating.

 :Hug:

----------


## Broseph

I think i might jump aboard this too. When i graduated high school in 94 i was 6'3" 180lbs, and rail thin. now being married for ten years and not as active i have gaind some wieght. at my heaviest i was 290lbs. I'm currently 275-280, Im tall so i eit well. alot of people think im 250lbs. Well thats my goal. My gym memebership just ran out so this is going to be a home schooling..lol. My biggest problem is getting motiavted to get off my butt and do something. When i did go to the gym i felt great, lost wieght, and eat better so i know i can do it again, but i dont no why i havent yet..So count me in.. :Very Happy:

----------


## djansen

> Also: www.fitday.com has lists of foods and their nutritional values, you can look them up and the program records them. It's online and it's free--it's like a food journal that calculates for you 
> 
> One of the things I've learned along the way is that cutting calories does NOT equal being hungry all the time or eating food that tastes bad.
> 
> It just means replacing high-calorie foods/refined carb foods with healthier versions. Instead of a pizza, I'll make "english muffin pizza". Instead of regular american cheese on sandwiches/with eggs, etc, I use fat-free. Instead of regular bread, I use "light" bread. Instead of white rice, I use brown rice. Instead of ice cream, I LOVE Activia's "crave control" yogurt (in vanilla  ) with some craisins in it. 
> 
> I eat three meals a day and two snacks, and I manage to keep my calories under 1400--but I'm NEVER hungry. I eat quality fill-you-up foods, which REALLY helps


Im glad somone sees the importance of whole grains and good carb choices.  to shed fat you need to lower your carb intake and replace it with healthy fats (to many people fear fat!) and make sure all the carbs you do eat are complex slow buring ones.  also eating frequently boosts metabolism and keeps you feeling full.

----------


## AzureN1ght

> Im glad somone sees the importance of whole grains and good carb choices.  to shed fat you need to lower your carb intake and replace it with healthy fats (to many people fear fat!) and make sure all the carbs you do eat are complex slow buring ones.  also eating frequently boosts metabolism and keeps you feeling full.


I'm currently taking my second nutrition class at college. The professor is a Registered Dietitian--so it's what she does for a living. I've become very interested in nutrition in the course of my little weightloss journey. I've learned some much healthier eating practices, for sure.

 I used to be afraid of carbs in general--after that whole atkins craze. Carbs aren't evil--one just needs to choose the right kind. Fruits, vegetables and whole grains are GOOD for you!  :Smile:  Healthy fats are good for you, too. Lean protein is always good, too--but I watch portions. A "normal" portion is 3oz! Most people when eating meat NEVER eat only 3oz of a meat! At meals I try to have complex carbs, protein and fiber represented.

----------


## Broseph

It's good to know who we can ask if we have any questions. :Very Happy:   I know very little about that stuff. I always was like if it looks good for you then i can eat it. 


> I'm currently taking my second nutrition class at college. The professor is a Registered Dietitian--so it's what she does for a living. I've become very interested in nutrition in the course of my little weightloss journey. I've learned some much healthier eating practices, for sure.
> 
> I used to be afraid of carbs in general--after that whole atkins craze. Carbs aren't evil--one just needs to choose the right kind. Fruits, vegetables and whole grains are GOOD for you!  Healthy fats are good for you, too. Lean protein is always good, too--but I watch portions. A "normal" portion is 3oz! Most people when eating meat NEVER eat only 3oz of a meat! At meals I try to have complex carbs, protein and fiber represented.

----------


## AzureN1ght

> It's good to know who we can ask if we have any questions.  I know very little about that stuff. I always was like if it looks good for you then i can eat it.


Hehe--I know my stuff. I was the only one in our 100+ people lecture hall who recieved 100% on our last exam. Knowing and practicing something are two different things--so that's what I'm working on. I still think a pepperoni pizza or vanilla-frosted doughnuts look delicious, in spite of the negative nutritional value of those foods.  :Wink: 

But, if you do have a question, I'll do my best to answer it to be best of my knowledge. And if it's something I don't know, I can always e-mail my professor and ask her opinoin  :Smile:

----------


## Holy Balls

> A few weeks ago in 8Ball Chat, a few of the girls (myself included) were talking about how we all had about 20 pounds we wanted to lose.
> 
> After a few months of hardcore slacking, I've got closer to 30 to deal with.
> 
> Today I've started my nose-to-the-grindstone plan  I want to be at goal by July, so it means sticking to my food plan (in my case, eating about 1400 calories/day) and going to the gym at least 5 days a week. 
> 
> It's going to be a hardcore push to the finish line, but I'm willing to make the commitment. Sarah said she might be up for a little friendly competition  Any of you people in?


1400 cals a day and the gym 5 days a week. Doesn't sound like enough cals to be going to the gym 5 days a week. Take care as to not over do it.

----------


## darkangel

Ohmigod I would be SO up for that.  Competition drives the hell out of me  :Wink: .  I'm 5'11, a little shy about saying my weight, but I'd like to be 155-160.  I'm tall so I don't look that big, but I can feel the difference when I'm out of shape.  I'd totally be willing to have a little challenge  :Wink: 

Edit: ok, everyone else posted their weights... 5'11, 180 lbs.   :Razz:

----------


## Gooseman

i want to gain weight, i'm 6'1" weigh 155-160 depending on how much water is in me.

i hit the gym 4 times a week and drink protein shakes... guess i'm just not meant to be average sized... lol

----------


## Phreak

Right now I'm 6' 4" and approx. 180 lbs. Hopefully this will change soon though. I have rejoined my schools weight lifting club which is run by an ex-pro bodybuilder who is a friend of Arnold. I also play lacrosse for the school and am joining the mountain bike club so I feel I have a good mix of cardio and weightlifting. The diet part won't be a problem for me because I eat really healthy compared to most and try to eat around 5 meals a day. I haven't had candy in so long that last time I ate some licorice I felt ill. But I'm only 15 right now so If I reach my goal I'll be hovering around 200 on my 16th birthday.

----------


## CeraDigital

> Then hop on that elliptical!  Seriously--cardio isn't only for girls! It's so funny--at my gym on campus the gym has this invisible dividing line: the "girls" side of the gym are the cardio machines and the "boy's" side of the gym are the weights/weight machines.
> 
> There isn't a lot of crossing the "line". I do, because I know cardio AND weightlifting in combination are the best in the long run--but it sure is intimidating sometimes!


I actually run alot  :Razz:  More than most other guys. I run 2 miles, under 13 minutes which is okay...I used to be faster when I first took my discharge. I just can't see myself running on a tred-mill or something....I'd rather run outside.

----------


## MeMe

> I always was like if it looks good for you then i can eat it.



 :sploosh:  say what?!?!?!?!

----------


## Broseph

12oz lean steak, being protien and all. good carbs, bad carbs, i never paid attention to it. thats what i ment. :Wink:  


> say what?!?!?!?!

----------


## Phreak

Who's for before and after pics? just wondering because that might make it a little more interesting. That way we can actually see the physical results.

----------


## MeMe

well can I do it!!! I wanna lose a couple pounds and TONE UP!  :Wink:  before an after pics are a great idea!  :Very Happy:

----------


## _BoidFinatic_

I like the idea as well.

----------


## SarahMB

I'm up for pics!

----------


## _BoidFinatic_

Here is AndrewH "before"....I can't wait to see the "after" pic:

----------


## Broseph

Sure, then i guess i'll have no choice then to stick with it.. :Very Happy:

----------


## AzureN1ght

> 1400 cals a day and the gym 5 days a week. Doesn't sound like enough cals to be going to the gym 5 days a week. Take care as to not over do it.


If I start feeling draggy, I'll up them. So long as I'm not ever dipping below 1200, I'll probaby be fine. I'm certainly not starving myself. I've asked my R.D. Nutrition professor about it and she said 1400-1500 would be a good range for me, but that no one should EVER do less than 1200 a day. 

 The usual rule of thumb is: take what you need to maintain and subtract 500. You'll lose a pound a week with that method as 3500 calories = 1 pound. The program I use says that I should be eating about 2,000 a day to maintain--so that puts me at 1500 with the -500. For now, I'm sticking with 1400. 

As I said, though, if I start feeling draggy because of it, I'll up it. 

 :Hug:  Thanks for the concern.

----------


## AzureN1ght

Oh, and about "before" and "after" pics--I'm up for it, too  :Smile:  I'll bring my camera to my "Carido Kickboxing" class tonight and have my friend, Stacy take pictures of me  :Smile:  I'll post 'em later.

----------


## AkivaSmith

What ever you do, make sure that you drink water with some electrolytes in it.  

There has been an increase medical emergencies due to overhydration with plain water.  YOU actually can have a brain malfunction if you don't get enough electrolytes.

Please be sensible when trying to loose or gain wait.   A little "steadily" over a longer period is better than a crunch.  It will be easier to maintain.

Just my  :twocents:  

Good luck to all and best wishes.  If you need any encouragement, JUST POST A NOTE and we all will be there for you.

----------


## Phreak

I have to start up a photobucket account still but after that you can expect some pics of a scrawny pale kid and on july 16 you get the afters  :Very Happy:

----------


## AzureN1ght

> Here is AndrewH "before"....I can't wait to see the "after" pic:


That man scares me... *shudder*

----------


## Sausage

I've been going to the gym for about two months now... I have an errr *bit* of weight to lose.    :Embarassed:   It's actually going very well for me so far, I've lost around 15 lbs and lost a lot of body fat.   :Smile:  

Glad to see that so many others have caught the work-out bug too.   :Sunny:

----------


## tweets_4611

I'd be up for the pics...We may need a thred just for that  ^_^  It's cool to see so many people on here putting numbers up and jumping on the bandwagon. When there are so many other people trying to do the same thing, it makes it easier to get back on track if you do slip sometimes.

----------


## djansen

> too--but I watch portions. A "normal" portion is 3oz! Most people when eating meat NEVER eat only 3oz of a meat!


no kidding, when i found out that was the serving size i was shocked.  at most of my meals i usually have about 9 oz of meat and i try to eat 5 meals a day and i am still thin so i think portions are way to small.  :Smile:

----------


## CeraDigital

> Here is AndrewH "before"....I can't wait to see the "after" pic:


Noooo way I'd ever want to be that huge  :Razz: . I did want to get huge before...even stooped to using some 'stuff' I shouldn't have in order to achieve the goal I wanted...and I'm ashamed of it :Razz:  I just naturally put on muscle easier, and keep it on compared to most people...but I can thank my job too  :Razz:  Carrying hundreds of pounds of rebar back and forth keeps my muscles up to par, size wise  :Razz:

----------


## AzureN1ght

Just in case people involved don't see it, I started a "before photo" thread, for those of you who want to do "before" photos  :Smile:  Let the games BEGIN!

http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/s...304#post534304

----------


## adi

thats awesome and good luck to ya'll.

we had a speaker come to my school to us today and talk about anorexia and belemia (sp?). its pretty scary so just wanted to remind everyone good luck but stay healthy. btw, dont forget to make an "after" thread in july!   :Very Happy:  

 :Rock on:

----------


## tigerlily

I was SOOOO going to skip my walking tonight, but you guys have inspired my to get off my ... ummm... butt.  Thanks!   :Tip of the Hat:

----------


## AzureN1ght

> I was SOOOO going to skip my walking tonight, but you guys have inspired my to get off my ... ummm... butt.  Thanks!


 :Hug: !! That's what it's all about, baby! Inspiration and some support  :Very Happy:  Grats on your walk tonight!

----------


## Phreak

It's cool that everyones trying to acheive their goals together. I personally can't wait for the after pics. Hopefully I'll be all muscular by then  :Very Happy:

----------


## CeraDigital

I can't wait to see them either. I'll get a before pic up hopefully, along with an after pic. Wish my arms would get bigger too...18's are cool and all but I want a lil bigger  :Sad:

----------


## Phreak

Try 14 I want a LOT bigger, but not disgustingly big.

----------


## CeraDigital

Try including a good BCAA (Branch chain amino acid) in your diet...use something like Whey protien, and creatine in your diet. It helps alot with growth and maintanance of muscle. My cousin uses NO2, and swears by it that its the best thing to hit the bodybuilding market in a long time. I'd recommend Animal Paks too...I use them, and they've helped in ways. Just don't go with steroids man...trust me...not worth it :Sad:

----------


## AzureN1ght

> Try 14 I want a LOT bigger, but not disgustingly big.


Yeah, there's definitely that distinction. Body-builder types scare me and completely turn me off. I like some muscle on a guy, but at some point enough is enough! Mr. Universe-style guys creep me out. When I can see the muscle striations under your skin and your veins popping out and your chest is larger than mine, there's a problem.  :Wink:

----------


## CeraDigital

> Yeah, there's definitely that distinction. Body-builder types scare me and completely turn me off. I like some muscle on a guy, but at some point enough is enough! Mr. Universe-style guys creep me out. When I can see the muscle striations under your skin and your veins popping out and your chest is larger than mine, there's a problem.


Dang.......... :Sad: ................. :Razz:

----------


## AzureN1ght

> Dang...........................


Hehe--are you a Mr. Universe conteder?

----------


## CeraDigital

> Hehe--are you a Mr. Universe conteder?


I could be if I hit the gym a bit more often  :Razz:

----------


## Phreak

Also on june 6 my civics teacher is hosting the ontario natural bodybuilding competition at my school and I think if I manage to look somewhat bulky by then I might compete for my age/weight class. He's already personally invited me and my friend to attend  :Very Happy:  . I feel special  :Razz:

----------


## AzureN1ght

> I could be if I hit the gym a bit more often


Are you one of those guys that lifts really heavy weights and does the loud roaring thing? There was a guy doing that in the gym the other day and he kept startling me (and I was wearing headphones--and he was across the gym at the time), and I was suppressing laughter the whole time. I considered doing some grunting, roaring things in response...then decided against it  :Very Happy:

----------


## CeraDigital

> Are you one of those guys that lifts really heavy weights and does the loud roaring thing? There was a guy doing that in the gym the other day and he kept startling me (and I was wearing headphones--and he was across the gym at the time), and I was suppressing laughter the whole time. I considered doing some grunting, roaring things in response...then decided against it


HAHA, yeah I catch myself doing that alot  :Razz:  It helps when your doing powerlifting. I do that when I try and push myself to do more pushups, and diamondcutters too  :Razz:

----------


## CeraDigital

> Also on june 6 my civics teacher is hosting the ontario natural bodybuilding competition at my school and I think if I manage to look somewhat bulky by then I might compete for my age/weight class. He's already personally invited me and my friend to attend  . I feel special


If you want to bulk up fast, then increase your lean protein intake. Eat more foods such as Tuna, and other types of fish. Look into creatine monohydrate as well. You can get this stuff fairly cheap at www.bodybuilding.com. What Creatine does is it helps for fast muscle recovery and keeps your muscles hydrated. A side effect is it draws water into the muscles which makes you look much bigger. Once you quit taking it you drop all this water weight and slim down.

----------


## slartibartfast

> Yeah, there's definitely that distinction. Body-builder types scare me and completely turn me off. I like some muscle on a guy, but at some point enough is enough! Mr. Universe-style guys creep me out. When I can see the muscle striations under your skin and your veins popping out and your chest is larger than mine, there's a problem.


I totally agree.  Definition is sexy.  Freakish is just...freakish.  I'm totally turned off by really built guys.

----------


## AzureN1ght

> HAHA, yeah I catch myself doing that alot  It helps when your doing powerlifting. I do that when I try and push myself to do more pushups, and diamondcutters too


What are "diamondcutters"?

----------


## CeraDigital

Dang. :Sad:  Well so much for getting smaller, less built  :sploosh:

----------


## CeraDigital

> What are "diamondcutters"?


Diamondcutters are a type of pushup. All tricep...kills them lol. Put your index fingers together and your thumbs together vertical to your neck, where your hand makes a diamond shape, and you do push-ups that way  :Very Happy: .....all I can say is it does hurt lol.

----------


## tweets_4611

> Are you one of those guys that lifts really heavy weights and does the loud roaring thing?


Haha, when I ran track I lifted weights with the football team (just me and one other girl in there with the whole team...yeah, that was...interesting...) and alot of the guys that did the heavier lifting did that. Scared the life out of me the first couple of days!! And _man_ would I get some dirty looks if they caught me snickering....  :Giggle:

----------


## AzureN1ght

> Diamondcutters are a type of pushup. All tricep...kills them lol. Put your index fingers together and your thumbs together vertical to your neck, where your hand makes a diamond shape, and you do push-ups that way .....all I can say is it does hurt lol.


It sounds painful O.O I can barely do regular push-ups!

----------


## AzureN1ght

> Haha, when I ran track I lifted weights with the football team (just me and one other girl in there with the whole team...yeah, that was...interesting...) and alot of the guys that did the heavier lifting did that. Scared the life out of me the first couple of days!! And _man_ would I get some dirty looks if they caught me snickering....


HRRRRRAAARRHG!   :sploosh:

----------


## wildlifewarrior

Good luck everyone!!!!!!!!!


~mike

----------


## SarahMB

Well so far I am not doing very good. I've skipped the gym two days in a row, and I've pretty much eaten whatever I wanted. I actually gained a lb! 
And I have NOTHING tight to wear to take a before pic in. At least nothing family friendly....Everything normal I own is baggy because I've lost so much weight.

----------


## CeraDigital

> Well so far I am not doing very good. I've skipped the gym two days in a row, and I've pretty much eaten whatever I wanted. I actually gained a lb! 
> And I have NOTHING tight to wear to take a before pic in. At least nothing family friendly....Everything normal I own is baggy because I've lost so much weight.


Awww, I'll hit up the gym with you Sarah  :Very Happy: ..

I haven't done well either. I've just worked and slept  :Razz:  I don't think I've made an effort to do anything other than sleep when I get home, or wake up other than sleep...with how much this jobs kicking my butt....I hate tying rebar  :Sad:

----------


## AzureN1ght

> Well so far I am not doing very good. I've skipped the gym two days in a row, and I've pretty much eaten whatever I wanted. I actually gained a lb! 
> And I have NOTHING tight to wear to take a before pic in. At least nothing family friendly....Everything normal I own is baggy because I've lost so much weight.


 :Hug:  You just need some inspiration. I skipped the gym last night and tonight, too...Yesterday just ended up being really busy--and tonight I'm studying my butt off for a test tomorrow... I'm not going to beat myself up over it, and neither should you.

A thing to keep in mind about weighing in: The body is 60-70% water (depending on your source). A few pounds in either direction can happen just from weighing yourself at a different time of day, after you've had something to drink, or if you've had alcohol the night prior (it dehydrates you and can make you appear to have lost weight).

It takes eating 3500 calories over what you need to maintain in order to gain a pound of fat...that's a LOT of overeating, and would certainly take more than a few days, so don't fret.

You can either just not worry about a picture, or go to WalMart or something and grab a cheap workout outfit to take one in. No big, either way.

 :Hug:

----------


## CeraDigital

> A thing to keep in mind about weighing in: The body is 60-70% water (depending on your source). A few pounds in either direction can happen just from weighing yourself at a different time of day, after you've had something to drink, or if you've had alcohol the night prior (it dehydrates you and can make you appear to have lost weight).
> 
> It takes eating 3500 calories over what you need to maintain in order to gain a pound of fat...that's a LOT of overeating, and would certainly take more than a few days, so don't fret.


I guess we learn new things every day. Good stuff! Great info  :Smile:

----------


## CeraDigital

> HRRRRRAAARRHG!


Haha...hey now, its a habit  :Razz:  I've caught first time powerlifters doing it. Guess it comes naturally  :Razz:

----------


## SarahMB

> Awww, I'll hit up the gym with you Sarah ..
> 
> I haven't done well either. I've just worked and slept  I don't think I've made an effort to do anything other than sleep when I get home, or wake up other than sleep...with how much this jobs kicking my butt....I hate tying rebar


Ok, come on down to Texas, we'll go to the gym    :Very Happy: 
I'm thinking about starting resistance training again this weekend, and just hitting the large muscles.

----------


## CeraDigital

> Ok, come on down to Texas, we'll go to the gym 
> I'm thinking about starting resistance training again this weekend, and just hitting the large muscles.


Sounds like a plan!  :Very Happy:  Resistance training is kind of fun  :Smile:

----------


## tweets_4611

> Haha...hey now, its a habit  I've caught first time powerlifters doing it. Guess it comes naturally


Silly boys!  ^_^  I don't guess I can talk...I can't imagine even trying to lift that much!    :Very Happy:

----------


## SarahMB

> A thing to keep in mind about weighing in: The body is 60-70% water (depending on your source). A few pounds in either direction can happen just from weighing yourself at a different time of day, after you've had something to drink, or if you've had alcohol the night prior (it dehydrates you and can make you appear to have lost weight).
> 
> You can either just not worry about a picture, or go to WalMart or something and grab a cheap workout outfit to take one in. No big, either way.


Haha, I know you are right. I do weigh at the same time every day...in the morning right after I get up. And I did drink last night, it was chat night, hahaha. So I was hoping for a little dehydration weight loss, and I got an extra pound instead. I thought that was unfair    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Ok, I'll go get some new gym clothes tomorrow. That should also help inspire me to actually GO to the gym, lol.

----------


## CeraDigital

> Silly boys! ^_^ I don't guess I can talk...I can't imagine even trying to lift that much!


It builds muscle....haha whatever works  :Razz:  I think its fun, and feels good  :Very Happy:

----------


## SarahMB

> Sounds like a plan!  Resistance training is kind of fun


Yeah, the biggest discouragement about it for me was having sore chicken wings. I absolutely cannot stand that! But I saw this workout chick on the Today show or something this week, and she was saying there is no reason work out any muscles but the large ones like abs, legs and back. I might could work with a plan like that!

----------


## SirMontyPython

One good thing to do before you start is to get your body fat tested because the BMI is total crap. Its doesn't take into consideration people that have more muscle.

The best body fat test is hydrostatic (underwater) testing. Because water fat and air make you float, you let all of your air out of your lungs and then dunk yourself underwater. The person at the testing center will look at the scale and record your weight which is referred to as your lean body mass (LBM). 

Once you have your LBM, you then add to it the healthy body fat percentage that you want. 20% is pretty good for a woman. As long as you keep the muscle you started out with, the number you come up with would be your goal weight.

This who experience was very comforting to me b/c I found that I didn't have to loose as much weight as I thought I needed to.

I first started at 183 lbs. My LBM was 121. With 20% fat that meant that I only had to get down to 151.25. I had previously had a goal of 125 and the BMI told me I should be 118.  Discovering my LBM allowed me to know that I am never going to be 110 lbs again unless I loose muscle and bone.

I had been exercising when I went to get tested. A few months later I went back at 187 lbs and not exercising and found that with a LMB of 116 I had lost 5 lbs of muscle and gained 9lbs of fat for a net gain of 4 lbs.

After finding that out I went up and down in weight for about a year. 

I got a new job where I stand all day. A few months after I started my job I went back to the testing place and got a 3rd test. I was funny that I was back to 183 lbs again but this time my LBM was 128. I had gained 12 lbs of muscle and bone, just from standing all day. Recently I got a 2nd job working stock. I climb up and down a latter and lift boxes. I think I gained more muscle because I weigh the same but my clothes are looser and everyone who has not seen me in a while has said that I lost weight. I didn't loose "weight." I lost fat. Yippie Skippy! When I get the money, I want to get tested again to see what my LBM is so I can adjust my goal weight. Until then my goal is to loose my rolls. I don't care what size I am, I just want to look good and be strong.

----------


## AzureN1ght

> One good thing to do before you start is to get your body fat tested


I'm not sure where I'd go for the water-testing...at the very least, my University gym doesn't have it and the gym I use when I go home doesn't, either.

The scale I use gives me my total weight, my BMR (basal metabolic rate. ie: how many calories I burn per day just on body processes), my water percentage, my muscle mass percentage and my fat percentage. 

The makers of the scale say that it's certainly not AS accurate as the water version for body fat, but it gives a picture. And, if I'm using that same scale to measure it on consistently, I can see the changes in body fat and muscle percentage as I go.

I'm also aware that BMI is inaccurate for some groups of people. Most of the time, those people are body builders or athletes, who have more muscle than the average person. I wouldn't say it's total crap, however... In a country where "64.5 percent of U.S. adults, age 20 years and older, are overweight and 30.5 percent are obese" (American Obesity Association http://www.obesity.org/subs/fastfacts/obesity_US.shtml), I think that it's important to have some sort of standard guideline.

Does that mean that people shouldn't look into things like Body muscle mass and fat percentage measuring? No. I think that one absolutely should look at all aspects when trying to lose weight.

Though I suppose, in the end, it's really about how the individual looks and feels. Someone who's overweight can still get exercise and eat healthily and live a long, healthy life and someone who's thin and (by our country's standards) "looks" healthy, could live a sedentary life and eat only junk food and die of a heart attack in his/her 40's.

----------


## Reptilian

I haven't been to the gym since monday.  man does time fly.  I did do exercises at home on Wednesday and went to the park yesterday for a walk.  I also just started the South Beach diet.  I used it in the past (breifly, a week or so) and lost a few pounds.  So I went all day yesterday w/o snacking on illigeal foods, so I am pretty proud of myself.  Allbeit the all the veggies I picked up will be gone by the Monday....from me snacking on 'em. lol.  It's pretty tough cause for the first two weeks you can't have bread, pasta, starches, no beer or stuff.  And I love bread pasta, starches, beer and stuff.  LOL.

----------


## AzureN1ght

Just thought I'd post a little update  :Smile: 

Last week I went to the gym Monday and Tuesday (a far cry from 5-days a week  :Wink:  ), and I did really well about food every day but Friday, so I call the food aspect of things a win.

Today, food has been excellent (stuck to the menu I made last night) and in an hour, I'm headed over to the gym for some cardio and weights   :Very Happy:  

I'm feeling better about myself already, which is a good sign. When I work out and eat right, I always feel so good! I forget when I wake up sore and achey that _while_ I'm working out and right afterward, I feel like I'm on top of the world.

Hope the rest of you are keepin' the dream alive  :Wink:  It's only 3 months till July!

----------


## SarahMB

Yeah, I haven't been doing that great    :Sad: 
I also only went to the gym twice last week, and ate a LOT of high calorie foods. I think I ate out at least one meal every day! :eek:
I gained 2 lbs. 

I've resolved to do better this week. I did go to the gym this morning, lunch wasn't too horrible, and I picked up a large supply of Lean Cuisines. I lost a ton of weight with them before. 

Oh, I did buy a new workout outfit today that is pretty snug, so I'll get my 'before' pics up later tonight!

----------


## starshooter10

i could stand to drop a few also

want to get to about 200/210

but im huge guy =-P

6'2''

----------


## AzureN1ght

> Yeah, I haven't been doing that great   
> I also only went to the gym twice last week, and ate a LOT of high calorie foods. I think I ate out at least one meal every day! :eek:
> I gained 2 lbs. 
> 
> I've resolved to do better this week. I did go to the gym this morning, lunch wasn't too horrible, and I picked up a large supply of Lean Cuisines. I lost a ton of weight with them before. 
> 
> Oh, I did buy a new workout outfit today that is pretty snug, so I'll get my 'before' pics up later tonight!


Woot Woot!   :Wink:  

I ALWAYS do the best with eating when I plan it out beforehand. Last night I made a "menu" with the different meals I'll be having this week, and the different snacks. I pre-made the stir-fry I'm having for lunch on 2 different days (so I can just nuke it and go), and I do some sort of sandwich once a day. I have three different breakfast options, so I've got doable variety all week long  :Smile: 

So, if Lean Cuisines are the best time-saver options for you, I say go for it! They're a great alternative to pre-planning/pre-cooking meals. I don't have the same stresses you busy moms have--you have to take care of kids and hubbies PLUS yourselves! I don't know how you do it.  :Smile: 

Looking forward to another brave soul postin' up the pictures with mine  :Wink:

----------


## Vomitore

In the last 3 weeks ive lost about 17 pounds. I'm happy. Been eating good but I need to workout.

----------


## MeMe

well I have been working out most days in one way or another. Cardio and weights and I agree with Kim...you do feel alot better about yourself when you are done  :Wink:  but I do feel the pain in the mornings! lol. 

As far as eating goes...well, I have cheated! ALOT! Especially when I was in chat the other night! I ate half a box of Samoas! :eek: but I am trying to behave this week. *puts the chips down*

----------


## adi

for those of you who gained a couple pounds and have been working out, my friends dad (who is a certified gym instructor) says it might have to do with you gaining muscle (because muscle is about 3 times as heavy as fat). so dont be too sad! :Very Happy:

----------


## SarahMB

> So, if Lean Cuisines are the best time-saver options for you, I say go for it! They're a great alternative to pre-planning/pre-cooking meals. I don't have the same stresses you busy moms have--you have to take care of kids and hubbies PLUS yourselves! I don't know how you do it.


Yeah, my biggest problem is that I don't want to cook seperate meals for myself, and the kids like things like mac and cheese, meatloaf, lasagne, fried chicken, pizza, burgers....you know, the GOOD things in life dieter's can't have! hahaha

----------


## rabernet

> Yeah, my biggest problem is that I don't want to cook seperate meals for myself, and the kids like things like mac and cheese, meatloaf, lasagne, fried chicken, pizza, burgers....you know, the GOOD things in life dieter's can't have! hahaha


You want some recipes?  :Smile:  

I have some great ones that are "kid friendly" and Weight Watchers approved!

Here's one that I LOVE! With a little dab of Daisy Light Sour Cream! Yummers!

* Exported from MasterCook *

                  Cheesy Chicken Quesadillas - 3 Points

Recipe By     :
Serving Size  : 8     Preparation Time :0:00
Categories    : 

  Amount  Measure       Ingredient -- Preparation Method
--------  ------------  --------------------------------
  1              pound  boneless skinless chicken breast
  1                can  Southwest Sytle Pepper Jack Soup -- Campbell's
     1/4           cup  water
  8               each  fat free flour Tortillas -- Kroger 98% fat free fajita tortillas

Preheat oven to 425

Cook cubed chicken in nonstick skillet until done (I take it out at this point and cut into even smaller cubes for easier spreading) and juices evaporate, stirring often. Add soup and water and heat through. 

Spoon chicken about 1/3 cup chicken mixture on half of each tortilla to within 1/2" edge. Moisten edge with water. Fold over and seal. Place on 2 baking sheets sprayed with cooking spray. Lightly spray top of quesadillas with cooking spray. 

Bake 5 minutes or until hot. Cut into wedges (I don't even cut into wedges, just serve as is with knife and fork) and serve with Salsa. Makes 8 quesadillas. 

These re-heat in a toaster oven wonderfully the next day for lunch! 

Description:
  "3 Points"
                                    - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

Per Serving (excluding unknown items): 177 Calories; 3g Fat (15.5% calories from fat); 17g Protein; 21g Carbohydrate; 3g Dietary Fiber; 36mg Cholesterol; 532mg Sodium.  Exchanges: 2 Lean Meat.

----------


## AzureN1ght

And if you want to make diet-friendly pizza--

1 Thomas' Light Multi-Grain English Muffin: 100 cal
2 2TBS Ragu "Homestyle" pizza sauce: 20 cal
1 ounce part-skim low-moisture mozzarella cheese: 80 cal

Bake until cheese is melted--and it's a healthy (8g of fiber in one of those Eng. Muffins!), low-calorie alternative to a slice of pizza!

Pair with your choice of fruit and/or throw some veggies onto the "pizzas" and you've got a balanced meal!

----------


## rabernet

I haven't tried any of these yet - but bookmarked the page for neat ideas with Quaker Rice Cakes!


http://www.quakerricesnacks.com/

----------


## rabernet

Here's what's cooking tonight:


Ham and Bell Pepper Calzones

Hands on Prep - 10 min
Cook - 30 min
Serves - 4

2 tablespoons olive oil
1 onion sliced
1 green bell pepper, seeded and cut into thin strips
1 red bell pepper, seeded and cut into thin strips
2 garlic cloves, minced
1 teaspoon dried oregano
1/4 lb thin-sliced lean deli ham, cut crosswise into thin strips
1 pound refrigerated or thawed frozen pizza dough
1 cup shredded fat-free mozzarella cheese

1. Preheat oven to 400F. Spray a baking sheet with nonstick spray.

2. Heat the oil in a large nonstick skillet over medium-high heat. Add the onionk, bell peppers, garlic, and oregano; cook, stirring occassionally, until softened, 5-7 minutes. Add the ham and cook, stirring occasionally, until lightly browned, about 3 minutes. Set the skillet aside and let the ham mixture cool. 

3. Sprinkle a work surface lightly with flour. Turn the pizza dough onto the surface; cut in half. With a lightly floured rolling pin, roll each piece into a 10-inch circle. Spread half the ham mixture over half of one circle, leaving a 1-inch border. Top the mixture on each pizza with the cheese. Fold the dough over the filling, crimping the edges to seal. 

4. Transfer the calzones to the baking sheet. Bake until golden brown, about 20 minutes. Let cool 5 minutes. Cut each calzone in half. 

Per serving (1/2 calzone): 384 Cal, 5 g Fat, 1 g Sat Fat, 0 g Trans Fat, 16 mg Chol, 985 mg Sod, 62 g Carb, 4 g Fib, 22 g Prot, 542 mg Calc.
Points Value - 7

From Weight Watchers: Pure Comfort, 150 All-Time Feel-Good Favorites

----------


## SarahMB

> i could stand to drop a few also
> 
> want to get to about 200/210
> 
> but im huge guy =-P
> 
> 6'2''


Welcome to our weight loss/gain support circle!  :Very Happy:

----------


## SarahMB

Those recipes sound awesome! The frozen dinners do get tiresome pretty quickly, even though I cheat and use Molly Mcbutter on the veges to give them some flavor!   :Cool: 

Oh, here's a recipe I love making that everyone in the family eats right up. This site is GREAT, and I love the way she compares her recipes to popular "bad" foods:
Chicken Pot Pie from Hungry Girl

----------


## rabernet

> Those recipes sound awesome! The frozen dinners do get tiresome pretty quickly, even though I cheat and use Molly Mcbutter on the veges to give them some flavor! 
> 
> Oh, here's a recipe I love making that everyone in the family eats right up. This site is GREAT, and I love the way she compares her recipes to popular "bad" foods:
> Chicken Pot Pie from Hungry Girl


Girl, that's not cheating! LOL

I get the daily Hungry Girl e-mail - she's great!

Have you ever used Laughing Cow Cheese wedges? Sooo yummy, just 50 calories (or for me, on WW, 1 point). 

I like to cook up a large bag of broccoli and add four or five wedges and some garlic powder for Garlic Cheesy Broccoli, that's just 50 calories a serving! Yummers, and Karl, who doesn't eat broccoli normally will gobble this up.

Here's some really family friendly recipes too - I haven't tried a recipe here that wasn't good (and Karl's a VERY picky eater and he hasn't complained yet)

Over 500 recipes
http://www.aimeesadventures.com/Recipes.html

----------


## rabernet

Here's another favorite!


* Exported from MasterCook *

                    Italian Chicken Rollups - 5 Points

Recipe By     :
Serving Size  : 4     Preparation Time :0:00
Categories    : 

  Amount  Measure       Ingredient -- Preparation Method
--------  ------------  --------------------------------
  1              pound  boneless skinless chicken breast -- 4 breasts
  1           teaspoon  dried basil
     1/4      teaspoon  pepper
     1/4      teaspoon  salt
  4                     2% Mozzarella cheese sticks
                        cooking spray
  1                cup  tomato sauce -- garlic and herb

Place each chicken breast half between 2 slices of heavy-duty plastic wrap, pound to ¼ inch thickness, using a meat mallet or rolling pin.

Combine basil, salt, and pepper: sprinkle half of mixture evenly over both sides of chicken.

Place 1 string cheese stick across the center of each flattened chicken brest. Roll up chicken jelly roll fashion, starting with short end. Place chicken rollup, seam side down, in an 11x7 inch-baking dish. Sprinkle with remaining half of spice mixture, and coat with cooking spray. Cover and refrigerate up to 8 hours. (I've done it without refrigerating, just as good)

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

Pour tomato sauce over chicken. Bake uncovered, at 350 degrees for 35 minutes or until chicken is done and tomato sauce is thoroughly heated. Yield 4 servings (serving size 1 rollup)

Description:
  "5 Points"
                                    - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

Per Serving (excluding unknown items): 225 Calories; 6g Fat (25.4% calories from fat); 35g Protein; 5g Carbohydrate; 1g Dietary Fiber; 81mg Cholesterol; 798mg Sodium.  Exchanges: 0 Grain(Starch); 3 1/2 Lean Meat; 1/2 Vegetable; 0 Fat.

----------


## Phreak

I'm definately going to have to try some of these (+ lots of protein  :Razz: ) gained around 5 lbs in the last two weeks  :Very Happy:

----------


## rabernet

OK, one more that's really good, and I promise I'll stop tonight! LOL


* Exported from MasterCook *

                       Chicken Baseballs - 6 Points

Recipe By     :
Serving Size  : 4     Preparation Time :0:00
Categories    : 

  Amount  Measure       Ingredient -- Preparation Method
--------  ------------  --------------------------------
  3             ounces  Cream cheese -- softened
  2          teaspoons  Light margarine -- melted
     1/4      teaspoon  Salt
     1/4      teaspoon  Pepper
  2        tablespoons  Onions -- chopped
  2               cups  boneless skinless chicken breast -- cooked chicken
  1            package  crescent rolls -- (1 to 8)
                        Bread crumbs
  2        tablespoons  milk, 1% lowfat

Using a mixer combined cream cheese, butter, salt, pepper, milk, onion and blend.Pour mixture over chicken and stir. 

Separate crescent roll dough into four rectangles and seal perforations.Spoon 1/2 cup mixture into center of each. 

Pull opposite corners of dough to center and seal - sprinkle each "baseball" with bread crumbs and place on ungreased cookie sheet. 

Bake at 350° for 20 minutes. 

                                    - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

Per Serving (excluding unknown items): 246 Calories; 11g Fat (43.0% calories from fat); 30g Protein; 4g Carbohydrate; trace Dietary Fiber; 92mg Cholesterol; 355mg Sodium.  Exchanges: 0 Grain(Starch); 4 Lean Meat; 0 Vegetable; 0 Non-Fat Milk; 2 Fat.

----------


## SarahMB

> Girl, that's not cheating! LOL
> 
> I get the daily Hungry Girl e-mail - she's great!
> 
> Have you ever used Laughing Cow Cheese wedges? Sooo yummy, just 50 calories (or for me, on WW, 1 point). 
> 
> I like to cook up a large bag of broccoli and add four or five wedges and some garlic powder for Garlic Cheesy Broccoli, that's just 50 calories a serving! Yummers, and Karl, who doesn't eat broccoli normally will gobble this up.
> 
> Here's some really family friendly recipes too - I haven't tried a recipe here that wasn't good (and Karl's a VERY picky eater and he hasn't complained yet)
> ...



Ok, no, I have been afraid to try the Laughing Cow cheese, but since you say it's good, I'll pick some up this week! I would love a lower cal cheesy brocoli, I usually make that with 4 Borden's cheese slices, so this would be much better! 

And I will also be picking up the ingredients for those chicken baseballs, they sound PERFECT for my family. 

Oooh, thanks for the link, I have bookmarked it now    :Very Happy:

----------


## rabernet

> Ok, no, I have been afraid to try the Laughing Cow cheese, but since you say it's good, I'll pick some up this week! I would love a lower cal cheesy brocoli, I usually make that with 4 Borden's cheese slices, so this would be much better! 
> 
> And I will also be picking up the ingredients for those chicken baseballs, they sound PERFECT for my family. 
> 
> Oooh, thanks for the link, I have bookmarked it now


On the Laughing Cow, I just like the plain, and I don't even get the Light - for me, they're both the same number of points. I even use a wedge on my bread for sandwiches instead of mayonaisse!  :Smile:  

If you like to snack on cheese, look for Wee Brie by Presidente - a perfect little snack, and quite filling. It's 8 individually wrapped wedges. Walmart used to carry them, but my grocery is starting to carry them in the deli refrigerated section. They are wrapped in light blue foil.

----------


## SarahMB

Oh yes, I actually do buy the Wee Brie pretty often! We are really big on cheese in this house, so I usually have those, 2 different kinds of string cheese, and 2-3 gourmet cheeses in the fridge at any given time.

----------


## ollie

Hey everyone ,

Im 6ft and just under 13 and half stone ( 189 pounds ) , iv been eating healthy and going gym everyday for nerly 4 weeks now , before i started doing that i was 15 stone ( 210 pounds ) , iv lost just over 1 stone and a half in 4 weeks , im starting to notice abit of a differnce but i still got abit of a belly   :Sad:   lol , i have quite a big build but overall i quite happy with myself , i would like to lose about another stone and be abit thinner and id be happy   :Very Happy:  

Ollie   :Rock on:

----------


## tweets_4611

Welcome to the loop Ollie  ^_^  

Well I haven't been doing so well on going to the gym this week  =/  My classes have been crazy and I've been lazy about it too.   :Razz:  I was going to go this weekend but worked 12-13 hours days all weekend  =/  but since I work at Sonic, I do alot of running around and I don't sit down usually the entire time, so it's better than sitting on my lazy butt all day   :Very Happy: 

I wish I could make my own meals...I live in the dorms and I don't have a kitchen. I end up eatting mostly fast food *eeps* b/c it's all that is around and I get tired of microwaving stuff  *bleh* So until I get off campus, I'm going to have to mainly go to the gym, and kinda watch the food, but I can't do a whole lot abot the food unless I spend about twice what I already do on it...

Anyways, it's good to see everyone still trying!! ^_^

----------


## tigerlily

I had such a bad weekend, but I'm hoping to get back on the wagon this week.  Is heavily buttered and salted movie popcorn and a box of milkduds considered a bad dinner?   :Embarassed:   (but Meet the Robinson's was GREAT!)

Today went much better, and I've not slacked up on my exercise.  I even walked an extra 2 miles after eating that garbage, so I didn't feel as guilty.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## rabernet

Here's a review on the Ham and Bell Pepper Calzones I made last night. 


A little on the bland side. I purchased ham that was on sale, which was Virginia Baked - which tends to be on the sweeter side. A saltier ham probably would have been better. If I make it again - I'd probably also add a tablespoon or two of pizza sauce to each calzone to "kick it up a notch". 

Also, I purchased the canned pizza dough which was 12 ounces, and a PAIN to roll out into two 10" rounds and the ingredients almost didn't fit. I would suggest getting a pound of pizza dough that the recipe calls for.

----------


## ollie

> Welcome to the loop Ollie  ^_^


Thanks   :Very Happy:   , 

I have a question , i do ok with going to the gym everyday for 1-2 hours but the thing im finding hard is what to eat because i always seem to be eating the same old thing , what are the sort of things i can eat that are easy to make and healthy but there is also abit of variety each day ? i usually eat alot of lean meats , i eat dont like fruit but ill eat it , the thing im real bad on is vegitable's..i cant stand them lol..

Thanks

Ollie   :Rock on:

----------


## iceman25

Thread has been stickied..for as long as it's needed.  :Rock on:

----------


## AzureN1ght

> Thanks    , 
> 
> I have a question , i do ok with going to the gym everyday for 1-2 hours but the thing im finding hard is what to eat because i always seem to be eating the same old thing , what are the sort of things i can eat that are easy to make and healthy but there is also abit of variety each day ? i usually eat alot of lean meats , i eat dont like fruit but ill eat it , the thing im real bad on is vegitable's..i cant stand them lol..
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ollie


Hey, Ollie! I used to do the EXACT same thing as you--the pickiest eater in the world. Since I've been trying to lose weight, I've been willing to try new things to get variety--and it turns out that foods I thought I didn't like, I actually do like!

You don't want your body to get complacent eating the same foods every day, and it's important to get as many of the nutrients your body needs from your food, instead of from a multi-vitamin only  :Smile: 

A great way to incorporate vegetables, lean protein and complex carbs is a stir-fry. Cook up some brown rice (I use Basamati Brown rice, as it has the most fiber per serving of any brand I've found), Buy some frozen veggies (broccoli, french cut green beans, green peas) and add things like roasted red pepper in strips and sauteed onions--toss them into the pan to cook, add a lean meat of your choice, add the rice--and if you like seasoning, you can find different varieties of asian seasoning in packets that can change the flavor up. This'll probably make 2 or 3 portions for you, so you can cook it once a week and have a meal for 3 days  :Smile: 

Also, even if you don't like tons of fruit, having some red grapes, apples and some sort of citrus on hand to munch on is always a good idea. Even dried fruit is good--I add Craisins to yogurt or cereal, and munch on dried apricots  :Smile: 

Try mixing what you eat up at least every-other day  :Smile:  In Japan, where they have one of the healthiest, leanest populations, they reccomend that you eat 30 different kinds of food a day! THAT's variety!

----------


## ollie

> Hey, Ollie! I used to do the EXACT same thing as you--the pickiest eater in the world. Since I've been trying to lose weight, I've been willing to try new things to get variety--and it turns out that foods I thought I didn't like, I actually do like!
> 
> You don't want your body to get complacent eating the same foods every day, and it's important to get as many of the nutrients your body needs from your food, instead of from a multi-vitamin only 
> 
> A great way to incorporate vegetables, lean protein and complex carbs is a stir-fry. Cook up some brown rice (I use Basamati Brown rice, as it has the most fiber per serving of any brand I've found), Buy some frozen veggies (broccoli, french cut green beans, green peas) and add things like roasted red pepper in strips and sauteed onions--toss them into the pan to cook, add a lean meat of your choice, add the rice--and if you like seasoning, you can find different varieties of asian seasoning in packets that can change the flavor up. This'll probably make 2 or 3 portions for you, so you can cook it once a week and have a meal for 3 days 
> 
> Also, even if you don't like tons of fruit, having some red grapes, apples and some sort of citrus on hand to munch on is always a good idea. Even dried fruit is good--I add Craisins to yogurt or cereal, and munch on dried apricots 
> 
> Try mixing what you eat up at least every-other day  In Japan, where they have one of the healthiest, leanest populations, they reccomend that you eat 30 different kinds of food a day! THAT's variety!


Hey ,

Right i think ima try that and eat that tomorrow so it gives me times to go to the store and get the stuff   :Very Happy:  , so thanks   :Very Happy:  

Woah 30 differnt kinds of food a day  :eek: lol

Thanks again

Ollie   :Rock on:

----------


## SarahMB

> Thread has been stickied..for as long as it's needed.


That's awesome! Thanks!    :Very Happy:

----------


## iceman25

> That's awesome! Thanks!


Your welcome!  :Smile:

----------


## AzureN1ght

Thanks so much for the sticky, IceMan!  :Very Happy: 

I forgot to post my little "update" for week #1. I decided to break my scale back out for keeping track. It's got neat little features. You get your feet damp before you step on it and it measures your water percentage, your fat percentage and muscle percentage and, of course, your weight. It gets the % readings by sending an electronic current through you (I can't feel it).

*Last week:*
Total Weight: 167
Body Fat %: 30.4
Muscle %: 34.8

*This week:*
Total Weight: 165.4
Body Fat %: 30.2
Muscle %: 34.9

So, I dropped about 1.5lbs, 00.2% body fat and gained 00.1% body muscle  :Smile:  I've been hoping to drop between 1-2lbs a week, so--so far, so good!

Unfortunately, I got some sort of flu this week, so Monday was my only day at the gym...I've been in and out of bed yesterday and today   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  I wish colds could wait for days where I don't have anything to do.

Anyway--I'm happy about my little piece of progress! Here's to this week!

----------


## rabernet

Good job Kim!

If it hasn't been made painfully obvious - I do Weight Watchers and weigh in on Friday's. :Smile:   I've been going but not working the plan like I should, so this thread was the kick in the pants that I needed. Last Friday I lost 1.4 lbs. I'll report again this Friday after weigh in.

----------


## AzureN1ght

Yay on your 1.4lbs last week! Healthy loss for a week is 1-2 lbs (which I'm sure you know  :Wink:  ), so right in the middle of that is GREAT!

Good luck this week!

I'm glad the thread got started  :Smile:  This community is so supportive in every other way, I figured it would be a good place for weight loss support, too! Turns out, it is, of course!

 :Hug: 





> Good job Kim!
> 
> If it hasn't been made painfully obvious - I do Weight Watchers and weigh in on Friday's.  I've been going but not working the plan like I should, so this thread was the kick in the pants that I needed. Last Friday I lost 1.4 lbs. I'll report again this Friday after weigh in.

----------


## PythonWallace

I lost 15 lbs. during the month of January and haven't gained any of it back so far. I did a raw vegetable, raw legumes, lemon water (and vodka) cleansing diet for 2 weeks (I also ate some hard boiled egg whites and hard cheese, and had wheat pasta with homemade sugar free scallop red sauce at my 1 week mark. After the 2 weeks I switched to low, good carb/high protein and continued to eat a lot more fresh fruit and vegetables than I used to. The cleanse shrunk my stomach so much that I am only able to eat about 1/2 the portions I used to eat. I was at 185 when I started, and I've held right at 170-171 since the last week of January. I'm a great cook and I love eating good, and this new lifestyle isn't difficult at all. The cleanse is VERY HARD though. I have a ton of great low carb and low fat recipes if anyone wants them. I'd just have to transfer them from my noggin to my hard drive.

----------


## wendyhoo9

Wow!  I missed this! I want in!!  I still need to lose/tone after popping out my third lovable little one.

I started at 163 lbs (I'm 5' 8") at the end of the pregnancy and I'm currently down to a very untoned 137 lbs.  My normal weight is 125 semi toned to 132 really toned.  I know it seems minimal but I'm 1 and a 1/2 sizes away from fitting into my normal clothes (I refuse to buy new clothes for the fourth time in my life!!).

Kim- you're the best for starting this!  And by no means does 140 seem too small to aim for and you seem to be going about it in a great and healthy way.  I also used to be a bit heavy in college (220 lbs) so I'm a bit of a freak about my weight at times.  I just need the motivation to get my tush excercising and to cut down on my hot chocolate with waaaaay too much marshmellow cream.

I actually started excersing last night: elliptical 20 minutes (my hips and knees seem to be trashed from prenancy! I feel OLD at 31), 400 sit ups (100 forward, 100 left oblique, 100 right oblique, 100 forward in another position), and 3 sets of 10 girl push ups...I have sad upper body strength.  Go BP.net support team!

----------


## Vomitore

Welp, 5 weeks ago I was at 225. I'm now at 201.5 and no, I'm not on a crash diet or working out long hours. In fact, I'm not even working out. As for food, screw that 6 small meals. That doesn't work if you crave food too much and the mind set of "I've worked out, sweated my ass off, being good about what I've ate and I've only lost 2 pounds in 2 weeks?!" And besides the 6 small meals works better for those with lower weight and higher metabolism.
My eating habits are as follows: Eat a small meal for breakfast. Only eat a small lunch but ONLY when you are REALLY hungry. After a short bit of stomach training you'll be able to pretty much ignore dinner. Dinner can be the most useless and fattening meal of the day. So, I've pretty much cut out dinner. So, im 26.5 pounds away from my summer goal. And I think I'll hit that by the end of June.

----------


## ollie

Hey everyone just a quick update   :Very Happy:  

Im still going gym everyday  :Smile:  and im loving it..im eating healthy 90% of the time and still drinking water..

When i started this i was 15 stone im now down to 13 stone..and iv been doing this for about 7 weeks now..i think its pritty good

i hope all you are doing good   :Very Happy:  

 :Rock on:  

Ollie

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Thought I would jump in here a little late. [work on house driving me nuts!]. 

I'm about 6ft. weigh 245. Last week I was 250. Believe it or not I want to stay at about 210. Thats heavy for most women but I have a lot of muscle mass. 
I just got over a shoulder injury that had me out of commission so to speak for 9 months, hence the weight gain. 
I need tips on super easy stuff to pack for lunch. My downfall is packing a lunch.
I've also upped my hiking since the weather is better. I'm a crybaby when it comes to cold.
I don't know if jumping in will help, but it may make me more aware of how much I'm eating since I do a lot of that at my computer desk.

----------


## Freakie_frog

Heres something any body builder will tell you to loose weight. EAT when I was BB in college I ate 5 - 7 meals a day now were not talking stake and baked potatoes. But any trainer will tell you 5 small meals a or once every three hours of the 400 to 450 calorie range. No soda not even diet they have sugar. Lean meats, turkey, fish fish fish (baked or steamed not fried) use olive oil instead of butter to saute' with.

Blu as for lunchs baked chicken sandwiches, spinach salads, tuna, you can even eat Chinese just get the Mongolian grill they don't have all the heavy sauces in that food. Wheat pasta with olive oil, I got loads of foods and ideas for every meal and even who to eat when you got out.

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Heres something any body builder will tell you to loose weight. EAT when I was BB in college I ate 5 - 7 meals a day now were not talking stake and baked potatoes. But any trainer will tell you 5 small meals a or once every three hours of the 400 to 450 calorie range. No soda not even diet they have sugar. Lean meats, turkey, fish fish fish (baked or steamed not fried) use olive oil instead of butter to saute' with.
> 
> Blu as for lunchs baked chicken sandwiches, spinach salads, tuna, you can even eat Chinese just get the Mongolian grill they don't have all the heavy sauces in that food. Wheat pasta with olive oil, I got loads of foods and ideas for every meal and even who to eat when you got out.


I did body building for years before my neck injury. Now I still work out but must be very careful. I eat several small meals a day but have a habit of being lazy and hitting vending mach. at work. MUST STOP THAT!!  I like chicken cold so I guess I could cook up enough for the week . Tuna is good right out of the pack. I eat a lot of fish, but it never taste good when I pack it.
Thanks :Very Happy:

----------


## AzureN1ght

Hey, all! Well, I haven't updated in almost 2 weeks  :Smile:  My scale hadn't budged on Wednesday in either direction. I don't really let that get me down anymore--there are so many variables! I step on the scale again this coming Wednesday, but I'm not going to freak out.

I went to the gym 4 times last week, which is good--but not great  :Smile:  I should, at least, be doing something every day, even if it's just going for a walk. Calories were up and down, too. I had a little bit of a junk-food frenzy on Thursday.

Anyway, it's a new week--and I'm psyched to get moving!

Blu--
   As far as packing easy lunches goes, I would suggest sandwiches. I use light bread, to cut a few calories. Chicken breast (~3oz), Tuna, even Ham (98% fat free!) is good. I use fat free american cheese instead of regular cheese and reduced fat mayo. To go with the sandwich, pack apples, light mozzarella cheese sticks and maybe a portioned-out baggie of pretzels. If you're a snacker at work, having healthy snacks on-hand is a really good idea.

Vomitore--
    You're only eating 1 or 2 meals a DAY? That's REALLY unhealthy for you... you're starving your body. But bodies are adaptable...your metabolism will slow down to compensate. Please be careful. And don't knock the 6 small meals a day--it keeps your metabolism at peak and reduces fat storage!

WendyHoo--
    Welcome! And thanks for the encouragement  :Smile:

----------


## AkivaSmith

> If you're a snacker at work, having healthy snacks on-hand is a really good idea.


I was reading this very quickly and when I first read it here is what registered:

*If you're a snacker at work, having healthy snakes on-hand is a really good idea.*

*I had to re-read it because I must have BPs on the brain!  LOL.*

----------


## AzureN1ght

> I was reading this very quickly and when I first read it here is what registered:
> 
> *If you're a snacker at work, having healthy snakes on-hand is a really good idea.*
> 
> *I had to re-read it because I must have BPs on the brain!  LOL.*


Yum...BP snacks  :Wink:

----------


## darkangel

Lol like gummy fruits, shaped like little snakes.  That would be too cute.

----------


## Vomitore

> Vomitore--
> You're only eating 1 or 2 meals a DAY? That's REALLY unhealthy for you... you're starving your body. But bodies are adaptable...your metabolism will slow down to compensate. Please be careful. And don't knock the 6 small meals a day--it keeps your metabolism at peak and reduces fat storage!


I mean I don't even really starve myself. I get hungry around lunch, that's it. I don't even feel hungry when I go to sleep or wake up. I can't do the 6 meals cause it just doesn't work for me.

----------


## AzureN1ght

> I mean I don't even really starve myself. I get hungry around lunch, that's it. I don't even feel hungry when I go to sleep or wake up. I can't do the 6 meals cause it just doesn't work for me.


Biologically, after you don't eat for 7 hours, your body starts to panic and go into "starvation mode", where it starts turning down your metabolism to conserve energy. When it gets in that mode the first thing it consumes is available calories (glycogen), then it goes after muscle, THEN it goes after stored fat for energy. That includes sleeping hours--which is why it's a good idea to eat within an hour of waking up.

I have a boyfriend who eats the same way you do, and he won't listen to me, either  :Smile:  But I have a nutritionist and textbooks (in addition to online articles and health magazines) telling me I'm right--my boyfriend says he won't eat if he's not hungry *shrug*. We have come to the agreeing to disagree point when it comes to nutrition/frequency of meals/calorie intake.

----------


## Vomitore

> Biologically, after you don't eat for 7 hours, your body starts to panic and go into "starvation mode", where it starts turning down your metabolism to conserve energy. When it gets in that mode the first thing it consumes is available calories (glycogen), then it goes after muscle, THEN it goes after stored fat for energy. That includes sleeping hours--which is why it's a good idea to eat within an hour of waking up.
> 
> I have a boyfriend who eats the same way you do, and he won't listen to me, either  But I have a nutritionist and textbooks (in addition to online articles and health magazines) telling me I'm right--my boyfriend says he won't eat if he's not hungry *shrug*. We have come to the agreeing to disagree point when it comes to nutrition/frequency of meals/calorie intake.


Well, the manager at my store did the eat when hungry diet, and he lost 125 pounds in 6 months. He didn't work out but only ate when hungry.

----------


## AzureN1ght

> Well, the manager at my store did the eat when hungry diet, and he lost 125 pounds in 6 months. He didn't work out but only ate when hungry.


Well, hopefully he'll still be maintaining a year or so down the road.

----------


## PythonWallace

I don't work out and I haven't eaten breakfast in 12 years and I can knock out a horse.  :eek:   :Very Happy:

----------


## AzureN1ght

I posted a seperate thread about it, but I wanted to tack it on here, too--in case anyone misses the other thread:

"After some thinking and toying around with things on the internet, I decided to put together a little forum dedicated specifically to the BP.Net Weightloss Challenge.

The thread for it here is getting a little cluttered, and I thought it would be nice to have a place for members to go specifically for that, where the posts can be more organized.

I cleared posting the link here with Judy, so if you want to, feel free to join in: http://bpnetwlc.editboard.com/index.htm "

----------


## Jahbeard

> I don't work out and I haven't eaten breakfast in 12 years and I can knock out a horse. :eek:


A shower might fix that.  :Wink:    Seriously, some people are blessed that way.  I have a freind who was like that until he hit 45 and his metabolism hit the wall for some reason.

----------


## BonoboBob

before and after pics?









 :Very Happy:

----------


## Vomitore

After 9 weeks I've lost 30 pounds as of this morning. However I have 15-20 pounds more to go. Depends really how my body looks. 20 pounds might be too much though.

----------


## xdeus

> After 9 weeks I've lost 30 pounds as of this morning. However I have 15-20 pounds more to go. Depends really how my body looks. 20 pounds might be too much though.


Congrats!  That's a pretty big accomplishment.   :Trophy:   :Thumbs up:

----------


## MeMe

> Well, the manager at my store did the eat when hungry diet, and he lost 125 pounds in 6 months. He didn't work out but only ate when hungry.


I did that once...gained about 25-30 pounds.   :Sad:  

*a long time ago!

btw...congrats on the weight loss! 

so far I've only lost 3 pounds.  :Smile:

----------


## AkivaSmith

I'm in.  I took a before picture, but I can't find the cable that goes from camera to PC. I'll post it as soon as I can.  I am 6 foot and 205 lbs. medium bones (measuring the elbow).  Which means that I should be 170 at the heaviest.  I am shooting for 175.  I joined Planet Fitness on Wednesday and had my first workout in 10 years yesterday.  I was really buff in the Army, but that was 30 years ago.  Maybe I can get myself somewhat triangular (rather than pear shaped) over the next year or so.


Thanks for helping me to get started!

----------


## AzureN1ght

> I'm in.  I took a before picture, but I can't find the cable that goes from camera to PC. I'll post it as soon as I can.  I am 6 foot and 205 lbs. medium bones (measuring the elbow).  Which means that I should be 170 at the heaviest.  I am shooting for 175.  I joined Planet Fitness on Wednesday and had my first workout in 10 years yesterday.  I was really buff in the Army, but that was 30 years ago.  Maybe I can get myself somewhat triangular (rather than pear shaped) over the next year or so.
> 
> 
> Thanks for helping me to get started!


Hey! Awesome to have you, Akiva! If you'd like to--I started a mini-forum specifically for the challege.  :Smile:  Feel free to join over there if you'd like to--or this thread still stands on its own!

http://bpnetwlc.editboard.com

----------


## Vomitore

Welp, its been 3 months since I've started and I've gone from 224 to 191. I was stuck at 194 for almost 3 weeks. I didnt gain any weight, but was stuck on the plateau but still stuck to my guns and didn't give in. I'm thinking I'm gonna stop at 175. So 16 more pounds and my goal will be accomplished.

----------


## tigerlily

Congrats Mike!  I hate those plateaus, but I'm so glad you didn't give up.   :Bowdown:

----------


## Vomitore

> Congrats Mike! I hate those plateaus, but I'm so glad you didn't give up.


Thanks Christie.  :Smile:  That plateau was sorta tough, but showed me I could keep on track.

----------


## stangs13

http://www.beachbody.com/jump.jsp?it...RY&path=1,2,21

P90X Get it!! You learn how to get buff, shape yourself, and kick ace!! :Very Happy:   I fuigured it would be a good thing for people who want to build muscle and loose weight, and learn Karate at the same time.  :Smile:

----------


## Mendel's Balls

> I'm not sure where I'd go for the water-testing...at the very least, my University gym doesn't have it and the gym I use when I go home doesn't, either.
> 
> The scale I use gives me my total weight, my BMR (basal metabolic rate. ie: how many calories I burn per day just on body processes), my water percentage, my muscle mass percentage and my fat percentage. 
> 
> The makers of the scale say that it's certainly not AS accurate as the water version for body fat, but it gives a picture. And, if I'm using that same scale to measure it on consistently, I can see the changes in body fat and muscle percentage as I go.
> 
> I'm also aware that BMI is inaccurate for some groups of people. Most of the time, those people are body builders or athletes, who have more muscle than the average person. I wouldn't say it's total crap, however... In a country where "64.5 percent of U.S. adults, age 20 years and older, are overweight and 30.5 percent are obese" (American Obesity Association http://www.obesity.org/subs/fastfacts/obesity_US.shtml), I think that it's important to have some sort of standard guideline.
> 
> Does that mean that people shouldn't look into things like Body muscle mass and fat percentage measuring? No. I think that one absolutely should look at all aspects when trying to lose weight.
> ...


You might want to check this slide presentation out.  It explains quite lucidly what science and clinical medicine have to say on the advantages, disadvantages, and reliability of each method of measuring body fat composition.  It really filled in a lot of the missing details for me.

----------


## The_Godfather

I definitely take the cake for weight gain, lol. And about gaining 25lbs of muscle in like a week, impossible. Even with obscene amounts of steroids.

To those who want to lose weight: Just figure out what your maintenence calorie level is, say 2,000. Cut it down to 1,500 a day, drink more water. Keep protein intake pretty high, and make sure your carbs aren't all from sugars. Oatmeal, whole grain, etc are the best. You will lose weight very quick. Maybe a half hour of cardio 4 times a week, and light weight training to preserve muscle mass. Spread the calories out during the day, about 6 small meals. It will keep your metabolism going speedy so your body doesn't slow it down and make losing the weight harder. Sorry if this has been covered, just adding my opinion on proven methods. If you don't lose weight faster than fad diets or supplements, shoot me. 

For the ones wanting to gain weight: Get a good routine, check some body building sites. I personally am in the gym 6 days a week on a 3 day split. Chest/Bi's, Back/tri's, Shoulders/legs. I mix it up every month to keep my muscles guessing also. Diet is key, and that's no joke. I take in 4,000 calories a day to grow like I do. Eating every 2 hours. You will want AT LEAST 1 gram of protein per lb of bodyweight a day. Carbs, fats.... your best friends. And you will also gain a bit of fat in the process, depending how strict your diet is you can minimize it. I personally bulk up, then cut. You'll gain real quick just getting into it. After a few months, assuming the routine and diet are down, supplements will help. Creatine, amino acids, whey protein. 



I'm just getting back into bodybuilding after being away at bootcamp and having taken time off for illness and injuries. I'm at 215 right now, probly 13-15% bodyfat because I'm bulking up. I'm going up to 230 before dropping my bodyfat back into the single digits. And that picture of the bodybuilder, it's a photoshop. And not all bodybuilders look like the 300lbs monsters with 2% bodyfat you see on stage.

----------


## AzureN1ght

If you're into bodybuilding--you should check out www.thefitcast.com and sign up for their podcast (if you're a podcast type guy  :Smile: )! I've become a big Podcast fan and Kevin Larabee, the host, gets some great people on to talk like Cassandra Forsythe, Alywn Cosgrove, John Berardi, John Tate, Craig Ballyntine...etc. It's my favorite Podcast and if you're into fitness/lifting, you'll probably enjoy it  :Very Happy: 

And your method for weight loss is VERY close to the one I'm using. I still need to get my exercise on a better schedule, but my eating's going very well on 6 meals a day in caloric deficit. Protein/Fat are my mainstays and all my carbs right now are coming mainly from fruit and vegetables with yogurt and oatmeal thrown in a few times a week.

I don't know what brand of whey protein you use, but I just started using Muscle Milk Light (it's got protein and a few other things) and mixing it with a cup of yogurt and berries to have a meal sometimes. I'm a fan of the taste--do you use something tasty? I'm always interested in opinions about that  :Very Happy: 





> I definitely take the cake for weight gain, lol. And about gaining 25lbs of muscle in like a week, impossible. Even with obscene amounts of steroids.
> 
> To those who want to lose weight: Just figure out what your maintenence calorie level is, say 2,000. Cut it down to 1,500 a day, drink more water. Keep protein intake pretty high, and make sure your carbs aren't all from sugars. Oatmeal, whole grain, etc are the best. You will lose weight very quick. Maybe a half hour of cardio 4 times a week, and light weight training to preserve muscle mass. Spread the calories out during the day, about 6 small meals. It will keep your metabolism going speedy so your body doesn't slow it down and make losing the weight harder. Sorry if this has been covered, just adding my opinion on proven methods. If you don't lose weight faster than fad diets or supplements, shoot me. 
> 
> For the ones wanting to gain weight: Get a good routine, check some body building sites. I personally am in the gym 6 days a week on a 3 day split. Chest/Bi's, Back/tri's, Shoulders/legs. I mix it up every month to keep my muscles guessing also. Diet is key, and that's no joke. I take in 4,000 calories a day to grow like I do. Eating every 2 hours. You will want AT LEAST 1 gram of protein per lb of bodyweight a day. Carbs, fats.... your best friends. And you will also gain a bit of fat in the process, depending how strict your diet is you can minimize it. I personally bulk up, then cut. You'll gain real quick just getting into it. After a few months, assuming the routine and diet are down, supplements will help. Creatine, amino acids, whey protein. 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just getting back into bodybuilding after being away at bootcamp and having taken time off for illness and injuries. I'm at 215 right now, probly 13-15% bodyfat because I'm bulking up. I'm going up to 230 before dropping my bodyfat back into the single digits. And that picture of the bodybuilder, it's a photoshop. And not all bodybuilders look like the 300lbs monsters with 2% bodyfat you see on stage.

----------


## The_Godfather

I use optimum nutrition's whey. I get a 10lb bag for like 50$. Muscle milk is alright stuff, but there is better out there. My favorite shake is a mixture of whey, milk, and oatmeal. Great for packing on mass.

My diet isn't something most people who aren't looking to get big should do. Loads of milk, oatmeal, tuna, pb sandwhiches, pastas, chicken, protein shakes, cottage cheese, mcdonalds, and whatever is within reach to fill my calorie quota.

You using any supplements for fat burn? I know of some good ones, I'm looking into something for when I cut off my fat around winter time.

----------


## AkivaSmith

At what point will I need to worry about calorie intake?  

Right now I am converting soft tissue in my legs, shoulders and arms to muscle.  I have lost a little fat around the waist as well, but that seems to be much slower than the build-up of my arms, shoulders and legs.  

Sooner or later I am sure that there won't be enough fat in my arms and legs to support the workout that I am doing.  What happens if there is not enough calories to "burn"?

----------


## AzureN1ght

> I use optimum nutrition's whey. I get a 10lb bag for like 50$. Muscle milk is alright stuff, but there is better out there. My favorite shake is a mixture of whey, milk, and oatmeal. Great for packing on mass.
> 
> My diet isn't something most people who aren't looking to get big should do. Loads of milk, oatmeal, tuna, pb sandwhiches, pastas, chicken, protein shakes, cottage cheese, mcdonalds, and whatever is within reach to fill my calorie quota.
> 
> You using any supplements for fat burn? I know of some good ones, I'm looking into something for when I cut off my fat around winter time.


I'm not really wanting to bulk up (and honestly, it takes some good supplementation and eating lots of calories for women to bulk anyway from what I hear...), but I've been using the Muscle Milk Light, just a scoop (which is half of a "recommended" serving) with yogurt--as a sort of meal replacement. It tastes good, which is a plus--and it makes my yogurt/berries meal fill me up and keep me from being hungry until my next meal three hours later. I've had some NASTY generic whey before and there's no way I can tolerate a bad texture/taste. I haven't tried making an actual shake with it yet--but I bought some skim milk to try it out  :Smile: 

Not really using any supplements for fat burn--mostly just eating clean and keeping most of my carbs coming from fruit/veggies. Once I get back on the right track with my exercise program, it involves weights and HITT 3 days/week and then some general low-intensity cardio stuff 2 days/week. I just need to get my schedule in order--and those things seem to be working for me so far. I'm always a little leery of any supplement that claims it can burn fat all by itself. What are you thinking of taking?

----------


## AzureN1ght

> At what point will I need to worry about calorie intake?  
> 
> Right now I am converting soft tissue in my legs, shoulders and arms to muscle.  I have lost a little fat around the waist as well, but that seems to be much slower than the build-up of my arms, shoulders and legs.  
> 
> Sooner or later I am sure that there won't be enough fat in my arms and legs to support the workout that I am doing.  What happens if there is not enough calories to "burn"?


Well--I guess it depends on your goals? If you want to build muscle, you should eat at or above your "maintenance" calories while working your muscles hard and if you're in weight-loss mode, you take your maintenance calories and subtract 500 to get your calories/day. To figure out your maintenance calorie needs (it's a good ballpark) you can use a calculator online: http://www.caloriecontrol.org/calcalsm.html is for men, and there's one for women on there, too.

You don't want to eat too many calories if you're trying to lose weight, but you don't want to eat too few, either. Make sure if you're exercising that you're getting enough to support that. Exercising on a 500 calorie deficit will be fine for weight loss, but doing so on a 1,000 calorie deficit is a little extreme.

----------


## The_Godfather

It's actually borderline impossible to gain muscle while burning fat. Simply because you need a calorie excess to add muscle, and a calorie deficit to burn fat. Weight training while losing weight is key to preserving muscle however. And with a lower bodyfat the muscle you have will become more definied and look bigger. Steroids are about the only route that will burn fat and build muscle. Even juice works best in a calorie excess though. 

I'm researching a few supplements right now. Testosterone levels decrease when your calories drop below maintenence so I'm probably going to stack a test booster with a good thermogenic to burn fat and keep the muscle loss low. There is also a new prohormone out that isn't liver toxic and burns fat supposedly while adding muscle, waiting on some user reviews of it before trying it. I'm going to make it to 230 naturally before throwing any compounds like that into my system. Prohormones and steroids are only for the people willing to know what they're doing and do it safely. And aside from what you may believe, they are very safe and side effects are minimal when used and not abused. 230 should only take another month and a half though.

There are a few universal truths to losing fat. Cardio, calorie deficit, and spacing out your meals. Anyone who knows what they're talking about will agree that not changing your diet and not doing cardio and simply taking a fat burner will give you mediocre results at best.

With my excess muscle the fat melts off real well. I basically like to be around 8-9% to where I have ab definition and striations on my pecs. My bodyfat is running higher then average because it's just what needs to be done to add the kind of mass I want in the shortest amount of time possible.

----------


## AkivaSmith

So back to my original question.  Right now I'm burning fat. Eventually I will be making muscle without fat to burn.  How will I know when I need to add more calories to my diet?

----------


## AzureN1ght

> So back to my original question.  Right now I'm burning fat. Eventually I will be making muscle without fat to burn.  How will I know when I need to add more calories to my diet?


When you want to start building muscle--that is, once you've burned all the fat you want to, then you'll add more calories. You'll want to find your maintenance calories and and eat above that while you're building muscle. I'm sorry if I'm not answering your question the right way, or if I'm being confusing. I don't meant to!

----------


## The_Godfather

Get to the bodyfat percentage you feel comfortable at. Then do a clean bulk. Which is still going to add a bit of fat, but hardly any if done right. It requires strict diet control. Then the muscles underneath will develop, then cut the fat off again and you should have a good toned physique going for you. It's tough to tell you what to do when I don't know what you're exactly aiming for.

----------


## AkivaSmith

> Get to the bodyfat percentage you feel comfortable at. Then do a clean bulk. Which is still going to add a bit of fat, but hardly any if done right. It requires strict diet control. Then the muscles underneath will develop, then cut the fat off again and you should have a good toned physique going for you. It's tough to tell you what to do when I don't know what you're exactly aiming for.


So, here's the deal.  I used to be a soldier in the US Army.  I had a well defined but not overly bulked body.  I did a 100 mile forced march and only lost 3 pounds (didn't have much body fat).  

Now I'm a lump - not really, but I feel like one.  According to my doctor, I am not really overweight, but I have fat where I should have muscle.  I seem to be doing a good job of reclaiming the muscle from fat.  But I guess what I am looking for is a sign when enough is enough.  I have heard of people on survival training catching colds or being rundown because they did not take in enough calories to support the level of work they were doing.  That is what I want to avoid.

----------


## iceman25

I prefer to keep things a little simple...remember, everyones body is unique and what works for one may not necessarily work for another.

Cutting calories: bodyweight * 10
Maintenance calories: bodyweight * 12
Bulk(prefer clean over dirty): bodyweight * 15

I've never had to work too hard on the bulk factor; I'd probably add a pound of muscle and a pound of fat if I looked at a dumbbell  :sploosh:  

I haven't worked out in over a year and when I do get back into it in the future, it will be "cutsville" for six months. Lifting(compound only) on Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays and HIIT on Tuesdays, Thursdays and Saturdays.

----------


## AkivaSmith

> I prefer to keep things a little simple...remember, everyones body is unique and what works for one may not necessarily work for another.
> 
> Cutting calories: bodyweight * 10
> Maintenance calories: bodyweight * 12
> Bulk(prefer clean over dirty): bodyweight * 15
> 
> I've never had to work too hard on the bulk factor; I'd probably add a pound of muscle and a pound of fat if I looked at a dumbbell  
> 
> I haven't worked out in over a year and when I do get back into it in the future, it will be "cutsville" for six months. Lifting(compound only) on Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays and HIIT on Tuesdays, Thursdays and Saturdays.


Thanks.  Right now I do 30 min of cardio followed by lifting all the major muscle groups (10 different machines) on Sun, Tue and Thr.   

I am thinking about running or something on Mon and Wed.  -- What would you suggest?

----------


## The_Godfather

I am a soldier...

I say -500 calories because that is the perfect level to be at to support mild cardio and still lose weigh and be healthy.


Another thing, everyone is different. I'm just telling you what works for 90% of people. Of course after a while you will learn your own body and methods that may work better for acheiving your specific goals

----------


## AkivaSmith

> I am a soldier...


God Bless You!  Thank You!

----------


## The_Godfather

Machines work alright, you'd be better off doing free weights. If you're looking for weight loss I'd personally use sets of 12 reps and stay mainly on compound lifts. Once your body develops to a certain point compound lifts won't keep you growing like the used to and it's time to begin adding isolation work.

A sample of a single day of mine, on say the chest/bi's day is:

5 sets flat bench
5 sets incline bench
5 sets decline bench
5 sets of pec isolation

5 sets barbell curls
5 sets concentration curls
5 sets hammer curls

(the next chest/bi day is different excercises)

Then bi's take a beating the next day on back.

That might be too much for someone just getting into it, or someone who can't recover as quickly and get the calories/rest needed. Just getting into it you'll grow off half that amount of work.

----------


## iceman25

> Thanks.  Right now I do 30 min of cardio followed by lifting all the major muscle groups (10 different machines) on Sun, Tue and Thr.   
> 
> I am thinking about running or something on Mon and Wed.  -- What would you suggest?


If you don't know how your body reacts, I would go with the advice that the godfather is giving you and then "tweak" it as you go along to achieve the results that you want. 

The issue of what to do, how to do it, how much to do it and when to do it can become a heated debate; especially if you frequent the bodybuilding forums. Ultimately, it's your body. It's unique and only you will be able to use the general guide lines available to get to where you want to be.

Personally, I would not do cardio before lifting.(this is what works for me personally). I do a few stretches and few warm up lifts before hitting it hard. I try to keep cardio(speed walking, jogging, running...doesn't matter too much what it is as long as you do it...once again personal opinion) on days when I'm not lifting. If I do decide to break routine every once in a while, I'll do 15 to 20 minutes of HIIT immediately after lifting and then drink a double scoop whey shake afterwards.

----------


## The_Godfather

I'd say go with like a 2 day split with only compounds, 4 days a week, then 2 of your off days do 45 minutes of light cardio. Do it for 2-3 months and you'll be damn lean, then clean bulk.

----------


## Shadowspider

> how about a weight gain challange? i have a tall thin build and have a hard time packing on weight.  i also go to the gym 5 times a week and am trying to take in between 3200-3500 cals a day.  
> seriously i am thinking on becoming a nutritionalist and i eat extremely healthy and i enjoy cooking healthy and working out so if any of you have questions on food stuff like that i would be glad to help.


I'm in this corner.  I'm 5' 7" and probably 110 soaking wet.  :Sad: 
Keeping any weight on is nearly impossible for me and I should be at least 120.
P.S. It says djansen, that you live in Lynden, WA... you're right around the corner from me. :eek:

----------


## Gooseman

Just found this, and thought I would share.

----------


## AzureN1ght

Hey ShadowSpider--I'm in MA, too  :Smile:  Lots of us around here it seems! Nice one, Ben  :Very Happy:  

It's pretty dead over at the Challenge website  :Wink:  I was surprised to see anyone post on here at all! I'm doing okay...I've had some rough patches and I'm nowhere near my goal for the end of July. But I'm down 12 pounds since the start of the challenge--only 12-22lbs left to go! My original goal was 140, but now that I'm at 153, I'm starting to think I've got a few more than 12lbs to go until I'm where I want to be  :Smile:  140-130 is probably where I'll end up.

Hope everyone else is well!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

I've been working hard at it for 4 1/2 months down 34 lbs and starting to see definition to my arms and legs again. Still need to drop another 20 - 30.  Even for a tall woman my original 264 was bad. got down to 250 and stalled out for a while.  Should break 229 today.

----------


## AzureN1ght

> I've been working hard at it for 4 1/2 months down 34 lbs and starting to see definition to my arms and legs again. Still need to drop another 20 - 30.  Even for a tall woman my original 264 was bad. got down to 250 and stalled out for a while.  Should break 229 today.


 :Hug:  Congrats!! That's amazing progress!!

----------


## Gooseman

> I've been working hard at it for 4 1/2 months down 34 lbs and starting to see definition to my arms and legs again. Still need to drop another 20 - 30. Even for a tall woman my original 264 was bad. got down to 250 and stalled out for a while. Should break 229 today.


Imma side with Kim and say thats AWE INSPIRING progress!!!

btw Kim, progress is progress. As long as you keep your goals reasonable and in sight, then with a bit of work you can accomplish them. 

Unlike y'all, my goal is to GAIN weight. I'm 6ft, and 165 and my goal is to get to 180 (while maintaining 10% body fat) since I am still considering commissioning in the marines as an officer if my plans of being a large animal Veterinarian fall through.

----------


## chris B

Kim, How tall are you? What's your diet like? I've seen recent pics and I think you look great, your a curvy type of woman. I go to a gym 4 day's a week and see thin ladie's working thier ass off, to be toothpick's its sick. I'm really big into nutrition and working out, so if you have any question's dont hesitate to ask.   :Smile:

----------


## chris B

> Imma side with Kim and say thats AWE INSPIRING progress!!!
> 
> btw Kim, progress is progress. As long as you keep your goals reasonable and in sight, then with a bit of work you can accomplish them. 
> 
> Unlike y'all, my goal is to GAIN weight. I'm 6ft, and 165 and my goal is to get to 180 (while maintaining 10% body fat) since I am still considering commissioning in the marines as an officer if my plans of being a large animal Veterinarian fall through.


I'm at 6ft and 190 with 13% BF, are you taking any supplement's right now? Diet is key for putting on muscle stick with lean meats, beans, anything high in protein and low on the fat side. Try to use olive oil alot, good for producing testosterone. Your gonna need alot of calories to gain weight, but im sure you'll do it.   :Smile:

----------


## AzureN1ght

> Kim, How tall are you? What's your diet like? I've seen recent pics and I think you look great, your a curvy type of woman. I go to a gym 4 day's a week and see thin ladie's working thier ass off, to be toothpick's its sick. I'm really big into nutrition and working out, so if you have any question's dont hesitate to ask.


I'm 5'7". I definitely think I'm looking WAY better than I used to, for sure. I'm just not quite where I want to be yet. I'm definitely not stick-thin and don't think I ever really could be--it's just not my body type.

 I lost most of the weight off of my upper body first, dropping bra/shirt sizes and I'm only just starting to take it off my stomach/thighs/hips more noticeably now. I lost about 25 pounds before I even dropped a pants size--and another 5 beyond that before I felt comfortable in the new size  :Smile:  But now these 13s are feeling looser by the day, so I think my body's _finally_ letting go of the stomach/hip fat.

I just recently made a "progression" photo slip of myself for some motivation I'm fairly sure the photos from 2004/2005 were around 185 give or take about 5 pounds. I held steady at 185 for a long time. Didn't start losing weight until January 2006.: 


Hoping to add more to it in another month or so  :Very Happy:

----------


## Gooseman

ATM I am only taking vitamin supplements and watching my diet. I have been hardcore into sports such as swimming, waterpolo, lacrosse and soccer for many years, and b/c of my body type I was only able to tip the scale at 145. I was known as the slender beast on my lacrosse team. Then when I went off to college and joined the corps (A&M's ROTC program), I started taking protein shakes and that helped me get up to my current weight of 165. When I came back home for the summer, I found my parents arn't too keen on my taking of supplements so I had to stop the protein shakes for the time being. I still hit the gym and the track hard, yet have noticed only minimal size/weight gains in the last 2 months. I am planning on re-starting the protein shakes, and possibly creatine once I get back to A&M, and hopefully getting nearer my goal of 180.

----------


## Gooseman

> I'm 5'7". I definitely think I'm looking WAY better than I used to, for sure. I'm just not quite where I want to be yet. I'm definitely not stick-thin and don't think I ever really could be--it's just not my body type.
> 
>  I lost most of the weight off of my upper body first, dropping bra/shirt sizes and I'm only just starting to take it off my stomach/thighs/hips more noticeably now. I lost about 25 pounds before I even dropped a pants size--and another 5 beyond that before I felt comfortable in the new size  But now these 13s are feeling looser by the day, so I think my body's _finally_ letting go of the stomach/hip fat.
> 
> I just recently made a "progression" photo slip of myself for some motivation I'm fairly sure the photos from 2004/2005 were around 185 give or take about 5 pounds. I held steady at 185 for a long time. Didn't start losing weight until January 2006.: 
> 
> 
> Hoping to add more to it in another month or so


Kim... all I can say is... WOW. You're looking quite amazin if I do say so myself. Keep up the good work!  :Sweeet:

----------


## 8b8ll

> ATM I am only taking vitamin supplements and watching my diet. I have been hardcore into sports such as swimming, waterpolo, lacrosse and soccer for many years, and b/c of my body type I was only able to tip the scale at 145. I was known as the slender beast on my lacrosse team. Then when I went off to college and joined the corps (A&M's ROTC program), I started taking protein shakes and that helped me get up to my current weight of 165. When I came back home for the summer, I found my parents arn't too keen on my taking of supplements so I had to stop the protein shakes for the time being. I still hit the gym and the track hard, yet have noticed only minimal size/weight gains in the last 2 months. I am planning on re-starting the protein shakes, and possibly creatine once I get back to A&M, and hopefully getting nearer my goal of 180.


Have you tried Whey Protein? Or Creatine?

I am taking both ATM and love it, I have been in and out of weight lifting for a while. 

I recommend these both, just get good products.


Mike

----------


## Gooseman

> Have you tried Whey Protein? Or Creatine?
> 
> I am taking both ATM and love it, I have been in and out of weight lifting for a while. 
> 
> I recommend these both, just get good products.
> 
> 
> Mike


I have used whey, it's what helped me gain about 20 lbs of muscle mass in 8 months. I am not using whey ATM, but will once I get back out from underneath the parents roof/rules. I have done quite a bit of reading on creatine, but have never used it. From what I've read, it helps hardgainers like myself put on the pounds, and am thinking heavily about using it as well. I have a question though, excuse me if I sound like a bit of a supplement noob, just have little experience in the use of supplements. Up until a year ago working out entailed proper diet, alot of water, alot of running, and weights. How would you fit creatine into a military type workout schedule? I've read the creatine is most effective in the 1 hour crunch sessions at the gym, however most of my training time in the Corps goes like this: running, 110 pushups, running, 110 situps, running, 110 butterfly kicks, etc. Hitting finding time/energy to squeeze in a hardcore session at the gym is sometimes difficult. Probably a twice a week maximum sorta thing.

If i was to take the creatine before my corps training, would the creatine cause abdominal pains from all the running? Would I even get much outta it?

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Congrats!! That's amazing progress!!


Probably wouldn't be near as far as I am, but they let my material handler go so I have been running to keep up with a couple jobs. I wouldn't have it in me if I had a cushy job. I get so lazy in air conditioning.  Sounds like you are half way there too, thats great. Nice pic. Lookin' good girl! :Wink:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> I've read the creatine is most effective in the 1 hour crunch sessions at the gym, however most of my training time in the Corps goes like this: running, 110 pushups, running, 110 situps, running, 110 butterfly kicks, etc. Hitting finding time/energy to squeeze in a hardcore session at the gym is sometimes difficult. Probably a twice a week maximum sorta thing.


Sounds like quite a workout. I used to work out a lot before my neck injury. Want to get back into it, too many physical restrictions to delve into as deep as I would like. Keep up the good work.

----------


## Gooseman

> Sounds like quite a workout. I used to work out a lot before my neck injury. Want to get back into it, too many physical restrictions to delve into as deep as I would like. Keep up the good work.


Well, when you go to school and join the corps, you're told you only have 3 things to concern yourself with; grades, physical fitness, and being an upstanding cadet; with consequences for lagging in any of these 3 areas being MORE physical training, you tend to take them each very seriously. LOL.

----------


## chris B

Kim, You look AMAZING, very nice progress   :Rock on:   keep up the good work.

----------


## SarahMB

> Kim, You look AMAZING, very nice progress    keep up the good work.



I agree! You've made incredible progress, Kim, I'm very impressed!    :Dancing Carrot:

----------


## chris B

> Have you tried Whey Protein? Or Creatine?
> 
> I am taking both ATM and love it, I have been in and out of weight lifting for a while. 
> 
> I recommend these both, just get good products.
> 
> 
> Mike


As Mike said, creatine and whey are great. If you really wanna get into it Weight gainer its Amazing stuff, Also Casein Protein is something to look into, it's a slow digesting protein you take before bed. I have taken MANY creatine product's and the one that win's hands down is SizeOn. For you I would take just basic Creatine Monohydrate, been around forever, test's say its safe, and it does it job.   :Smile:

----------


## The_Godfather

Creatine ethyl ester is the only way to go, removes the loading and water weight issues associated with creatine.

Weight gainer is crap, garbage, and the biggest waste of money out there. If you really feel like downing 2,000 calories in a sitting with 450 grams of simple carbs, ie sugars, and getting fat in the process; all the power to you. The hands down best weight gainer out there is:

2 scoops of whey protein, milk, straight oats, melted peanut butter. It's an ok tasting shake with peanut butter for calories, milk and whey for protein, and oats for quality carbs. 


On this front I ended up getting up to 225 then decided to run a nifty little legal product and gained some insane size, hardcore stuff tho. Currently I'm just chilling and cutting out fat and letting my body adapt to my current weight. Stretch marks on my shoulders and chest are getting bad so I need to chill for a while. Starting a strength/bodybuilding hybrid type routine on monday and coasting until fall when the bulk up begins again. 250 here I come.

----------


## chris B

> Creatine ethyl ester is the only way to go, removes the loading and water weight issues associated with creatine.
> 
> Weight gainer is crap, garbage, and the biggest waste of money out there. If you really feel like downing 2,000 calories in a sitting with 450 grams of simple carbs, ie sugars, and getting fat in the process; all the power to you. The hands down best weight gainer out there is:
> 
> 2 scoops of whey protein, milk, straight oats, melted peanut butter. It's an ok tasting shake with peanut butter for calories, milk and whey for protein, and oats for quality carbs. 
> 
> 
> On this front I ended up getting up to 225 then decided to run a nifty little legal product and gained some insane size, hardcore stuff tho. Currently I'm just chilling and cutting out fat and letting my body adapt to my current weight. Stretch marks on my shoulders and chest are getting bad so I need to chill for a while. Starting a strength/bodybuilding hybrid type routine on monday and coasting until fall when the bulk up begins again. 250 here I come.


The Loading phase needed for Mono is really not necassary *allow's you to gain size quicker* monohydrate has been around for over 10+ years, like you said most get creatine bloat *water retention*. There are multiple studies out there saying that all others fall short including CEE, which there have been alot of case's of kidney pain associated with *no CEE for me* I personally do not take weight gainer, but like I said i've seen people put on serious muscle with it, Its not something you can take and sit on the couch and hope to get big with. Taking it means lots of cardio, and still eating a healty diet.

I personally take in around 4500 calories a day, most of which come from food, Chicken being my best friend really. Taking Whey protein with oats as my morning shake, then Whey Post workout, and Casein before I go to bed. 

Congrats on hitting 225, whats your body fat percentage like?

----------


## The_Godfather

My bodyfat was around 14-15% because I was bulking up. I went a little higher than that but it wasn't for long. I took a small break for a couple weeks and cut up, continuing my mission of 250 next week. I was hitting a platuea so I'm redoing my diet and routine a little bit before going back in full force. 250 at 10% bodyfat is the ultimate goal. It's rough to keep doing what I do when most people aren't supportive and after a certain point see it as unhealthy and disgusting. Most people look to be lean and cut, or just in shape. I'm looking to be gigantic.

----------


## stangs13

> My bodyfat was around 14-15% because I was bulking up. I went a little higher than that but it wasn't for long. I took a small break for a couple weeks and cut up, continuing my mission of 250 next week. I was hitting a platuea so I'm redoing my diet and routine a little bit before going back in full force. *250 at 10% bodyfat is the ultimate goal.* It's rough to keep doing what I do when most people aren't supportive and after a certain point see it as unhealthy and disgusting. Most people look to be lean and cut, or just in shape. I'm looking to be gigantic.


Good luck! That will be tough. Excspecialy as you get older!

I lift weights. Trying to add more power to my upper body, my goal is to bench 280 in a year...if its possible. It can happen, I am 6'0 and 200 lbs and I am a Freshman. I am supposed to be 6'8 in a few years. I want to squat 250 lbs too.  I am not sure how much I can leg press now, but in 7th grade i leg pressed 700lbs....no lie.  Just some goals I want to set over the next year or so. Good luck to everyone else! :Very Happy:

----------


## The_Godfather

A 280lb bench and a 250lb squat is ridiculous. Your body's strength will be so unproportioned. Squat should always be significantly higher than your bench. The goal is possible, but for a freshman it will be difficult to say the least. The average adult male maxes like 170. Go to bodybuilding.com, they have a ton of routines and a feature that narrows down the routine you'd like best. It asks what you want for amount of days per week, reps, sets, main goal. 

And not trying to lecture, but if you get serious with it, I know in your area steroids are available like candy because of mexico. It will get tempting after a while, just don't do it. Not because they're bad, but because they're bad at your age especially. You'll be developing until like 20. They will shut down your bone growth, accelerate you through puberty, damage your hormone system, and could mess up your testosterone production for life.

----------


## The_Godfather

8b8ll, your private message box is full.

----------


## The_Godfather

210-215 15% bodyfat. More mass, more definition now.

http://s231.photobucket.com/albums/e...current=mm.jpg

http://s231.photobucket.com/albums/e...rrent=back.jpg

btw, it does look photochopped for some reason, it isn't. The back pic is relaxed, both pics unpumped.

----------


## Vomitore

I'm down to 180 from 224. I think I'll try to get 10 more pounds off then I'll be good.

----------


## Ginevive

Well I have good news  :Smile:  I tried my wedding dress on a few months ago after its first alteration.. it was tight. I was scared, and they gave me an honest statement.. gain more weight, and this dress is going to have to be let out and that'll cost you hundreds more dollars.
So.. last week I went to try it on.. it fits!! Better yet, it is not as hard to zip as it was.. yay! My tips for losing some of what I call "secretery bulge" though I am not a secretery but am at a desk job:
-I park far away from stores and even the house at home; a little extra walk to the Jeep gets my blood pumping and burns calories.
-I only eat at mcDumpster's once-twice a month. Not every day! Subway is my friend but I get sparse dressing on my subs.
-I do NOT eat largeish meals after 6pm.

----------


## Ginevive

> I'm down to 180 from 224. I think I'll try to get 10 more pounds off then I'll be good.


Impressive numbers!

----------


## Ginevive

I have some questions for anyone that is metabolically inclined. I used to be 115; I have a short build and I think that this is my ideal weight. I worked in a grocery store where I was pretty active.. but I started feeling the effects of chronic fatigue. I was always a short beanpole in school.
I am around 140 now for some reason. My problem area tends to be my waist.. I miss that flat tummy I had 5 years ago even! I am also at a desk job now and with work being on computers, I come home energetically drained..
I have been parking far away from work/stores; getting in some walks on my breaks, etc. Any hints or ideas on how I can figure ou my ideal caloric maintenance amount? I want to get rid of this little spare tire and extra, um, butt ballast!
Then: 115LB, year 2002
 
Now; about 25-odd pounds more :/

----------


## The_Godfather

There are calculators online that can help you determine your base amount of calories you need per day to maintain. Aside from that go below by 500 calories what you need per day, space the meals out between 6-8 small meals a day to keep the metabolism going, throw in some small cardio and a weight loss supplement and fat should melt off pretty easily.

----------


## darkangel

> I have some questions for anyone that is metabolically inclined. I used to be 115; I have a short build and I think that this is my ideal weight. I worked in a grocery store where I was pretty active.. but I started feeling the effects of chronic fatigue. I was always a short beanpole in school.
> I am around 140 now for some reason. My problem area tends to be my waist.. I miss that flat tummy I had 5 years ago even! I am also at a desk job now and with work being on computers, I come home energetically drained..
> I have been parking far away from work/stores; getting in some walks on my breaks, etc. Any hints or ideas on how I can figure ou my ideal caloric maintenance amount? I want to get rid of this little spare tire and extra, um, butt ballast!


It sounds like you need some real exercise.  The walking extra stuff helps... but do some actual cardio for an hour a day and I bet within a few weeks you'll notice a difference in your metabolism.  Also, I feel you on the working on computers absolutely exhausting you -- but once you start exercising, you will have more energy.  Sounds backwards, but it's true.

----------


## stangs13

> A 280lb bench and a 250lb squat is ridiculous. Your body's strength will be so unproportioned. Squat should always be significantly higher than your bench. The goal is possible, but for a freshman it will be difficult to say the least. The average adult male maxes like 170. Go to bodybuilding.com, they have a ton of routines and a feature that narrows down the routine you'd like best. It asks what you want for amount of days per week, reps, sets, main goal. 
> 
> And not trying to lecture, but if you get serious with it, I know in your area steroids are available like candy because of mexico. It will get tempting after a while, just don't do it. Not because they're bad, but because they're bad at your age especially. You'll be developing until like 20. They will shut down your bone growth, accelerate you through puberty, damage your hormone system, and could mess up your testosterone production for life.


Thanks! Yes, I know about the squat needs to be high than your bench. But its way easier for me to get to benching 280 than it would to squat 300+. thanks for the site. I don't want to be no body builder, so steroids arn't even an intrest. And we get tested randomly.

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Down a total of 39 lbs since april 1st. I think that leaves me 20 - 25 to go. It's actually starting to get easy with the food choices. Went to the fair saturday and attempted to pig out and my system wouldn't tolerate it. Never was able to get to this point when I was younger. I have got out of the habit of raiding fridge at night and first thing in the morning. I actually forgot to eat friday till late in the afternoon. I don't think I've ever FORGOT to eat. :Smile:   I try to eat about six small meals a day.

----------


## Brimstone111888

A good daily multi-vitamin will also do wonders for people trying to gain weight and even people trying to loose weight. If you aren't getting sufficient vitamins through food your body will get it form within. Be it calcium from bones or iron from blood, to many others. 

Eating 6 small meals a day is much better than 3 big meals a day. If you go to the gym 5 days a week focus on other body parts per day. Don't do a full body workout everyday because that can lead to over-training and eventually hurt your body and not get you anywhere. 

The key to gaining weight is to eat, eat, eat. You gain weight in the kitchen not the gym. So eat high protein food and take supplements accordingly. Remember they are just that, supplements. Don't drink 3 protein shakes a day. If you have the choice of real food or a shake, real food should always win.  :Rock on:

----------


## The_Godfather

Certain brands of multis are dog crap however, they literally don't even digest. GNC makes high quality multis, check them out. Vitamins are very important

The protein topic is controversial. On a high protein diet, sometimes whole foods are difficult to come by all the time. Whey protein absorbs better, faster, and has a better amino acid profile then most whole foods. Do what you gotta do to fill the protein quota 1gram/per lb of bodyweight.

----------


## chris B

> My bodyfat was around 14-15% because I was bulking up. I went a little higher than that but it wasn't for long. I took a small break for a couple weeks and cut up, continuing my mission of 250 next week. I was hitting a platuea so I'm redoing my diet and routine a little bit before going back in full force. 250 at 10% bodyfat is the ultimate goal. It's rough to keep doing what I do when most people aren't supportive and after a certain point see it as unhealthy and disgusting. Most people look to be lean and cut, or just in shape. I'm looking to be gigantic.


I know what you mean about people saying its nasty. But if thats the look you want its your body, it's what makes you happy. I look at bodybuilding as relaxing, a hobby, and another job all in one lol.

----------


## chris B

> Certain brands of multis are dog crap however, they literally don't even digest. GNC makes high quality multis, check them out. Vitamins are very important
> 
> The protein topic is controversial. On a high protein diet, sometimes whole foods are difficult to come by all the time. Whey protein absorbs better, faster, and has a better amino acid profile then most whole foods. Do what you gotta do to fill the protein quota 1gram/per lb of bodyweight.


Gnc is good, NOW brand is excellent Ecogreen, Adam, vitman all good lines. If your a male i'd reccomend, staying away from iron multi's just a personal prefrence of mine and tons of others. 

Whole food is deff. better when it come's to getting your protein, I myself have two scoops of whey in the morning, then one scoop after I workout, then I take casein at night before bed.

Btw godfather in the pics above, shoulders and trap's look good, kinda hard to tell at chest development but lookin big bro, keep it up.   :Rock on:

----------


## The_Godfather

My chest is overdeveloped actually. If you knew the amount of time it took me to rebound from 170 to that build you'd call me a liar.

----------


## Vomitore

I'm now at 178.5 ... So far I've loss 46.5 pounds so far. I'm gonna go for 170 for sure.

----------


## Jonny2184

CONGRATS!  :Party:  
Keep up the good work... 
I need to start doing whatever your doing! 

AWESOME!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> I'm now at 178.5 ... So far I've loss 46.5 pounds so far. I'm gonna go for 170 for sure.


Great job.  :Dancing Carrot:  Don't lose too much, that can be just as unhealthy.

----------


## Vomitore

> Great job.  Don't lose too much, that can be just as unhealthy.


Well I'm 5'9 so 170 will be fine.  :Smile:  But TY though for the compliment  :Very Happy:

----------


## The_Godfather

Just prepare for an innevitable rebound. Glycogen and water weight is a mofo. Go by the mirror, not the scale.

----------


## joyful girl

I'm down 20 pounds since about June 1st. I've gone down 2 pant sizes so far and my arms and legs are getting ripped! haha... I'm lugging around heavy produce all day so my arms are really showing the muscles I've built. I'm not really judging my weight loss by actual weight because of the muscles but by pant sizes. I still have a lot to lose but I'd at least be content to go down 2 more sizes.

----------


## recycling goddess

well i've lost 30 lbs this summer and hoping to loose another 30 soon. i just started another fast... juice fast but i'm adding a salad to it to make sure my glucose levels stay in a safe area. 

i'm so pleased... even my son's friend (14) mentioned to him "wow, your mom has lost lots of weight eh?" 

ahhhhhhhh simple pleasures!

----------


## AkivaSmith

> well i've lost 30 lbs this summer and hoping to loose another 30 soon. i just started another fast... juice fast but i'm adding a salad to it to make sure my glucose levels stay in a safe area. 
> 
> i'm so pleased... even my son's friend (14) mentioned to him "wow, your mom has lost lots of weight eh?" 
> 
> ahhhhhhhh simple pleasures!


Stacy's mom has got it going on!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> well i've lost 30 lbs this summer and hoping to loose another 30 soon. i just started another fast... juice fast but i'm adding a salad to it to make sure my glucose levels stay in a safe area. 
> 
> i'm so pleased... even my son's friend (14) mentioned to him "wow, your mom has lost lots of weight eh?" 
> 
> ahhhhhhhh simple pleasures!


Great job! Keep plugging away. You can do it!! :Dancing Carrot:  
Mine has slowed way down, suffered a set back when I went to see the kids. But I got that back off and lost an additional 4 in the last month and a half.  My goal is 25 more.  :Smile:

----------


## recycling goddess

i'm super thrilled that i'm keeping it off. that's the best part of it all, don't you think... when you loose and then you don't gain it back... it's like a wonderful gift to yourself from yourself!

hopefully, by christmas, i'll be in all new clothes!

and akiva... whenever i listen to that song... it makes me sad knowing i'm so overweight cause of course, yiou want to look good no matter what my age... so thanks - you made my day!!!

----------


## tigerlily

Congrats Aleesha!   :Clap:   :Bowdown:  

I had gained back 10 pounds after Hawaii and the move, but have just joined a gym so I hope to lose 20 myself.  

Best of luck with your fast, but just be careful with that blood sugar.   :Blow kiss:

----------


## Gooseman

:eek: :eek: :eek:  
mucho congrats Aleesha, must have been working hard!!!

And I second Akiva on the Stacy's mom song...  :Cool:

----------


## recycling goddess

i've seen pics of you christie... you are stacey mom!!!

and thanks ben  :Hug:

----------


## tigerlily

:sploosh:   Nah, I'm Calvin and Natalie's soccer mom.  You should have seen me in high school.   :Yes:   :Wink: 

I'm not there yet.  I do enjoy working out, so that's good.  I even started drinking juice because of you.  It kills my sweet tooth really well.

----------


## recycling goddess

good to hear. are you juicing?

----------


## tigerlily

Nah, I just have the no sugar added stuff from the store.   :Embarassed:

----------


## recycling goddess

well i hate to break this to you but... when you juice, you are supposed to drink it right away as the juice doesn't keep the beneficial aspects over time. so juice from the store is just liquid sugar.  :Razz:  and that won't help you loose any weight.

----------


## tigerlily

Well crap....  just burst my bubble why don't ya?   :Doh!:

----------


## AzureN1ght

I'm so glad to hear about everyone's successes! I'm still plodding along. Falling down and picking myself up have been regular occurances in the last couple months...but I'm still working at it. 32 lbs down (total), 18 to go! By December 1, I want to be at goal.  :Smile:  I've made lots of time goals for myself, and I'm hoping to stick to 'em.

As far as juice goes--I stay far, far away from it. I'm a believer in whole fruits/veggies. Gotta love all that fiber  :Smile:

----------


## recycling goddess

you are so darned thin,... where are you finding 50 lbs to loose *shock*

yes the fibre is very good... but so is giving your digestion a chance to rest... hence the juice fast. juice on it's own isn't something i would do though. just during a fast. we add other things to assist the colon... like ground flax seeds!

----------


## Shadowspider

> you are so darned thin,... where are you finding 50 lbs to loose *shock*
> 
> yes the fibre is very good... but so is giving your digestion a chance to rest... hence the juice fast. juice on it's own isn't something i would do though. just during a fast. we add other things to assist the colon... like ground flax seeds!


Ditto the fiber thing.  It is wise to give the body a rest from it or you end up over working your system... which is a bad thing in the long run.

Just remember to *not* get stuck on a limited diet, that's not a good thing either.  The more variety you provide for yourself, the easier it will be for your body to maintain proper nutrition and overall balance, including weight balance.
Eat as many whole foods as you can as well as, as many raw foods as you can (except meat of course).

----------


## recycling goddess

Sushi!!!!!!!

----------


## lord jackel

> Sushi!!!!!!!


Sushi...did someone say Sushi?  Me loves me some Sushi.

Aleesha I knew I liked you for some reason  :Very Happy:  .  Congrats on the getting into shape it is an awesome feeling isn't it?

----------


## Shadowspider

> Sushi!!!!!!!


EEEEWWWWW
OK, I KNEW there was something strange about you... now I remember what it was!  :Razz:

----------


## recycling goddess

sean i am a HUGE sushi fan (shut up denise) i love love love my sushi. ahhhhhh i can almost taste it, just thinking about how yummy it is. but only from a good sushi house... not one of those *everything tastes the same and is bland* sushi places!

i'm even taking my second sushi making course in a month or so!!!

----------


## Shadowspider

I smell fish in here... and there's seaweed between my toes now.  :Mad:   :Razz: 
Actually, some of the seaweed stuff (what's it called?) was pretty good.  The peppery stuff was kind of tasty.

----------


## recycling goddess

mmmm i'd eat it, but i know where your toes have been!!!

----------


## lord jackel

> sean i am a HUGE sushi fan (shut up denise) i love love love my sushi. ahhhhhh i can almost taste it, just thinking about how yummy it is. but only from a good sushi house... not one of those *everything tastes the same and is bland* sushi places!
> 
> i'm even taking my second sushi making course in a month or so!!!


Oh more to talk about!  I have been making sushi at home for a couple of years now (got all the tools, knives and such)...you will love the class. :Smile:  We will have to compare notes sometime (trade secrets)

My fav is eel hand rolls.

----------


## AzureN1ght

> you are so darned thin,... where are you finding 50 lbs to loose *shock*
> 
> yes the fibre is very good... but so is giving your digestion a chance to rest... hence the juice fast. juice on it's own isn't something i would do though. just during a fast. we add other things to assist the colon... like ground flax seeds!


Well, I started out at 185, I'm 153 at the moment and my goal is 135 (as an aside, I'm 5'7"--this is right in the middle of my "healthy" height/weight range). I've still got some fat to lose--but I also need to start building muscle! There's no point in getting rid of all the fat if I'm just going to be jiggly skin and bones, right? Next week, I'm starting 3 days of lifting weights with HIIT and 2 days taking a cardio kickboxing class. I really need to kick up my exercise regimen and tone up my body. I'm still pretty flabby! 

It's one thing to have the diet in order, it's another entirely to have the exercise in line and I've been SLACKING on the exercise all along  :Wink: 

EDIT: PS~ I'm flattered that you think I'm thin, by the way!  :Very Happy:

----------


## lord jackel

> Actually, some of the seaweed stuff (what's it called?) was pretty good. .


Nori!  Yummy

----------


## Shadowspider

> mmmm i'd eat it, but i know where your toes have been!!!


 :Surprised:  You do???  WHERE?
I'm glad someone knows where they've been!  :Razz: 

There's special knives for sushi?  :Confused:

----------


## lord jackel

> There's special knives for sushi?


Yes...you need good steel knives that are flexible so you can slice the fish just right. 

Cleavers - for bone cutting and gutting (Japanese = Deba-bocho)
Vegetable knives - (Nakiri-bocho0
Fish knives - (Sashimi-bocho) - 2 types: pointed tip are popular in Osaka and blunt tips are more popular in Tokyo (I learned with a pointed tip)

----------


## Shadowspider

So how much do "sushi knives" differ in their construction and design from regular food prep cutlery?  I've got a cleaver, vegetable knives of various types, fillet knives etc.  What's the difference?

*Sorry y'all for hijacking the thread*
Sean, you can PM me if ya want so we're not running away with the thread.  :Embarassed:

----------


## lord jackel

> So how much do "sushi knives" differ in their construction and design from regular food prep cutlery? I've got a cleaver, vegetable knives of various types, fillet knives etc. What's the difference?
> 
> *Sorry y'all for hijacking the thread*
> Sean, you can PM me if ya want so we're not running away with the thread.


I will make this my last post on this topic (then we can PM if you still have questions).

The difference is really design (the Sashimi knife is really long and straight, round handle and small ).  You cut fish on an angle so the knife is really flexible - razor sharp to boot.

Now you can use any knife really but there is something about having the right tool...it is like a disposable razor will shave you but there is something about warm face soap and a straight edge razor)

Just to give you an idea my Sashimi knife is about $500.00

----------


## recycling goddess

you are soooooooooooooo past me. i take a little sushi class from a japanese woman at the leisure centre in my little town. i took one already and loved it. this is her second set of classes and we are doing different stuff this time around. 

mmmmm sushi. i make mine with brown organic rice... and it's just as yummy as white rice... but much better for ya!

----------


## AkivaSmith

Check this out: http://nymag.com/news/sports/38001/

----------


## lord jackel

> you are soooooooooooooo past me. 
> 
> mmmmm sushi. i make mine with brown organic rice... and it's just as yummy as white rice... but much better for ya!


I doubt that...LOL  The guy that taught my classes was from Japan, he was about 65, had been a sushi chef for 45 years and still said he was a student.  It is the hardest occupation to become a "master" of in Japan.  I am just a baby (and not very good yet)

As for the rice do you use a rice cooker?  Is the brown rice just as sticky as regular sushi rice?

----------


## recycling goddess

i prefer brown at home... and yup a rice cooker!!! they rock

----------


## recycling goddess

so i weighed myself at the leisure centre here in town as we don't have a scale. i'm down 41 lbs now.  :Wink:  oooooh yaaaaaa. just finished another juice fast but i'm doing a diet of raw foods and quinoa. i'm having a vege juice in the morning, quinoa and raw vege salad for lunch and then another salad for dinner. 

of course my nightly power walks with the dog helps too.

----------


## Gooseman

oh snap aleesha! i expect before and after pics!!!!!! congrats on your hard work!

----------


## tigerlily

DANG Aleesha!   :Bowdown:   Congrats girl!!!   :Clap:

----------


## juddb

sushi is delicious....

----------


## recycling goddess

well i don't think i have any before pics i'd want to show LOL but i will give you an after!

----------


## recycling goddess

and this is my favourite lunch/dinner at the moment...



1/2 cup of cooked quinoa
a medley of veges 
fresh fennel
some lemon salad dressing all tossed together.

----------


## recycling goddess

so i've lost 40 lbs. wanna see what it looks like on my face? i seriously can't believe the difference in the mirror and just HAD to share it with you all. the second pic if from my web cam... so it's not the best photo but i think it shows the difference anyways!





i still have further to go... but i'm very very pleased with the results so far!

----------


## Gooseman

aleesha... beware of the wind. It appears you may experience difficulty maintaining your balance in even a light breeze...

----------


## recycling goddess

so you saying i'm light headed there boy? 

 :Giggle:

----------


## Gooseman

not at all... just that you're liable experience the same fate as Kate Moss... Getting caught in a whirlwind caused by the fluttering wings of a beautiful little butterfly...  :Smile:

----------


## recycling goddess

ah you are so sweet.  :Hug: 

so, let me explain why i don't look happy in the pic i posted. i was holding my puter up in the air trying to get the light on my face so one side wasn't shadowed and while holding it nice and still i had to click the button to take the pic. LOL so smiling was not something i thought of doing LOL

i promise i'll smile in my next one!

----------


## recycling goddess

did anyone notice my double chin has melted away? *giddy with excitement*

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> did anyone notice my double chin has melted away? *giddy with excitement*


Yes we noticed, but also noticed your smile went with it. :Sad: 
  I will have to find someone to get a recent pic of me. I don't do self portraits. I look rough enough without me helping it along.
 :Embarassed:

----------


## chz

I like the no smiling in the "after" picture.  It's so cliche for people to smile, fake bake, and photoshop blemishes for after pictures these days that it's kinda refreshing to see exactly the opposite.

----------


## lord jackel

Well I finally hit the big *70* mark and am so excited I thought I would share.   That is right 70 BIG ones gone.  :Dancin' Banana:  and wanted to share my story so hopefully it will jump start someone elses get healthy life plan

I started at the beginning of the year after being told I had high blood pressure, high cholesterol, my knees hurt, couldn't carry my kids around, couldn't run...could barely walk to the end of the block before my knees started killing me (old High School injury). 

The first thing I decided, and is something I have always known and believed, is that diets ALWAYS fail.  A diet is short term they aren't meant to change your life just get rid of a few pounds.  I needed to change my life (going forward for ever)...so I did.  First we used to eat out 3-4 times per week (all the yummy fattening foods - italian (favorite), lots of pizza, I am Irish so tons of steak and potatoes..  We basically stopped eating out and started cooking at home and eating at the table (couldn't believe we actually had a kitchen table).  I monitor the glycemic index of the foods I eat to help fix by BP issues.  I eat fresh veggies, chicken and lots of fish.  Don't get me wrong we still go out to eat occassionally (but we eat good), I still have pizza every now and then (you cannot give up everything or you will go nuts). 

Next came exercise...since I couldn't run I started to bike ride (we have tons of bike trails around here) - 4 miles to town and back...took me about an hour...over time I got better and better.  Now up to 20 miles in about 40 mintues or so - no stopping.  Once the weight started coming off my knees started to feel better so the treadmill was next - 30 mintues at 3.5mph is where I started...last weekend I ran my first marathon (5K in 30 mins).

My knees don't hurt any more I can carry my kids around, run around the block with them, treadmill, gym, bike, everything...the feeling is awesome.  The other good news I had my BP taken and it is now 110/75 (was 140/95).

As the weather is getting colder I had to go through and try on clothes...I ended up donating 15 bags of clothes to Goodwill and going shopping for brand new ones.

Well enough rambling thanks for listening I hope my story helps motivate someone to get in shape - do it for yourself it will make you feel so much better.  Good Luck and Good Job to everyone that is getting in shape it is totally worth the effort  :Good Job: 

And a nice part of changing my lifestyle is that all the money I have saved from NOT eating out just paid for 1.2 Het Orange Ghosts and I am working with Nate and Heath on a website (coming soon)...so YEA  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Fantastic job!! I bet you are feeling great now!! Now comes the hard part, maintaining it. May be easier for you since you have taken on so many lifestyle changes. Keep it up! :Good Job: 
I have about 34 lbs off and it has slowed way down. It's going, just so slow right now. But I refuse to give up.
Again, GREAT JOB!!

----------


## BallPythonsRule

Well... I never actually "joined" but eh... I'll share any way...
I lost 20 pounds this summer.. Over the summer I didn't do wrestling so when I hit the 115 mark (I'm 5'4" btw) my coach said I have to lose weight or else I wouldn't be able to wrestle this year... So, I ran a mile, 2 times a day and ate fruits, veggies and meats/fish that don't have alot of fat so... I'm at 95 pounds right now...  :Smile:  YAY!  :Razz:

----------


## tigerlily

Congrats to you all on your weight loss.  I'm still working on losing some weight, and it is inspiring to see your successes.   :Clap:   :Bowdown:

----------


## recycling goddess

wow congrats to you both!!!  :Very Happy: 

christie, you rock girl... with your exercising and eating right... you are getting there!!!

----------


## lord jackel

Thanks Everyone...it has actually been a lot of fun getting back in shape.  I track everything I eat and weigh myself daily (I know you aren't supposed to but this is what works for me).  I set monthly weight goals and then track to them...so if I decide to eat a overly fat meal I know I need to do more excersice the next couple of days...so I can plan for it. 

Just an idea for those you said they were platauing...something that worked for me, was what my wife and I called a pizza/cheesburger diet.  For some reason taking a break for a day and eatting really fattening food...then getting back at it the next day broke my plateaus - every single time I had them.  Not sure the science of why...but now when I have a plateu for a week I just grab a big meal and then the next couple of days I see the weight melt off and I am back at it. :Confused: 

Congrats to everyone who is making it happen.  :Good Job:

----------


## recycling goddess

cool idea... eating and releasing more... thanks!

----------


## recycling goddess

weigh in today: released 49 lbs total from my body! i'm so happy... soooooo happy!!! my goal is another 17 before the 15th of november. i'm very enthusiastic that i'll achieve my goal!!!

----------


## recycling goddess

well i'm not weighing myself before the wedding... but i can show you some pics of myself. i never ever EVER thought i'd ever show anyone this first pic. it was taken at the vets office when i took drake in. 

So June 2007



and Nov 12, 2007!!!



and a smiling pic of my face from today since i didn't smile last time around!

----------


## AzureN1ght

Aleesha!! You look great!  :Hug:  Congrats on all your hard work! You're a lovely lady, inside and out. I'm glad you're keeping this thread alive! If I were a better example, I would be, too. But I've been treading water for months.  :Smile:  You're an inspiration, Lady! Keep us updated!

PS~ *LordJackel*, thanks for sharing your story with us, too! It's great to hear inspiring stories!  :Very Happy:  And congrats to *Blu*, too on 34 lbs gone!

----------


## recycling goddess

thanks so much kim. it's such a joy watching this weight literally melt off my body with very little effort on my part. i'm simply eating raw vegan and living my life. walking my dog and being lazy LOL 

i'm soooo much healthier since i changed to raw vegan. i just can't believe the difference in myself in only a few short months.

----------


## tigerlily

Congrats Aleesha, that is an awesome accomplishment.   :Bowdown:

----------


## recycling goddess

i was waiting... all excited... waiting for you to see my pics. i saw you are online!!! i KNEW you'd be happy for me... cause you are one of my main supporters!!! so thank YOU for being there for me through so much of this christie. i love ya girl!  :Hug:

----------


## PythonWallace

I do a raw vegan diet (with the occasional egg white and baked fish) for 10-14 days every year just to clean my system out from all the toxins I intake. I usually lose 10-15 lbs every time, then spend the rest of the year putting it back on. I'm at the end of the diet right now, and I'll be doing the master cleanse this week. Eating raw vegan really makes you feel healthy! Even just a couple weeks and I feel great for months afterwords. I can't wait until I can eat meat again, though.

----------


## recycling goddess

do you find your body can't tolerate the cooked foods as well when you go back to your normal diet? do you take it slow when you eat them again or just dive right in? 

i remember when i was vegan years ago and then i started eating meat. i was so sick - it took months for me to handle meat again... but i was vegan for longer than a few weeks LOL 

i've done the master cleanse a few times here and there within a fast, but i wouldn't want to do it exclusively. especially with the salt intake - a little too much for me.

----------


## Gooseman

aleesha, all i can say is..... DAAAAAAMMMMMNNNNN!!!!! major thumbs up, you're lookin great!!!

----------


## MeMe

Way to go Aleesha!

 :Clap: 

You are lookin fantastic!!!

Rock On! 

 :Cool:

----------


## recycling goddess

thanks ben and meme. i'm feeling good to!

----------


## PythonWallace

> do you find your body can't tolerate the cooked foods as well when you go back to your normal diet? do you take it slow when you eat them again or just dive right in? 
> 
> i remember when i was vegan years ago and then i started eating meat. i was so sick - it took months for me to handle meat again... but i was vegan for longer than a few weeks LOL 
> 
> i've done the master cleanse a few times here and there within a fast, but i wouldn't want to do it exclusively. especially with the salt intake - a little too much for me.


I don't know. I dive right in, but my stomach shrinks so much during the raw cleanses that I can't eat much for a few weeks. I don't know if it has anything to do with the meat. What do you mean about the salt intake? And congratulations for sure. I left that out in my first post. Looking good!

----------


## recycling goddess

the master cleanse... you are supposed to drink the salt water to cleanse your colon...

(and thanks for the compliment)

----------


## PythonWallace

> the master cleanse... you are supposed to drink the salt water to cleanse your colon...
> 
> (and thanks for the compliment)


I'm talking about the lemon water/maple syrup and cayanne pepper cleanse. I'm not going to be drinking any salt water.

----------


## recycling goddess

the master cleanse is a cleanse. you drink that lemonade drink during the day but you are supposed to drink salt water in the morning and at night as part of the cleanse as well. 

 :Razz:  it's not as bad as it sounds... but be near a toilet!!! 

so you are drinking the m/c but without actually doing the m/c cleanse. i get it  :Wink:

----------


## recycling goddess

:Whisper:  weigh in today... down 53 lbs!

----------


## Gooseman

LOL... earlier today my friend ended up getting dumped/beaten up by his girlfriend, and I gotta admit he had it coming. The gal he WAS dating was naturally a bigger gal so she knew even when she lost weight she was never going to be small. So when she started her diet and set weight goals, she made her boyfriend also go on the diet for "support". Turns out he hated the diet (no suprise there huh?) and ended up playing on her belief that she would never be thin, just less heavy, by dialing back the scale a few pounds every couple of days to assist her in meeting her goals so he could get off the diet. All was going well for him until one day she made him jump on the scale to make sure it worked because she wasn't believing what it was reading, and it showed 120lbs when you can tell by lookin at him he's no less than 150. Let's just say he's actually in hiding now, once she started telling her girlfriends what he had done, all hell broke loose... Atleast he get's his McDonalds now right? :Surprised:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> weigh in today... down 53 lbs!


Fantastic!! Great job.  :Dancin' Banana:  Keep up the good work.
 Mine is at a standstill right now. :Sad:

----------


## recycling goddess

have you tried adding some green smoothies to your diet? perhaps for breakfast and lunch? 

127 lbs in 25 weeks is what she lost... by having green smoothies. check it out here!

----------


## recycling goddess

okay so i'm pleased. i lost another pound this week... i figure being in vegas and eating out all the time probably upped my sodium a lot - as well as walking a lot probably brought me some more muscle mass to my legs. i do know that my cellulite is completely gone from my legs. i bought a mini-skirt to wear one day and my hubby happily walked behind me the entire day with a very nice grin on his face. *too bad the kids were sleeping in our room with us* LOL

i went to yoga today and could not believe the body i was staring at in the full length mirror. WOW... my flabby chicken arms are reducing in size and flab... my waist actually looks like a waist... it goes in!!! who knew that could ever happen again!

my face is so different... i'm so thrilled with every single change i'm noticing. even my elbows look more like elbows now instead of pancakes wrapped around overstuffed sausages LOL 

so 54 lbs released so far!!!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Congrats!! Maybe you could model for us sometime!! :Wink:

----------


## lord jackel

> so 54 lbs released so far!!!


Way to go Aleesha.  You Rock  :Good Job: 

Isn't it awesome how you feel too...not only do you look different but all the hard to do activities are just soooo much easier now. 

Keep up the great job.

----------


## recycling goddess

oh isn't THAT the truth! 

i just may model it for you all!

----------


## recycling goddess

very very exciting news everyone. i hope you are sitting down!!!

i went to buy some new yoga pants today cause i look like a clown act in my old ones... soooooo baggy. 

so i went to pennington's and guess what? the smallest size is too big! so off i went to the 'normal sized people' stores and i tried on an XL - too big! so i happily paid for my size large yoga pants!!!!!!

and wow, stuff in those stores are waaaaaaay cheaper than penningtons. 

ya me!!!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Great job!! I bet that feels great! Bet you look great too!!  :Wink:  Keep up the good work. :Smile:

----------


## Gooseman

> very very exciting news everyone. i hope you are sitting down!!!
> 
> i went to buy some new yoga pants today cause i look like a clown act in my old ones... soooooo baggy. 
> 
> so i went to pennington's and guess what? the smallest size is too big! so off i went to the 'normal sized people' stores and i tried on an XL - too big! so i happily paid for my size large yoga pants!!!!!!
> 
> and wow, stuff in those stores are waaaaaaay cheaper than penningtons. 
> 
> ya me!!!


Thats excellent news Aleesha! keep it up and you might disappear.... :Razz:

----------


## recycling goddess

no chance of that... i won't be disappearing!  :Razz:  

but i do hope to release around another 45 lbs approx...

----------


## JLC

Well.....here I go!  

I had avoided this thread for most of its existence.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   But now I'm ready to let it go.  Let go the bad habits.  Let go the junk food.  Let go the weight.  

I've been wanting to do this for awhile now.  Especially since Dean left.  But...I'm sure most of you can relate to the power of emotional distress and its effect on eating habits.  Instead of getting started and making any progress...I went backwards.  Seriously backwards, ever since Dean left.  :Sad:  

However, I've realized that I should not beat myself up for that.  What's done is done.  I can't start making progress _yesterday_....I can only start today.  And so today....I started. 

I got up at 5:30 in the morning to get in about 30 minutes of walking before I had to start waking kids for school.  I ended up going 1.1 miles in 25 minutes.  Felt brisk to me, but obviously not all that fast.  Still, it got my heart going nicely and that's the whole point.  My goal is to work up to a full 2 miles in 30 minutes...but I know that won't happen overnight.  As that goal is attained, I'll set more. 

My general plan as of now...it's subject to change as I educate myself more fully and as I assess my progress: 

--30 minute brisk (for me) walk 6 days a week
--Free weight and resistence training 3 days a week
--Eat five small meals a day...each with a minimum of some protein and some complex carb...higher calorie meals in the morning
--Avoid refined sugar and flour products if at all possible
--Journal every bite and track calorie count, as well as fat, carbs and protein ratios
--Daily calorie limit is yet to be determined as I write this post, but will not drop below 1500...probably start off a bit higher than that
--Goals written...daily, weekly, short term and long term
--Affirmations written....read daily...positive thoughts to change a lifetime of negative attitudes
---And lastly...be accountable to the dears who have started this thread and kept it alive.  

Don't worry...I won't bore you with daily reports....but I do plan to check in weekly and let y'all know how I'm doing. 

I would like to lose 120 pounds, but my primary goal is keeping and building muscle while burning fat.  A 16% total body fat would be ideal for my frame and body-type I believe...and I'd be thrilled with that, no matter what number showed up on a scale. 

 :Group Hug:

----------


## recycling goddess

congrats judy and remember... if and when you slip up and hit a road bump... just move on from there. it happens... it's life. what is more important is THIS moment... not the ones which have passed!

 :Hug:  and supporting you 100%. consider adding a green smoothie to your morning or lunch... one or two bananas, with a handful of spinach... and then any other frozen fruit you desire. blueberries make me happy! then serve and drink. it'll keep you full, give you energy and assist with you getting your protein (raw greens have protein), calcium and healthy vitamins! 

and it tastes soooooooooooooooooooooooo good. here's a video to show how to make one (cause i know this helped me, i was dumping everything in at once LOL)  

http://imsorawkin.blogspot.com/2007/...hies_8060.html

----------


## JLC

Cool video!  I love making fruit smoothies with a little orange juice and lots of different fruits (the base is bananas and strawberries).....never thought of adding greens to it.  Hmmmmm....

----------


## AzureN1ght

Congrats on being proactive in deciding to make a change, Judy. It's NOT easy to face our demons--at all. I've had "issues" with food for a long time. I use food as a comfort tool, as a way to numb my emotions...and it's a really hard cycle to break. As of this summer, I was doing fantastic! I was down to an all-time low. I weighed in yesterday at 160 (up 9 pounds from the summer). It may sound trivial...but I was hoping to head in the OPPOSITE direction. I let my stress-eating get the better of me in the last month and a half and I've slid downhill.

Thank you SO MUCH Judy for making a commitment to yourself. You sound like you have a plan. I've been skirting around the issue of facing all my fears and habits _once again_, but I know it's time to hop back on the weight loss train myself. So, thank you for inspiring me to do so. Just know that if you EVER need someone to talk to, you can drop me a PM or call me (if you want to call I can PM you my phone #). This weight loss thing is NOT easy--the emotional part is the hardest. When food has been your Prozac, your friend, etc. for a long time, it's hard to let it go and make it be JUST FOOD again--nourishment without emotional connections.

So...yeah. Your long post inspired this one  :Very Happy:  I guess I needed to vent about it in a place where I feel like the people know me and care about me in a genuine way. I've been a part of weight loss forums in the past, and I feel more at home here than anywhere else on the internet and more than some places in my day-to-day life. 

 :Group Hug:  I love you guys!

----------


## JLC

Awww Kim!  :Hug:  Made me feel so good!  I never expected my rambling post to inspire anyone!  :Sunny:  

Food has been your Prozac....I can SO relate to that!  As well, for me, it's like one of those insidiously addictive chemical substances that I won't name because I don't want to censor myself.  :Razz:  

So...don't worry about yesterday.  Today is a GREAT day to make the right choices!  Hey....I think I just found my new signature tagline!  :Very Happy: 

 :Hug:

----------


## DSGB

Im doin the oppostie. Tryin to gain weight. Muscle weight. Im 6'2 140lbs. I wanna add about 15-25 lbs. Should take a while.

----------


## recycling goddess

i've got extra you can have!

no really, i don't mind at all!  :Razz: 

so judy, how's it going? 

i haven't weighed myself in awhile but... i just bought myself some size 32 jeans... and i can buy clothes in regular stores now. i got some nice stuff today as my old clothes are just hanging off of me LOL

----------


## tigerlily

Girls, I don't know how you do it!   :Clap:   :Bowdown:  

I still have a major attachment to my foods.  I can't seem to cut out the sweets, and I suck at moderation.  I do exercise quite a bit, but I really need to cut out the calories so that I can drop those last 20 pounds.  Although I am REALLY enjoying my workouts.  I get to talk with a bunch of wonderful women, and I know I'm doing something good for myself.   

Do you gals have any strategies for not eating the bad stuff?

----------


## AzureN1ght

I thought I'd make a post that I've finally made a commitment to myself to make a change in my life. I know what I want and I'm going to go after it. I'm going to start something and actually _finish_ it!

Thank you all who have kept the thread alive for so long  :Smile:  *HUG* Congrats on the new clothes, Leesha! I know that's been one of the most exciting parts for me on this long road. I weighed in today, to see the damage. I'm right at 162. I was down to 151 this summer, so that's a good 11 pounds gained back! Though it's a far cry from 185, where I first started.  :Smile:  I'll make it to my goal yet!

Christie-- I've had that same problem, with the junk food. What happens to me, though...is that I'd usually be "good" for 5 days, then binge on crap for two. It's counter-productive and the reason that I've been treading water for so long. I'm trying to satisfy my sweet tooth with fruit, and I'm giving up the cookies, candy and all refined carbohydrates (chips, white flour-based things, straight sugar, etc.). I wish I could tell you what has worked for me, but the reality is, is I'm still struggling with those demons myself. Maybe after a few weeks, I'll have a good report. I jumped back on the wagon starting yesterday  :Smile:   :Hug: 

Love all you girls (and boys)!

----------


## JLC

Well...it's finally a week from my start day, and I weighed in today. * I let go of 3 pounds.*  Not as much of a sprint-start as I was hoping for, but I'm not gonna complain.  I didn't follow the plan perfectly and didn't exercise as much as I'd intended.  Having a bad cold hit right after I started didn't help much.  

What I did right though...was journal every bite I ate.  And because I did that, I was able to stay aware of my calorie intake and keep it at or near my intake goal each day of the week...even if I didn't make the most healthy choices for how to spend those calories. 

Christie, I know exactly how you feel.  Junk food and "convenience" food are my downfall, my demons, my drug of choice.  And especially when going through emotionally difficult times, it's been very challenging to let them go.  Sometimes, too challenging, so instead of letting go completely, I made an effort to keep it moderate and to track every calorie.  I'd have a couple of cookies and take very tiny nibbles to make them last as long as a bigger handful of cookies might have lasted.  And so long as I was careful about the entire day's food choices and monitored exactly what I was eating, I could fit a couple of cookies or some chips in with everything else and not go over my calorie goals. 

For tracking purposes, I found a very cool website. 

www.my-calorie-counter.com 

It's a very nifty program that lets you keep an online journal.  It has an extensive database of foods and as you put in the food and amount you ate, it automatically calculates all the food stats for you (calories, fat, carbs, sodium, cholestoral...you name it).  If the food you ate isn't on their list and you know the stats for it, you can add it to your own personal list and it will keep track of that, too.  And tons of other great features there.  I highly recommend it for anyone who wants to journal their meals and who spends a fair amount of time either on or near their computer. 

And that's my report for the day.  All in all, a very successful week.  I'm not beating myself up for any missed marks this week.  This is a life-long change I'm working on here...and it will take TIME to get good at it.  No matter what it is we begin, we're never perfectly accomplished at it in the beginning...it takes time to build the skills...._so long as you keep practicing and working at it and never give up!!!_ 

 :Group Hug:

----------


## littleindiangirl

I too have avoided this post for about as long as I can, but lately, I've really looked at myself, and instead of being satisfied, I was disgusted and ashamed. I've always been at war with my body, usually letting treats and salty foods take over and win.

I was pretty heavy in highschool, I think when I hit 200 I just about freaked. I played soccer my whole life, but my junior year I really stepped up, quit afternoon snacking and really put myself in my sport. I lost 45 lbs in that season. (Jan-may)

I was doing really well after my graduation. I had only gained about 10 pounds in 4 years putting me roughly at 160-165, but since I've met Chris, I have gained all of that weight back, plus more. I'm right back to where I was back in highschool as a sophmore.

I'm pretty bummed with myself. I used to have a high activity job, working frieght. I would literally move a ton of product by hand a day. It was stressful, but I never really lost much weight. I gained more upper body strength. Now, since august 1st, I have a desk job. I sit in my computer chair, listen to music on headphones and just work for 8 hours. I go home, tend to the animals, and go to sleep at 9:30- 10. I don't want to blame chris, but I do. LOL. He used to snack ALL THE TIME, on doritos, chips, everything. The man has the metabolism of a bird I tell ya. I gained 30 lbs in that first year with him!

But now, with how sedentary my life is, I know I need to start exercising. I HATE running, but once I start, I know that I like it. It's a weird love hate relationship. 

It's funny, last time I was fed up with my weight was in the middle of winter too. Now I need to buy some goofy long socks, leg warmers, long johns and start running again. I know it will be harder than before, because I dont have any teammates to help push me. Or me help pull them. And I also smoked for about 3 years. I've quit a while ago, but i know my lungs aren't what they used to be.

When I used to run by myself, I would push myself until I almost fainted. It was addicting to hurt that way. The ecstacy of finishing a mile in 3 foot snow drifts will do that to ya. 

Okay, enough rambling. I'm going to hop on this thread, and tell you guys and gals how well, (or not) I've been sticking to my running and no snacks.  :Embarassed:  Wish me luck!

Oh, I forgot to add. My eyes are bigger than my stomach! I serve myself huge portions, and feel bad for it, so i always finish. I never know when to say "that's enough food", and put down the fork! It seems like my stomach comes around an hour later and says "*SMACK!* Fool, you ate too much! *groan*"

----------


## AzureN1ght

> For tracking purposes, I found a very cool website. 
> 
> www.my-calorie-counter.com


Oh, Judy! I'm so glad that you've done so well! 3 pounds is fantastic! Unfortunately, I can't allow myself any sort of "junk food", even in small amounts. A small amount always turns into wolfing down the whole package (those 100 calorie packs? I'd end up eating most of the box, which defeats the point  :Wink: ). But I'm SO glad that you're able to do it! It keeps you from felling deprived.  :Smile: 

I wanted to add, about the tracking your food aspect. In regard to websites to track your food intake, I wanted to say that I use www.fitday.com (just to provide options, if anyone's interested). It sounds like Judy's site is very similar. I like how Fitday's set up (it's very easy to navigate). It tracks your food, exercise, weight, etc. I liked the free online version so much, that I bought their $25 program for the PC.  :Smile: 

*littleindiangirl*, if you're determined to make the changes, you will succeed. If your eyes are bigger than your stomach, I might try tracking my calories for awhile. Once I started weighing and measuring my food, I was shocked at how many MORE calories I had been eating than I thought I was (eyeballing is rarely accurate). Be careful about running in the wintertime, too! After having to go out in my car today during a snowstorm, it reminded me why some people shouldn't have drivers' licenses! I prefer doing HIIT for cardio, or taking a class at the gym to running  :Smile:  But if running's your thing, then do it! Whatever you enjoy for exercise! 

Let's do it, ladies!

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Do you gals have any strategies for not eating the bad stuff?


Don't buy the bad stuff to start with, in my house during a diet you will not find any bread, rice, pasta, cookies, candy, ice cream etc. (of course this mean cooperation of the whole family)

Bad stuffs out, good stuffs in. The reward one day a week is to go out treat yourself, eat your favorite food, ice cream whatever you want but do not have it in your house or you will not be able to resist.  :Wink: 

And the most important thing write down every single calories intake, every day throughout your diet, know what you are doing wrong and how you can make up for it.

----------


## PigsnPythons

This is such a great thread.  My room-mates and I are all on what we call the "Peer-Pressure Diet."  We have to write down all of our calories for the day and post them on facebook.  Writing down all those calories really helps me not to eat.  I don't want to report that I broke down and ate 200 calories of raw cookie dough...lol  Some things that I've been doing to avoid the junk food and snacking:  1) eat crushed ice (it gives me something to eat that is zero calories) 2) eat hard candy (lasts a while and most have less than 20 cal each) 3) I also have found several foods that make good snakes that are very low :  tomatoes (down south we just cut these up and eat them raw...:-)  grapefruit and tangerines, pickles, fat free jello pudding (60 cal! and chocolate!!!)  Well I hope those tips at least help somebody.  Good luck everybody, and congrats to those who are sticking to it!!

----------


## recycling goddess

i agree... if the food isn't in the house you are more likely to NOT go out and get some when you are craving.

personally i replace my cravings with fruit or a raw dessert as there is no 'bad' fats or sugars in them. here's an easy one for you to try!

Velvet Chocolate
1 cup raw cashew or macadamia butter
1/4 cup water
3 Tablespoons honey
2 Tablespoons raw carob powder
1 teaspoon vanilla
1/4 teaspoon celtic sea salt

Blend well, pour in a flat dish, freeze until solid
Serves 1-12 (depending on how much you like chocolate)

or you could make:

Carob Balls
1 cup of walnuts
1/2 cup pitted dates
2 tablespoons carob powder

Mix in FP until they form a dough consistency. Roll into bite size balls.
Then you can either pop them in as they are or roll them in coconut, caorb
or cacao powder, I rolled mine in hemp nuts, rolling them in chia seeds
would be good too. Really you can roll them in anything..Chill in your
cooler and munch at will..

----------


## jglass38

Congratulations to everyone that has been part of this challenge and has done so well!  I have always struggled with my love of food and control of weight.  I just finished a challenge of my own (which you can check on on my MySpace).  But the real challenge is getting to where you want to be and keeping it off.  Good luck to everyone!

Jamie

----------


## frankykeno

> Congratulations to everyone that has been part of this challenge and has done so well!  I have always struggled with my love of food and control of weight.  I just finished a challenge of my own (which you can check on on my MySpace).  But the real challenge is getting to where you want to be and keeping it off.  Good luck to everyone!
> 
> Jamie


Jamie, I just checked your pics on your MySpace page and read your blog there on the weight loss.  My biggest hugs for you friend, that's a major chunk of weight to lose and you are looking great!  Good for you, Jamie.  Weight is always a struggle and the junk food is just to easy and handy.  I'm very proud of you Jamie, what a cool thing for you to do for yourself.  I bet you feel great!  :Very Happy:

----------


## jglass38

> Jamie, I just checked your pics on your MySpace page and read your blog there on the weight loss.  My biggest hugs for you friend, that's a major chunk of weight to lose and you are looking great!  Good for you, Jamie.  Weight is always a struggle and the junk food is just to easy and handy.  I'm very proud of you Jamie, what a cool thing for you to do for yourself.  I bet you feel great!


Thanks Jo!!! I appreciate the support!

----------


## darkangel

> Congratulations to everyone that has been part of this challenge and has done so well!  I have always struggled with my love of food and control of weight.  I just finished a challenge of my own (which you can check on on my MySpace).  But the real challenge is getting to where you want to be and keeping it off.  Good luck to everyone!
> 
> Jamie


Lookin hot!  So proud!

----------


## jglass38

> Lookin hot!  So proud!


Thank you baby!  I had some inspiration...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Reptilian

Hmmm...this is my second time restarting this post....I am not sure how to word it.

I live with my fiance and we're on a budget of $155.00 for food per month.  We buy a lot of hamburger and hamburger helper.  Also hot dogs, mac and cheese, spaghetti and sauce.  Then whatever goodies we can afford.

I've dealt with anorexia in the past and for the past few weeks my fiance pointed out I've been skipping meals and we usually only eat dinner and snack thru-out the day.  Not good, I know, but I just feel so fat and ugly.  It takes so much energy to even eat sometimes....

Anyway, with us being on a budget, and me being a picky eater, I am not sure what to do.

I've attempted South Beach Diet, but love bread and pasta, and hate to cook so making the meat was hard.

I do enjoy salads, cheese, yogurt, veggies, chicken, pork, hamburger, steak (which is a major luxury), potatoes.  I am a big meat and potato girl.

I have access to a weight room with a weight machine, bike, and tread mill.  Also access to an indoor pool, but sadly no swimsuit that fits.

I guess my biggest obstacle is the budget.  Sorry is this post is so schizophrenic, but I am having a rough evening....

----------


## JLC

:Hug:  for Layna!!! 

I can SO relate to a rough evening.  Been having a lot of them here, lately.  And working hard to hide it from the kids so they don't feel the brunt of my issues.  

I've never had issues with anorexia...but I can totally relate to feeling fat and ugly.  And there are way too many times when it just takes too much energy to "eat healthy"... 

The thing is...find a healthy plan that you know will work for you (not a "diet" that you have to force yourself to stick to) and then just never give up on it.  You don't have to be perfect at it every day...just never, ever give up.  Eat healthy and stay active...and the weight issues will take care of themselves over time.  (This is my mantra lately!) 

 :Hug:

----------


## Reptilian

Thank so much Judy!

I've been hunting around online and ended up at CDC.gov and followed their healthly living links to get some tips and some recipes, this might be doable.

----------


## JLC

This is what I've found and am working on...

http://www.burnthefat.com/

One of the great things about it is that he has guidelines for every bodytype and fitness level.  It's VERY customizable and it's all about stuff you can buy at your regular grocery store.  Also, TONS of stuff to learn about the truth about weight loss and eating healthy.  There are so many myths out there that are accepted as gospel truth...kinda scary!

----------


## AzureN1ght

Layna--have you tried buying food in bulk and then freezing it to save money? Whenever I'm shopping for meat, I'll buy those huge family packs of chicken breast or pork chops (usually when they're on sale). Like, this past trip to the grocery store I spent $5 on a package of 7 large chicken breasts (weighing in at 3.5 pounds). I eat a lot of chicken breast when I'm watching what I eat, so I'll probably go through 6 of those large breasts in a week. I put Adobo or a southwest rub on the chicken breast, then pop it in the oven at 350. It doesn't take too long to cook and usually comes out juicy. I'll cook 6 at a time, then put them in tupperware in the fridge. Then, I pull them out to heat up when I need them.

I think the key to eating healthy is having healthy food available. When I'm being VERY on, I'll pre-cook my proteins (chicken, pork chops, bacon...whatever) and my vegetables on Sunday night, so I have most of the components of my meals pre-cooked. If I want to have a chicken caesar salad, I've got the chicken pre-cooked. I've even started pre-chopping my Romaine lettuce so I can't make any excuses not to eat a salad.  :Smile: 

Fruit and vegetables _can_ get pricey, but I feel that they're worth it. I personally am not eating anything refined: pasta, bread, cereal, white flour or sugar, etc. They just don't keep me satisfied and _those_ are the sorts of things I overeat on. Instead, I use a Joseph's whole grain Pita for bread (60 calories, 8g carbs, 4g fiber per pita). I do substitutions for things a lot.

 Eating healthy doesn't mean you have to give up what you like. If you like pasta and hamburger: try whole grain pasta and ground turkey breast. As long as you're measuring your portions and it fits into your calories, it's fine.

I think buying in bulk might help you out. Do you have something like a B.J.s, Sam's Club or Whorles near you, where you can buy food in bulk? 

I'm sorry, I've taken to ranting  :Wink:

----------


## AzureN1ght

And Jaime!! Congrats on 30lbs gone! That's an awesome accomplishment  :Very Happy:  It's definitely not easy. Thanks for encouraging all of us, who are still struggling! If you're still going to keep at it (providing you've got more to lose), feel free to pop in and keep us updated  :Smile:  Success is inspiring!

----------


## Reptilian

> I'm sorry, I've taken to ranting


LOL, that's a good helpful rant!  Thanks so much for the tips.  Now a few questions.  With the pita bread, can that be frozen?  I'll look into buying whole wheat pasta too.  Maybe I'll look into making homemade spaghetti sauce to cut down on salt and sugar.

We do have a Sam's Club right down the street from us.  I'd have to find out how much the fees are to join....wait, I think it's a Sam's club, maybe it's a bjs.

Great idea on buying chicken in bulk then pre cooking it.

Now, with lettuce, what should I go for?  Iceberg or romaine?  I know iceberg has little nutrients  in it, so I am guessing romaine.

----------


## Reptilian

Hmm....I thought there was an edit button on posts.....oh well.

One more question.  I love croutons!  If I make my own with wheat bread, is that ok?

Also one tip we've done in the past is with chicken, we marinate it in an oil based dressing (vinaigrette, Italian, etc.)  It turns out so yummy.  That's what I am going to do for dinner tonight, LOL, chicken, yum.

----------


## AzureN1ght

I've been freezing the pitas, and they're still fine unfrozen. They're not as soft as they are when they haven't been frozen first, but they're not bad  :Smile:  When I get a hankerin' for a pizza, I use one of those pitas as  crust. Then I use a self-made sauce (I use a small can of tomato sauce with the lowest amount of sugar listed on the label, some italian spices from a shaker and a little hot sauce), top with 1 ounce of shredded mozzarella (I measure with a kitchen scale to get the right weight) and with 5 slices of pepperoni. It comes out to about 225 calories--and it's a yummy snack  :Very Happy: 

I like to go for Romaine lettuce. It has more nutrients than iceberg and it's still crunchy.  :Smile:  As far as crutons go, I personally stay away from them. But as I said before, as long as you're recording the calories for everything you put in your mouth, I don't see why you couldn't use ones you make yourself or ones that you buy. If they fit into your calories, go for it!

Also, knowing that you've had problems with anorexia in the past, make sure that you're eating _enough_ calories. It's as important to record your calories to make sure you're eating _enough_ as to record them in order to make sure you're eating in a deficit. I think when dieting, people get into a "less is better" mentality...but that can cause metabolic shut-down. So, please, don't eat less than 1200 calories per day. I like to use a calculator to figure out what my daily calorie burn is, then subtract 500 calories from that number to determine how many I should be eating. That should give a pound of weightloss per week with just diet alone--then any extra can come from exercise! Here's a link to a calculator, where you can figure out your estimated calories burned per day: http://walking.about.com/cs/calories/l/blcalcalc.htm

I burn a little under 2,000 calories a day so I'm eating between 1400-1500 calories a day.  :Smile:  Now, I could realistically eat 1400 calories worth of cookies and still lose weight...but I would end up starving an hour later, and probably would end up binging on more junk. For me, protein and fat makes me feel really full. So, I focus on proteins, fats and vegetables and fruit for my carbs. Other people process the componants of food differently. A 60% carb diet would make me ravenous and miserable, someone else, it might keep them completely satisfied. It's all about knowing what makes you feel satiated.  :Smile: 

I hope that answered your question! Again, I tend to ramble. I've been reading about weight loss obsessively (I've taken two nutrition courses at college, too) over the last year and a half. I know exactly what I need to do to lose weight...It's all a matter of putting it into practice and sticking with it  :Very Happy:

----------


## littleindiangirl

> This is what I've found and am working on...
> 
> http://www.burnthefat.com/
> 
> One of the great things about it is that he has guidelines for every bodytype and fitness level.  It's VERY customizable and it's all about stuff you can buy at your regular grocery store.  Also, TONS of stuff to learn about the truth about weight loss and eating healthy.  There are so many myths out there that are accepted as gospel truth...kinda scary!


That's a great link, I have read over that site before, but I never gave much credit to it. I thought it was all bogus, so instead I bought the south beach diet book lol. Yea, that is such a dramatic change of eating! I would never be able to stick to that, and requires a lot of will power. Now I'm reading this site again... and thinking about buying the book. It's just I don't want to buy another book that's just like the rest, and they give no examples of what I'm buying. Plus, $40 for an e-book?? Hefty price...

----------


## AzureN1ght

Oops  :Smile:

----------


## JLC

> That's a great link, I have read over that site before, but I never gave much credit to it. I thought it was all bogus, so instead I bought the south beach diet book lol. Yea, that is such a dramatic change of eating! I would never be able to stick to that, and requires a lot of will power. Now I'm reading this site again... and thinking about buying the book. It's just I don't want to buy another book that's just like the rest, and they give no examples of what I'm buying. Plus, $40 for an e-book?? Hefty price...


Yeah....it's pricey.  And printing it up ain't cheap either.  Before committing to that one, I scoured the 'Net for any negative testimonials and couldn't find a single one. Tons of positive ones, though.  

I honestly think, with this book...it's the "real deal."  It doesn't just offer an "eating scheme" to make you drop a bunch of weight really fast....it teaches you how to create a lifestyle of healthy eating AND exercise.  It'll tell you more about how food and nutrition and dieting really work than any "fad" diet.  And in addition to the book...once you buy it....you get plugged into a ton of free support...newsletters and articles and forums and all sorts of stuff I haven't really explored yet.  

The thing with this book and the money you might put into it....IF you're willing to do the work and make the commitment to real change, this book WILL be worth every penny paid and you'll know you got off really cheap in the long run.  But if you still can't bring yourself to put into practice what you're reading and learning....then it's just another $40 (plus printing costs) gathering dust on the hard drive or bookshelf.

----------


## recycling goddess

so how goes it judy? i wish great release for you!!! (release not lose cause you don't wanna find it again LOL)

congrats jamie... good job!

i'm still doing my thing... amazing what my body looks like in clothes that fit me. i bought myself a few things that fit and WOW - it's so nice to see myself in smaller clothes.  :Very Happy: 

here's to ending the year under 200 lbs... and continuing with my pursuit of health!

----------


## Ginevive

I am back in on this  :Smile:  I want to lose about 25 lbs. See my avatar? That was in 2002, and I had a washboard stomach. Let's just say.. now, I do not. I have more of a potbelly-stove thing going on  :Smile:  Any hints? I am at a desk job and get up every 2 hours for a brisk walk. I started today, eliminating sugars from my snacking, mostly. NO non-diet soda. No sweet candies. I nibble on pretzels and poocorn and am growing to like the Crystal Light packets that you put into a 20-oz. bottle of water.
EDIT LOL I meant popcorn. That typo was too hysterical to delete though!

----------


## darkangel

> I nibble on pretzels and poocorn


Ok, I say LOL alot, but rarely do things make me actually laugh the hell out loud.  This is a rare exception, and poocorn is the funniest thing I've heard all day.   :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## jglass38

> Ok, I say LOL alot, but rarely do things make me actually laugh the hell out loud.  This is a rare exception, and poocorn is the funniest thing I've heard all day.


Doesn't everyone poocorn?

----------


## recycling goddess

i suggest you remove all sugar (except fruit) from your diet and all white flours to start... 

that'll make a difference. 

have you tried adding some green smoothies into your diet jen? i know i know i keep suggesting the same but honestly, if you could see me IRL - you'd understand why i'm suggesting it!

----------


## Ginevive

I am fighting the sugar monster. People at my work are Horrible. They are constantly bringing in donuts. I only had one donut hole today, and that was really pushing it; I actually felt yucky just eating the thing. 
I was wondering what is in green smoothies. I have an old juicer that I can get out and clean up, and we got a food processor for the wedding.. would that help?
A friend of mine at work actually lost about 30 pounds so far from eliminating white flours, sugar, and portion controlling. She found out that she was diabetic, which is why she did that, but her Dr. said that losing weight would help her anyway.

----------


## Ginevive

lol Jamie and Amy.!

I forgot.. one of my hugest hurdles in this, is the Cheese Monster. I adore cheese. I usually overload anything I am eating with cheese. You know those bags of shredded parm that you can buy? I will put Half on a normal plate of spaghetti. Same goes for soup; in potatoes; I have to stop this! But I guess that cheese is OK for diabetic people to eat? (I am not diabetic that I know of, but I see people lost weight immensely when they're diabetic and get diagnosed and change their diet.)

----------


## littleindiangirl

As far as i've heard, cheese is an excellent source of calcium and good fat, and really helps with the cravings. i love cheese! My friend was diagosed as pre-diabetic, and after his class he took on nutrition, he always had cheese to snack on inbetween meals.

----------


## recycling goddess

years ago, when i gave up all dairy... i lost 20 pounds in one month and i didn't do anything else differently. 

jen, green smoothies are whatever you want them to be LOL be creative. 

i like taking a few bananas, more if i'm sharing the smoothie with my hubby or kids.
a huge handful of spinach... and i mean huge!
then i add some blueberries, cranberries, mango, papaya, raspberries... whatever i have fresh or frozen and have a hankerin' for.  :Wink:  

be creative!

----------


## Ginevive

Wow; that seems like a fun idea! 
I can't give up the cheese. I would see myself giving up potatoes before that! And potatoes are another addiction of mine.. Cheese is the only dairy that I realyl consume most of the time. Sure, I have a dollop of butter during Sunday dinner. But I do not drink milk daily.

----------


## k1ingdomKaa

im 5 foot 7 and a half and i weigh 130, and i dont eat alot at all... Damn adhd suppressing medication! anyways you can do it!

----------


## Reptilian

A few things:

I weighed myself today at Marcs (local grocery store) and went up a pound, from 167 to 168. (In two weeks)  NOT happy about that.

I've been loosly tracking my food intake and figure I take in about 1300 calories.  I started keeping an eye on things about a week before xmas and stopped during the holidays, and just started keeping an eye on it today.

So far I've intaken (is that a word? lol) 540 calories and all i've had was a 20 fl oz bottle of coke and 3 brownies.  While keeping track of stuff I realized I don't eat much and when I do it's usually junk.  Doesn't it work this way:

I should be taking in 1936 calories per day to maintain my weight.  As I understand it, to lose about a lb a week you subtract 500 from that thus intaking roughly 1400 calories.  If I am taking in only 1300 calories, why aren't I losing weight?  From a food intake I should be losing weight.  I am not very active, so I understand that plays role in it.

Today was a nice day about 65°F outside today so my fiance and i went to the park.  We walked about a mile to and from the car and I had to stop twice.  One for about 10 minutes and the other for 2 or 3.  I wasn't happy about that either.  Old people (70-75 yrs old) were walking better then me.  My fiance who smokes and drinks is in better shape then me.

What else what else what else...

Oh I bought some whole grain white bread.  Is that ok to eat?  I don't eat sandwiches often and we have plain white bread in the freezor for like 6 months already.  So I made crutons with olive oil and seasonings.

One more thing.  I bought a bag of organic, boneless, skinless chicken breast and tenderloins.  I was reading the label and 1 chicken breast was 110 calories while one tenderloin was 100 calories adn the tenderloin was half the size of the breast.  What is up with that?

Alright that's all for the moment....

Later!
/wave

----------


## Brimstone111888

How did you figure out 1936 to maintain your weight? If that number is right then yes you need to eat around 1400. 

I don't eat to much processed bread but if I do I get whole wheat. It is really so much better than the bleached stuff.

If you are really trying to lose weight try to drink diet soda. 1/3 of your daily nutrition shouldn't come from soda or brownies.

Exercise isn't that big of an issue. It helps out and allows you to eat a bit more than 1400 calories.

If you are having trouble walking a consistent mile, I would consider that a warning sign. I would start walking more and try and push yourself to make it through a whole mile without stopping. If you stay persistent you will be able to do it.

On the chicken, different parts of the body will have different nutritional values.

----------


## Reptilian

> How did you figure out 1936 to maintain your weight? If that number is right then yes you need to eat around 1400.


About.com




> I don't eat to much processed bread but if I do I get whole wheat. It is really so much better than the bleached stuff.


darn...I am not a big wheat fan...oh well gotta do what I gotta do.




> If you are really trying to lose weight try to drink diet soda. 1/3 of your daily nutrition shouldn't come from soda or brownies.


No, no it shouldn't.  I'll try diet.  Would I like to lose the weight, yeah, right now I am just in the "aware of lifestyle, keep numbers" type thing.  I usually don't have soda, I'll go months with out it but I was at the store and it was a buck.  If I do drink soda it's clear and caffiene free.  I have panic attacks and caffiene has set them off.  LOL I drank a Energy water and was out with a friend I met and had a panic attack, freaked the life outta her...lol.

Exercise isn't that big of an issue. It helps out and allows you to eat a bit more than 1400 calories.




> If you are having trouble walking a consistent mile, I would consider that a warning sign. I would start walking more and try and push yourself to make it through a whole mile without stopping. If you stay persistent you will be able to do it.


I consider it a huge warning sign.  I am not sure if I should see a doctor to see to if I should be checking for something or not.

[qoute]On the chicken, different parts of the body will have different nutritional values.[/QUOTE]

Oh cool thanks.

A big obsticle I have is the budget.  I get food stamps of a $155.00 and fresh salad greens, veggies, fruit are expensive on a weekly basis...  If romaine lettuice could be frozen I'd stock pile it.

Oh, can I freeze veggies (peppers, mushrooms mostly) from the store or do they need to be steamed?  I like raw veggies over cooked.

----------


## recycling goddess

it's not about the calories... it's about the nutrition and unhealthy fats. 

i get two bunches of kale at .99 cents a piece.. cut them up, pour in a little olive oil, the juice of one lime or lemon... a little celtic sea salt... massage the crap outta the kale - then add in some purple cabbage or red peppers... some pine nuts, sunflower seeds, chia seeds (high in protein) and let it sit for 5 - 15 minutes and then cut up some cherry tom, cucumber or whatever on top. 

this lasts me 3-5 days of suppers!!!! yup you read that right. it costs me maybe $5 to make. 

how's that for inexpensive and SUPER healthy!

----------


## Reptilian

> it's not about the calories... it's about the nutrition and unhealthy fats.


Ah I see.





> i get two bunches of kale at .99 cents a piece.. cut them up, pour in a little olive oil, the juice of one lime or lemon... a little celtic sea salt... massage the crap outta the kale - then add in some purple cabbage or red peppers... some pine nuts, sunflower seeds, chia seeds (high in protein) and let it sit for 5 - 15 minutes and then cut up some cherry tom, cucumber or whatever on top.


I'd like to shop where you shop.  We have a Giant Eagle like not even a mile from our apartment complex.  A Marcs too (more of an upscaled Aldis, but not close to Giant Eagle).  I guess I just really have to look around for deals and make sure things aren't spoiled.





> this lasts me 3-5 days of suppers!!!! yup you read that right. it costs me maybe $5 to make.


Do you live alone?  Is that enough for just you?  We (my fiance and I) could probably make it last two days.  We like salads.  Also is that all you eat?  If we added a chicken breast to it we'd make it last longer...




> SUPER healthy!


Sounds super healthy.  And yummy too.

----------


## Westcoast

> i want to gain weight, i'm 6'1" weigh 155-160 depending on how much water is in me.
> 
> i hit the gym 4 times a week and drink protein shakes... guess i'm just not meant to be average sized... lol


Wait til you get married that  will change  :Very Happy:

----------


## Westcoast

Ok we had a biggest loser type weight loss at work and it made a difference. Im 6" 1" and 250  and weight was 175 when I got married 24 years back. I couldnt read through 300 post but is there a list started of people up for the challenge. I would recommend a prize for the winner to get everybody motivated. What if dedicated someone to hold funds and everyone interested pays 5-20 bucks to enter. After figuring how many would be interested we could agree on a animal of choice. If we all paid 20 and had 100 participants thats a nice morph and it helps motivate. I believe percentage of body weight loss would be fair ! Maybe one of these big time breeders would sweeten the pot and give us some kind of break on a killer morph? Any takers?   :Good Job:  We would have to figure out a way for the weigh in to be fair ? Bryan

----------


## recycling goddess

well as amazing as that sounds... 

what about those of us who don't live in the US?

----------


## recycling goddess

> Do you live alone?  Is that enough for just you?  We (my fiance and I) could probably make it last two days.  We like salads.  Also is that all you eat?  If we added a chicken breast to it we'd make it last longer...
> 
> 
> Sounds super healthy.  And yummy too.


look for the little veggie markets. not the large chains. although the large chains here are .99 cents for kale too. 

i don't live alone. i have three kids and a hubby (although one kid is married and gone) but i'm the only one who eats raw... the rest eat meat and cooked foods. i'm a raw-vegan. so it is feeding just me. 

so ya, you could add a cooked chicken breast to it.  :Wink:

----------


## recycling goddess

okay so how's everyone doing? it's been awfully quiet in this thread for a bit.

i'm still sitting on 200 pounds exactly LOL for some reason my body refuses to move below it. *grumbling*... but i'm losing size... inches in fact so that's good. 

i'm doing yoga twice a week and working out at the gym 5 times a week. still eating raw... just finished a juice feast/fast for 7 days. yesterday was my first day back on green smoothies and kale salad YUMMMMMMMMY. 

so how's everyone? judy... how's it going girlfriend?

----------


## Reptilian

> so how's everyone?


I've gained another pound.  I've noticed myself eating more fruit though.

Haven't been to the gym, but have been itching to go bike riding.  Of course it's the end of January and it's 13°F outside and I have two flat tires.  I wish spring was here....

I went to the gym last week one day and could barely move 10 minutes on the treadmill before my ankles started hurting.

I want to lose the weight so bad, but it just seems so overwhelming.

What is raw vegan?

----------


## recycling goddess

Give it a read:

http://www.timelessspirit.com/JAN08/walk.shtml

----------


## Reptilian

thanks for the link i'll check it out

----------


## recycling goddess

no problem! you may find some more info on the magazine forum... there's a link at the top of the magazine!

----------


## recycling goddess

okay... i'm being brave. here's a pic of me from this morning as i went off to do my work out...

----------


## AzureN1ght

*wolfwhistles* Work it, hon!  :Very Happy:  You look fantastic!

----------


## iceman25

> okay... i'm being brave. here's a pic of me from this morning as i went off to do my work out...


Looking good Leeshi!  :Strong:   :Good Job:  ...and you still got that same radiant smile!  :Sunny:

----------


## recycling goddess

ah thanks you two! :blushingLeeshie: did you both notice that i go IN instead of out at my waist? or rather... i HAVE a waist!!! LOL

ahhhh i'm loving my new improved body!

----------


## recycling goddess

Okay I've been asking everywhere for the answer to my question... "What is the difference between one pound of muscle and one pound of fat?" Everyone keeps telling me that even though I'm not releasing any more weight (according to the scale) that I'm still releasing size (according to my clothes and my measurements). 

This is true, I am getting smaller in size. 3" smaller in the chest, waist and hips since Dec. 23rd. But no one can tell me... *what IS the difference in a pound of muscle and a pound of fat*... well here it is folks... in picture form!!!

That chunk of fat is all bumpy and twice the size of that smooth piece of muscle. No wonder I'm going down in size... I'm exchanging pound for pound of fat into muscle! Oh I am lovin' this!!! Isn't it nice to have a visual representation of this! 

I'm feeling better today (family has been sick for a week and I wasn't feeling too good yesterday) so I should be able to get over to the fitness centre and do my work out, even a gentle one... and then my 90 minutes of yoga tonight. This picture gives me even more motivation to do it right!!!

----------


## wolfy-hound

I've gone a WEEK without eating fast food, or eating out.  I cooked healthy food for myself.
I eat fruit for breakfast, usually leftovers or a sandwich with more fruit for lunch, and dinner is a moderate entree, with veggies.
No sodas for about a week.  I do drink sweet tea, but mainly it's been juice.
So far, I'm at 225lbs.  I'll weigh in tomorrow to see.  
You guys are looking great! Quite an inspiration!

----------


## recycling goddess

is that healthy freshly made juice with a juicer or the "sugar" you buy in a prepacked container? juice is just as bad as soda when it comes to sugars. green juices are better for ya. 

good for you not eating fast foods... that's a HUGE accomplishment!!!

----------


## tigerlily

Now if only someone could do something about those evil girl scout cookies!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## recycling goddess

:ROFL:

----------


## recycling goddess

Well my daughter took a pic of me today... I'm using it as my avatar for now but I'll post it here as well. 

Hope you all don't mind... but this thread soooooo helps me focus on releasing weight. I'm enjoying sharing my journey with you all.  :Hug: 



and here's where I began...



You can read my whole story here:

http://www.timelessspirit.com/JAN08/walk.shtml

----------


## Mikkla

Awsome! Big congrants!!! Keep up the good work!

----------


## recycling goddess

thanks!!!

----------


## AzureN1ght

I've started watching the first season of Xena on Netflix's online video section and I got really inspired today. I've issued myself a Xena Challenge  :Wink:  I've got a LARP event coming up in 6.5 weeks and I'm going to get in fighting shape for it warrior-style. I have no idea why Xena is a huge inspiration for me right now, but she is. I remember being REALLY into Xena when I was younger--I used to pretend to be her  :Embarassed: 

Anyway, I've issued myself the following challenge (I'm tracking it in my blog, but thought I'd re-post my challenge here):

*- Hit the gym as hard as possible, as often as possible. Warriors need well-trained bodies.
- Eat like a warrior: to get your body strong and battle-ready.
- Need inspiration to hit the gym? Watch a Xena episode and then imitate the Mistress!
- Warriors like Xena are strong and smart. Spend the time you're not training your body, training your mind!*

I've got my diet under control, what I've been seriously lacking is exercise. So, I'm going to get into "training"  :Very Happy:  I've also disconnected the cable in my bedroom. I'm going to designate 2 movies a week and an episode of Xena each day for inspiration as my "entertainment"--the rest of the time, I need to focus on school! I've spent waaay too much time recently watching TV!

The challenge to myself starts tomorrow  :Very Happy:  It's go time!

----------


## recycling goddess

ahhhh i hope tomorrow comes... (as tomorrow never comes LOL)

congrats girl. i was just joking around above... it IS time and motivation is great. 

go Xena go!!!

----------


## stangs13

Muscle weights more than fat. That is why I am gain weight through a vigorous football work out. But at the same time I am sliming down. So don't hate yourself for gaining weight thats for sure! :Very Happy:

----------


## AzureN1ght

As long as my body comp is changing and my clothes are getting smaller, I don't care what the scale says!  :Very Happy:  I got my body comp. done back in January--so I know what my fat% and lean mass is. I'm going to re-check in March, then again in May to see how my body composition is changing.

Losing pounds is great, the scale going down is motivating, but if what you're losing is muscle mass...then you're doing yourself a disservice, y'know? It's why starvation diets don't ever work! 

Congrats on your football muscle  :Very Happy:  Send some muscle-building thoughts my way. It's next to impossible to build muscle in a caloric deficit, especially as a woman--but maybe it'll be muscle _maintaining_ mojo  :Wink:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

I'm posting this to restart my game plan A real bad pic. I lost almost 36 lbs, than got depressed and regained 16. So I can compare this one with the next time I get back down.
Just started working out again. What a pain doing the maint.

----------


## recycling goddess

can we have a party? can we can we can we? :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana: 

i did it!!!! I FINALLY CRACKED THE 200 MARK!!!

i weighed in today at 198! i'm so happy. i've been waiting to crack the 200 mark for 3 months... holding the same weight on the scale while still releasing size. it's been so frustrating... but today... finally, i'm down below 200! 

YIPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE i feel amazing. 

did yoga this morning and a nice slow cardio with a little weight training as well. still recovering from that horrid flu so i don't want to push myself too hard. 

just got back from a one hour walk in the sunshine! what a GREAT day!!!!!

I'M OFFICIALLY IN THE HUNDREDS NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THE ONE HUNDREDS INSTEAD OF THE TWO HUNDREDS!

i will never ever ever again be in the 200's. i kiss them goodbye forever!!!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

BIG CONGRATS!!

If I hit 198 I would be as low as it goes! I can't wait to get there!!

 Keep up the great work!! :Very Happy:   :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## recycling goddess

thanks so much!!!!

----------


## icygirl

Congratulations to Aleesha/Recycling Goddess - I'm blown away by your amazing willpower. Great job!!  :Good Job: 

How does everyone fit exercise into their lives, and how do you keep up with it? I'm 20 and my cardiovascular fitness is basically nonexistent... which worries me and I want to start exercising regularly. I'm afraid that I won't be able to stick with it, whatever "it" may be...

----------


## recycling goddess

you simply do it. get into the routine and then it's just natural... like feeding your snakes on the same day every week LOL

30 minutes of cardio is a great start... going for a brisk walk after dinner... works!

----------


## recycling goddess

so how is everyone else doing? judy? how's the weight release program going for ya?

----------


## AzureN1ght

Congrats, 'Leesha! That's awesome!  :Hug:  I haven't made as much progress as I was hoping. I've lost 5 pounds since January, but it's been pretty touch and go  :Wink:  I am getting more exercise than I was, which is nice. I've got a count down going to graduation...and I need to get to the gym more and be more consistent with my diet if I want to shape up some more by then  :Smile:  73 days to go!

----------


## recycling goddess

hey 5 pounds is 5 pounds girl!!!! CONGRATS!!!

----------


## MeMe

> How does everyone fit exercise into their lives, and how do you keep up with it?





> you simply do it. get into the routine and then it's just natural... like feeding your snakes on the same day every week LOL


Exactly. 

I use to HATE to workout and now it has become an addiction. I was working out at the gym for a while last year and then I broke a couple ribs and had to stop. 

My husband and I decided to do the p90x workout and it is amazing! It is about an hour everyday..you can take one day off at the end of the week or do the stretching...which I will do cause I love to stretch. 

If you _really_ want it, you will do whatever it takes to make it happen. We get up at 5:00 am every morning to workout so that we get it done and out of the way. It works for us cause we are completely lazy in the evenings and don't want to do jack.

 :Smile:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

I had lost about 36 lbs. than put about 16 back on. Took a pic last week and didn't like what I saw, so back at it. Got 6 back off. I get extremely depressed in the winter. I used to tan during the winter just to lift my spirits, never got around to it this year, I must have lights on in the house as strong as I can or the depression worsens. I gain weight every winter than take it off in he spring and summer. There is never enough light in the winter. :Sad:

----------


## recycling goddess

i have a friend who has a special light she turns on during the day at home... it helps a LOT with her winter depression. especially since we get so much rain, it's very grey here.

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> i have a friend who has a special light she turns on during the day at home... it helps a LOT with her winter depression. especially since we get so much rain, it's very grey here.


I've heard of the lights, but you pretty much have to stay put in one spot for a while to get any benefit from it.  Maybe over my computer desk? That would help for about 2 hrs a day!! :Very Happy: 

I know!!  A Zoo Med light!!!  Something has to work. If you can find out the maker of the light please!!

----------


## ravenspirit360

I wanna join in... I need to excersize really bad.. Its just hard to get started.. I want to loose 30 lbs  :Smile:

----------


## icygirl

> I've heard of the lights, but you pretty much have to stay put in one spot for a while to get any benefit from it.  Maybe over my computer desk? That would help for about 2 hrs a day!!
> 
> I know!!  A Zoo Med light!!!  Something has to work. If you can find out the maker of the light please!!


I found a website that sells sun lamps and such: http://www.lighttherapyproducts.com/

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> I found a website that sells sun lamps and such: http://www.lighttherapyproducts.com/


Thanks for the link!!

----------


## recycling goddess

ya sorry... i missed your post. glad you got a link though! and ya over your computer desk would work great... even over the bath tub!!! or your bed... you could lay there reading and be naked... getting even more benefit!

----------


## Louie1

Wow! Very inspirational thread. :Good Job:  Great job everybody!

----------


## recycling goddess

i am so freakin' proud of myself i have to share this. on january 10th i joined a fitness challenge at my local fitness centre. the challenge is to complete 36, 54 or 72 visits within 12 weeks. 

i completed the 36 visits already and today i'm completing 54 visits. (and that's with me being sick for 3 weeks and not being able to get to the gym during that time)... the fitness challenge ends in three days!

i'm so pleased. i've never stayed with a work out program like this. i'm doing it. i'm lifting weights, doing cardio and added in yoga three times a week as well. 

my 'scale' weight isn't going down - but my 'size' weight is reducing! my strength is increasing and my stamina is way higher now. 

and... the added bonus. so many people at the gym are now consuming green smoothies daily and adding more raw into their diets. 

on monday i'm starting a 30 day green smoothie feast. nothing but green smoothies for 30 days. lots of fibre, lots of health... i am so excited about beginning this!

oh and i am, of course, buying another 3 month fitness pass!!! i love my new routine. answering emails in the morning, drink a green smoothie, then off to the gym... back home to homeschool, work on the magazine or run errands. sometimes i even toss in a little housecleaning LOL

anyway, i know this is long-winded but i'm so excited... i can't get my fingers to sit still!!!

----------


## FireproofGorilla

Not a bad idea.  Cause those skinny people would like to compete as well.  You should judge by bodyfat percentage.  It's more accurate than weight or that damn BMI (Body Mass Index) which would say that a 300lb bodybuilder is morbidly obese.  I was on the ABs Diet for about a month and lost 20lbs.  All while eating 6 meals a day and about 1500-2000 calories a day.  I got injured at work and was on light duty for about a month and actually, to my surprise, only gained 10lbs of it back.  I need to get back into it, though.  I'd strongly recommend looking into that method.  My girlfriend was on a "diet" of 500-1000 calories a day and didn't listen to my warnings about her health (she's an RN and I'm a Medic).  Well, she finally started listening to me when the doctor said her white bloodcell count was low and she was about to go into kidney failure.

    You can get The Abs Diet book at any bookstore for about $6.  It's well worth it and has loads of information for a measly six bucks.

----------


## tigerlily

Congrats Aleesha!  What an achievement to be proud of.   :Yes: 

I'm going to have to try and check my body fat, since I STILL haven't lost any weight.  (even after working my butt off at the gym 1.5 hours five days a week - and that's alternating cardio, weights, and yoga/pilates)  

Could you should post your recipe for those green smoothies.  I would like to try working those into my diet as well.   :Smile:

----------


## recycling goddess

well the one I recommend for beginners is: (and this is my own personal favourite)

A nice big handful of baby organic spinach (greens are healthier for you BEFORE they flower)
about 2-3" of filtered water.
Blend.
Now add 3 organic bananas.
Blend.
Next add some frozen blueberries. 1 cup is a good amount. 
Blend.

Drink!!!

 :Very Happy: 
Super healthy, super yummy and a great way to start your day!

----------


## icygirl

> well the one I recommend for beginners is: (and this is my own personal favourite)
> 
> A nice big handful of baby organic spinach (greens are healthier for you BEFORE they flower)
> about 2-3" of filtered water.
> Blend.
> Now add 3 organic bananas.
> Blend.
> Next add some frozen blueberries. 1 cup is a good amount. 
> Blend.
> ...


That sounds delicious!
Would it still work if I used frozen spinach?

----------


## recycling goddess

nope. frozen spinach has been blanched... no longer LIVE food. no nutrients left for you to assimilate and would probably taste horrid. 

gotta be LIVE.

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> well the one I recommend for beginners is: (and this is my own personal favourite)
> 
> A nice big handful of baby organic spinach (greens are healthier for you BEFORE they flower)
> about 2-3" of filtered water.
> Blend.
> Now add 3 organic bananas.
> Blend.
> Next add some frozen blueberries. 1 cup is a good amount. 
> Blend.
> ...


SPINACH AND NANNERS!!   EEEWWWW! :Bleh:  :Puke: 
Sounds like Tut would like it though!

----------


## recycling goddess

you don't taste the spinach at all... hence the reason for adding the nanners... they cover the taste! LOL

----------


## tigerlily

Sounds good to me, and I'm hoping the kids will like it too.  I'll let you know how it goes over, once I get my tush to the store.

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> you don't taste the spinach at all... hence the reason for adding the nanners... they cover the taste! LOL


Why put it in if you can't taste it?? :Confused:  :Weirdface: 

I'll take my nanners plain thank you!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## recycling goddess

the reason you drink green smoothies is for the health benefits. greens should make up 40% minimum of your daily intake. they have so many important nutrients for our bodies to repair themselves. that's why people with cancer, ms, fibermyalga (sp?) etc start drinking these... to heal themselves. 

you add different greens to the smoothies and by adding the fruit you don't taste the sometimes strong flavour of the greens. although once you've been drinking them for awhile (like me) you get to like the flavour. 

it's all about health. it's all about nutrition. 

and... it's all about taste!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> the reason you drink green smoothies is for the health benefits. greens should make up 40% minimum of your daily intake. they have so many important nutrients for our bodies to repair themselves. that's why people with cancer, ms, fibermyalga (sp?) etc start drinking these... to heal themselves. 
> 
> you add different greens to the smoothies and by adding the fruit you don't taste the sometimes strong flavour of the greens. although once you've been drinking them for awhile (like me) you get to like the flavour. 
> 
> it's all about health. it's all about nutrition. 
> 
> and... it's all about taste!


Health is a big helping of fresh spinach!! Nanner for dessert!!
 I always eat spinach. Fresh with cuts of yellow squash, zuchinni, tomatoe, broccoli, whatever veggies I have. I never could get into liquid veggies. Got to have that crunch!!  I haven't ever been a smoothie person. I have them on occasion, but seems to be something lacking. Everyone tells me I should get into it for health reasons. It would take some serious getting used to. My size is finally going down again, but not my weight. I don't care if I weigh 300 as long as I feel good and wear my size 32-33 jeans!!
My ideal weight I guess is about 200 lbs. since I have a lot of muscle. That means I need to lose about 30 more lbs. I back slid a little but caught it and started working out again.

----------


## recycling goddess

i hear ya... i love the crunch as well. but unfortunately you have to chew your greens for a good loooong time to get them broken down on a cellular level so your body can get the nutrients out of them. 

and...

just a thought...

you do realize if you have some in a smoothie, you can always have some in a salad on the side!  :Razz: 

if you want to learn more... order "green for life" http://www.rawfamily.com/

----------


## icygirl

Shame about the frozen veggies... Fresh ones are sooo expensive  :Sad:  I think I might try to steal some from the dining commons, as I do have a limited meal plan  :Wink: . I'm in college without a ton of money, but I try to eat as healthy as I can. I hate how money is such a big factor in eating right! Thank god I don't smoke, cigarettes cost a fortune in more ways than one!!

My personal goal from now on is to greatly limit sugar consumption. I hate to admit this but sugar is a comfort food for me, and I eat lots of candy especially when I'm stressed out. I'm going to try and go as long as I can from today on without eating candy. I'll try to come back here in a bit and update on how it goes (well this is the big thread about food and exercise, isn't it?  :Smile: )

----------


## recycling goddess

it is sad that healthy food costs... but then so does a bad of chips LOL

i wish you the best in fighting your sugar addiction!

----------


## sssnake

I've been taking cardio kickboxing since the middle of January 2 days a week at my wifes school and I think I have lost around 8 or 9 pounds so far.  It's coming off slow but at least its finally coming off lol.

Wish me luck, my goal is 30 to 35 pounds

Kyle

----------


## littleindiangirl

> you don't taste the spinach at all... hence the reason for adding the nanners... they cover the taste! LOL


I can attest to that!! I've been drinking the smoothies since saturday, and they are sweet and keep you full all day. Aleesha and her friends are a huge inspiration to me, since I too was skeptical and have wanted to stop now every single day.

But every morning, I get up, and make my smoothies for the day in less than an hour. All my food for the day in one hour!? Fresh, delicious, and most of all filling!  :Very Happy: 

My favorite smoothies so far are:

1 cup of water
bunch of spinach leaves 
Blend till nice smooth and almost liquid

add:
about 2 cups of fresh pinapple (more if you like it sweet)
1 banana
hand full of strawberries (and for the seeds to chew on)
flax seeds
bee pollen
and some ice

Blend together and I have 8 cups of smoothie for the day! (2 quarts) 

Then I make my breakfast smoothie, which is usually very green heavy

1 bunch of kale and spinach
1 cup of water
Blend well

2 bananas
some pinappple
cucumber
ice

blend again

That's me breakfast!

I have a bunch of frozen fruits now too, pineappple, berries, blue and raspberry, fresh strawberries
mangos
kiwi
fresh whole pineapple
bunches of and bunches of bananas
oranges
limes
passion fruit
apples
cucumbers (Yuuuummy)



and for greens I like kale, and romaine and looove spinach

So good!

----------


## munding

hi guys. i want to join this thread. im currently in offseason mode right now, and will be going through my pre-contest prep mode. 
i am currently 205 lbs now. with 14% bodyfat. i am aiming for around 8-9%. while still holding on to as much muscle as possible.

i currently eat about 4 lbs of meat a day. which is 3 lbs of chicken and 1 lb. of beef. and about 4 scoops of protein powder which totals about 400+grams of protein a day.. and consume around 300-450 grams of carbs.my fat intake, whatever.lol.

im starting my diet soon. dropping the carbs to around 100 on low days and 300 on high days. high days are once a week just to load up the glycogen stores.

supplements that i use are:

N.O. xplode
glutamine
creatine ethyl esther
dymatize whey
testosterone 
anti estrogen nolvadx
lipo-6/hydroxycut hardcore

i hope to achieve this in 9-12 weeks, after that i am hoping to rebound on that and maybe up my weight by dec. at around 225-230 lbs. my long term goal would be to look like jay cutler.lol.

hope we all achieve our goals this year. good luck guys. thank you for letting me share.

----------


## recycling goddess

Connie... you are grinding those flax seeds first right?  :Very Happy:  You body doesn't break down those little shells... so you have to do it first.  :Wink: 

Yup, Connie and I are on day 4 of drinking green smoothies only. It's a great healing opportunity for our bodies... and a nice weight release opportunity as well.  :Very Happy:  

I'm still working out, loving life and smiling... a lot! Yaaaaaaaaa HEALTH!!! Looking back on where I was a year ago... my liver in severe distress, no energy, sick all the time... gaining weight more and more every week... and now it's the opposite. Thank goodness... *yes I'm blissed out folks*

----------


## littleindiangirl

> Connie... you are grinding those flax seeds first right?  You body doesn't break down those little shells... so you have to do it first. 
> 
> Yup, Connie and I are on day 4 of drinking green smoothies only. It's a great healing opportunity for our bodies... and a nice weight release opportunity as well.  
> 
> I'm still working out, loving life and smiling... a lot! Yaaaaaaaaa HEALTH!!! Looking back on where I was a year ago... my liver in severe distress, no energy, sick all the time... gaining weight more and more every week... and now it's the opposite. Thank goodness... *yes I'm blissed out folks*


LOL, yea, I guess I threw those two in at the end of the list because I forgot about em in the first place, so when I edited it they got stuck at the bottom. They get ground up pretty good.  :Wink:

----------


## icygirl

> Connie... you are grinding those flax seeds first right?  You body doesn't break down those little shells... so you have to do it first. 
> 
> Yup, Connie and I are on day 4 of drinking green smoothies only. It's a great healing opportunity for our bodies... and a nice weight release opportunity as well.  
> 
> I'm still working out, loving life and smiling... a lot! Yaaaaaaaaa HEALTH!!! Looking back on where I was a year ago... my liver in severe distress, no energy, sick all the time... gaining weight more and more every week... and now it's the opposite. Thank goodness... *yes I'm blissed out folks*


Have you ever thought about being a nutritionist or health educator? I think you would be awesome at it.

----------


## recycling goddess

heehee... na, i just love to share my info... hence my passion with my magazine! 

although, to be honest... i'm going to be teaching about raw foods in my little town in sept!

*thanks so much for the huge compliment!*

----------


## Inknsteel

Ok, I've skipped over this thread since I joined the board, but now I'm gonna jump on the bandwagon too... First, Aleesha, seeing your before and after pics and reading your posts here are VERY inspiring... Good on you for keeping with it, and keep it up!!!

So, here's my backstory... My weight has been like a yo-yo since I graduated high school. I weighed about 175 or 180 when I graduated, and I think that was too skinny for my build. I am 5' 10", and have a VERY large bone structure. Since graduating 12 years ago, I've bounced from a low weight of 180 and a high weight of 315 or more (I stopped getting on the scale when I saw 300, but didn't stop eating the double quarter pounders).

About 2 years ago, I went to my 10 year reunion at around 225-230 lbs. Almost nobody recognized me, but that's where I reunited with my now girlfriend. Over the last 2 years though, I have been too happy and comfortable and have let my weight slide again... We decided about a month ago that it was time to do something about it, so we joined a gym. I went for the first time last night, weighing in at 266. I've set my goal at 200, not giving myself a deadline to lose the weight. I'm going to try to make it to the gym 3-5 times a week. Now that the weather is getting nice, the nights we have my girlfriend's daughter, we'll go for a walk or go to the park... On top of that, after running on the treadmill last night, I've decided that as soon as I finish the last pack of cigarettes I bought, I'm done with those too... Wish me luck guys. Here's to an amazing adventure I'm about to start...

Sorry for the long post everyone, but I'm feeling highly motivated after reading this whole thread...  :Wink:

----------


## Thor26

im joining a gym to as soon as summer starts for now im just trying to eat better. I am 6'2" and 320 i want to weigh 250. wish me luck you guys

----------


## recycling goddess

Thor, Inksteel... I wish you both the motivation to keep on keepin' on! That's what does it for me... motivation and routine. I go every day (after all, kids don't have a day on from playin!) - I don't do weights daily... only 3 times a week max... but using weights and the cardio machines really works!

I'm happily down to 190 today... that's 75 pounds released in total so far. On day 11 of my "Green Smoothie Feast for 30 days" - hopefully the weight release will continue  :Smile:

----------


## Thor26

> Thor, Inksteel... I wish you both the motivation to keep on keepin' on! That's what does it for me... motivation and routine. I go every day (after all, kids don't have a day on from playin!) - I don't do weights daily... only 3 times a week max... but using weights and the cardio machines really works!
> 
> I'm happily down to 190 today... that's 75 pounds released in total so far. On day 11 of my "Green Smoothie Feast for 30 days" - hopefully the weight release will continue


Thanks =]

----------


## recycling goddess

you are welcome  :Hug:  

down to 188 today... day 13 of my green smoothie feast.

----------


## Thor26

what's in your green smoothie

----------


## LIZARDLADY

I'm in! *raises her hand*  

I have PCOS (polycystic ovarian syndrome).  You can go to WebMd for the deails but basically my hormones are out of wack becasue of these sacs filled with water around my ovaries. Its hard for me to lose weight.  What takes a normal person 6 months can take me a year!

I'm 5'6 and 220 lbs.  I was at 240 but I still have more to go!  My goal is to be 130-140.  I can't wait to fit back into my clothes again.

*sigh*  I joined a gym and need tips for exercise.

----------


## Thor26

> I'm in! *raises her hand*  
> 
> I have PCOS (polycystic ovarian syndrome).  You can go to WebMd for the deails but basically my hormones are out of wack becasue of these sacs filled with water around my ovaries. Its hard for me to lose weight.  What takes a normal person 6 months can take me a year!
> 
> I'm 5'6 and 220 lbs.  I was at 240 but I still have more to go!  My goal is to be 130-140.  I can't wait to fit back into my clothes again.
> 
> *sigh*  I joined a gym and need tips for exercise.


lol i know how to exercise im just to darn lazy :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Swingline0.0.1

> I'm in! *raises her hand*  
> 
> *sigh*  I joined a gym and need tips for exercise.


Hi there!  

Here's a plan I've never seen fail- do 20-30 minutes of _actual cardio_... meaning that your heartrate is way up- check out High Intensity Interval Training (30 seconds of normal jogging, 30 seconds of running flat-out) or do a plateau-style workout (where you do 1 min of normal jogging, then ratchet your speed up each minute for about 6 minutes, then drop back down to normal jogging).  I'm not sure if that makes sense, but on the plateau you start with 5 mins of normal jogging, then go up each minute until you're running flat-out, then drop back down.  I see people in the gym every single day doing the same crap and getting no results.  I am naturally a bit lazy, so I want to do 20 minutes of maximum effect as opposed to hours of mediocre effect.

Check into circuit training, where you do 3 sets of 10 on various machines each day (usually 4 days per week, keeping your body parts separate).  I firmly believe that the best way to reduce overall body fat is to lift heavier, using a 'pyramid.'  Most women initially don't like this approach because they think it will make them bulky.  The fact is that most of us could use some core muscle building.  It also takes about a year of consistent HEAVY lifting to build 8-10 pounds of muscle mass.  I've never known a woman to 'bulk up' too much using a pyramid-style workout plan.

Hope this helps, and just remember that you are the one that controls how you look!

----------


## AndrewGeibel

I honestly think that swimming is the best way to lose weight. I lost 15 pounds that I didn't want to lose because of swimming. Put in 4 to 5 miles in the pool a day and no way you can keep weight on.

----------


## recycling goddess

> what's in your green smoothie





> well the one I recommend for beginners is: (and this is my own personal favourite)
> 
> A nice big handful of baby organic spinach (greens are healthier for you BEFORE they flower)
> about 2-3" of filtered water.
> Blend.
> Now add 3 organic bananas.
> Blend.
> Next add some frozen blueberries. 1 cup is a good amount. 
> Blend.
> ...





> I honestly think that swimming is the best way to lose weight. I lost 15 pounds that I didn't want to lose because of swimming. Put in 4 to 5 miles in the pool a day and no way you can keep weight on.


I totally agree with you Andrew but I'm allergic to chlorine! yuck

I took my measurements today... released 5.5" and 11 pounds since starting my water fast (i'm on day three) and green-smoothe feast 15 days ago! (all we consume is green smoothies of different greens each day) I plan on continuing with my water fast for up to 10 days and then going back to green smoothies to complete our 30 day feast. IF I continued to release my weight at the same rate... I'll be down to a wonderful 174 pounds (current weight 185) - but honestly I'm doing this for the health benefits the weight release is simply icing on the cake!!!  :Dancin' Banana: 

I am not at all concerned about gaining any of it back, since I eat only raw foods anyway... there's nothing in my diet to cause weight gain! Yipppeeee I can feel how happy my organs and blood are!

BTW, I don't know if I shared this with you all. Last year at this time my liver was in bad shape. My doctor told me that it was in the condition of someone who drank heavily for 50 years!!! I just got my test results back and now my liver is working ABOVE optimum!!! Yup you read that right! He considers me no longer a diabetic, my cholesterol which was really high is now perfect  :Wink:  He is so proud of me... he couldn't sit down he was so excited sharing my results with me! He told me to keep eating raw and exercising (I work out daily at the gym... and do weight max 3 times a week, with 2-3 yoga classes a week as well)... it's working folks!!!

So as of today... I've released 80 pounds since August 2007!!!

***If any of you want to join the green smoothie feast... please visit the forum attached to my magazine (link below "The Whole Being" it's in the fasting section) where you can get your questions answered by people with great knowledge!

----------


## recycling goddess

Thought I would share this with you all. This is my raw lifestyle coach... Melissa. she's so great, supportive and full of knowledge. She's helped me a LOT. 

She also has two great recipe books. one is for green smoothies and the other is for raw baby food. so... if any of you are interested in changing your life... she's amazing!

http://loverawlife.com/store.htm

Here's the interview I did with her... as you can see... she's released a LOT of weight herself and cured cancer using raw foods. 

http://www.timelessspirit.com/MAR08/interview.shtml

So there... my little info-mercial is over LOL

----------


## recycling goddess

christie asked me to post a pic so... here's my most recent one although i've released about 10 pounds since it was taken  :Razz:  

http://aleeshasrawlife.blogspot.com/...st-day-12.html

----------


## Papa Burgundy

So, I have 2 main goals fo summer.

1) Build a snake rack, leading my to acquire new BPs.

2) Get back into the gym and bust my butt. 

I am 6ft, 170 lbs. I want to lose about 10 lbs of fat, but gain about 15 pounds of muscle in the process. 

I am looking forward to both challenges.

----------


## missi182

I am constantly battling late night snacking issues. When I was young, I would ALWAYS eat a "snack" before bed and now I can't stop. I will go to bed and tell myself "you had a good full dinner earlier, there is no reason you need to eat again at 11pm, just go to bed" and I will literally stay wide awake until I eat something. 

I believe the combination of this and my metabolism slowing is making me pack on the pounds and I need to nix this habit before it gets out of control. If anyone has experienced something similar, I would love to hear what you do to help control the snacking, or general tips from anyone really. 

Thanx all for listening, and thanx Kim for making this thread.

----------


## recycling goddess

drink lots of water... it'll make you 'think' you are full. 

other than that... do some affirmations, "i do not need food at night"  or "an empty tummy is a healthy sleep"

----------


## missi182

> drink lots of water... it'll make you 'think' you are full. 
> 
> other than that... do some affirmations, "i do not need food at night"  or "an empty tummy is a healthy sleep"


Thanx for the tips Aleesha! I've been doing good for a few nights now, and I even went for a run today! 2.5 km!! I used to run a lot but I need to work my way up to a reasonable distance.

----------


## recycling goddess

ah good for you!!!

----------


## missi182

Aleesha, I read your story and your blog, and I must say, you look AMAZING!

 I am currently living at home with my mother for several reasons (mostly money - college, grrr) and what goes in our fridge is not up to me, nor can i afford to purchase my own groceries which I would would LOVE to do (laid off from work *sigh*).

 For the past few months, Ive actually been heading over to my boyfriends parents house, and eating with his mom because she adores when I cook for her. They always have TONNES of fresh fruits and veggies, lean chicken, fresh yogurt (I LOVE frozen strawberries and plain yogurt, I want to make my own yogurt eventually) but my house is all pizza pockets and frozen dinners (my fat spoke up there).  

I have taken the first step, doing what I can to minimize the awful things I usually eat, but as soon as I am in my own dwelling (September!!!) I will be CERTAIN to keep anything of the fried or pre-cooked nature OUT of my kitchen (oh what a dream). I love your Raw lifestyle, and I really would like to incorporate it into my life. After all, I LOVE smoothies!!

Thank-you for sharing your story, you give me so much hope.

*What a great 900th post :Smile: *

----------


## recycling goddess

if you ever want any really great easy to make raw recipes... i have a handful for ya!

and remember... a bag of apples costs little, as does a bunch of bananas.  :Smile:

----------


## Inknsteel

UPDATE: 1 month and 8 lbs gone... I kinda slacked this month, going to the gym on average 2-3 times per week. So, trying to keep myself a little more motivated to keep up with my workout routine, hopefully next month I will be able to post a better number... Here's to 258 and shrinking!  :Headbang:

----------


## recycling goddess

YIPPPPPPEEEEEE congrats!!!!!  :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## recycling goddess

*sneaks into the room... lays down a note saying "I weight 179 pounds today!" and quietly walks back out of the room*

----------


## dr del

**reads note, looks down at belly, weeps gently, leaves room**

----------


## tigerlily

Congrats Aleesha!  I'm so very proud of you.   :Hug:

----------


## missi182

Thats awesome Aleesha!!! You are kicking my butt!

----------


## recycling goddess

> **reads note, looks down at belly, weeps gently, leaves room**


Hey doctor... wanna play nurse? I'll fix ya up!  :Giggle: 




> Congrats Aleesha!  I'm so very proud of you.


That means sooo much coming from you Christie. You are such a huge support person to me!!!  :Hug: 




> Thats awesome Aleesha!!! You are kicking my butt!


Ah it's not a competition... but I'm here rootin' ya on!!!

----------


## Pieluvspooh

> My point of view ...
> 
> Kim, you got curves, and I think 140 would be a little too skinny. Stick with the 150. I think it's sorta unfair the BMI test wise. Reason why is since some women have more curves then others and some girls no matter what will always have curves. Don't try to go overboard.


Totally true, I wanna lose about 25lbs so I can look decent in a bikini by August but in saying that I have the world's biggest hips and I know I'm never gonna be the jeans size because of that and my ass is always gonna look huge in a bikini!!
If I lost the weight though I would be healthier, have just given up smoking too, so totally on a health kick! I say go for it... just don't get obsessed and if you start to look/feel ill stop even if ur not your target weight! 

Good Luck

----------


## recycling goddess

Okay who wants to see a pic of me? Today is Day 40 of my juice feast. I am feeling amazing... and ... well... the pic speaks for itself!



I love this top... but my pants are a little loose. They were snug at the beginning of this feast!!!

----------


## recycling goddess

The funny lump on my belly is the tie on my yoga pants LOL

----------


## littleindiangirl

I just saw this on the other forum and you still look amazing darling!  :Wuv:

----------


## recycling goddess

:Giggle:  thanks!!!

----------


## darkangel

WOW!  :Surprised:  Congrats! That pic is amazing!

----------


## tigerlily

Congrats Aleesha.  Although I don't know how you are able to do all those fasts.  You crazy, but looking great!

On a side note, I haven't lost that last bit of weight but I have gone down in size and am the smallest I've been in 9 years!  I had to go get a bunch of new clothes because most of what I have too big on me!  I LOVE IT!!!  (at this point I'm quite happy with my body even if I am not able to lose that last 10 pounds)

----------


## Broseph

looking good aleesha. congrats on your progress.... :Good Job:

----------


## recycling goddess

> WOW!  Congrats! That pic is amazing!


thanks Amy!  :Cool: 




> Congrats Aleesha.  Although I don't know how you are able to do all those fasts.  You crazy, but looking great!
> 
> On a side note, I haven't lost that last bit of weight but I have gone down in size and am the smallest I've been in 9 years!  I had to go get a bunch of new clothes because most of what I have too big on me!  I LOVE IT!!!  (at this point I'm quite happy with my body even if I am not able to lose that last 10 pounds)


I do the fast one day at a time. It's really quite easy when you do it that way. I also make the commitment to myself to NOT end my feast/fast on a bad/hard day. So on good days, I don't want to quit early LOL 

I told you girl... that 10 pounds is called MUSCLE!!! congrats to you... so now do you look 13?  :Dancin' Banana: 




> looking good aleesha. congrats on your progress....


ah, thanks!  :Embarassed:

----------


## recycling goddess

just a quickie update: I'm done juice feasting/fasting... breaking my feast and going back to raw foods.  :Wink:  45 days of juice feasting... what a trip!

http://aleeshasrawlife.blogspot.com/

----------


## darkangel

I bet you're relieved to have some solid food again!

----------


## recycling goddess

actually i'm sitting here eating my soaked prunes... and relieved isn't really the word i'd use for this experience LOL

but a nice kale salad in a week... now THAT has me excited! LOL

----------


## recycling goddess

so here's my numbers:

Total changes for this 45 day Juice Feast:

Body Fat % ... -5.9
Total Body Water % ... +2.4
Muscle Mass % ... +1.4
BMI ... -3.5
BMR (Kcal) ... -86
Weight ... -20.0 pounds

And measurements:

Released 1" from chest and thighs
Released 2" from hips
Released 4" from waist

you can see the changes as they progressed here

----------


## Inknsteel

Wow! Congratz again Aleesha. If you keep going at this rate, you're gonna be super skinny in the next 6 months! Just don't lose TOO much, or you'll start lookin like those malnourished supermodels...  :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

It's been a month since my last update, and unfortunately, I don't have a new weight to post. I haven't been to the gym for 3 weeks now.  :Sad:  It started when I got pulled over and found that my driver's license was suspended, so I couldn't drive the 10+ miles to get there. Then, coming home from my court date (on bicycle because my DL is suspended in KS and I'm in Jersey, difficult to get it reinstated) I had a bike accident and hurt my shoulder pretty badly (don't have insurance to go to the dr, so I don't know what I did, just that it hurts and pops when I move it). So, now I've been trying to watch what I eat to at least maintain the weight I've lost so far. I was down another 3 or 4 lbs when this happened, and I feel like I have actually lost a couple more just by eating healthy foods and not as much of it as I used to. So, unofficially, I'm gonna say I'm down 13 lbs total so far. I'll post actual numbers next time I'm able to go to the gym. I think I'm going to try this weekend, if it doesn't hurt my shoulder too much.

----------


## Vomitore

I'm back on my diet. Been on a diet for 10 days and have last 3.5 pounds. I start gaining when I started dating back in August haha. I was at 224 and went to 184 ... I was at 205 and now I'm at 201.5

----------


## recycling goddess

i'm not looking to release much more weight... i'm very happy with how i look.  :Smile:  it's all about health... staying in shape is my priority

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Hey I lost 20 in about 2 months from weight watchers!!! It's easy and you can eat real food!  :Smile:  I even eat ICE CREAM!!! mmmmm. My boyfriend has lost 30lbs!

----------


## recycling goddess

Congratulations!!! You must feel amazzzing!!!

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Congratulations!!! You must feel amazzzing!!!


Thank you!! I can tell you feel amazing too! After my boyfriend and I started datting and getting to know eachother I just started packing on the pounds! I still have another 30 to lose if I want to get back to what I started at. I would be more than happy to lose 15 more, but I'm so happy to fit back into my jeans!

----------


## recycling goddess

i hear ya. i'm happy at the weight i'm at... but i know my body will probably release more weight on the fast i'm doing, which is cool. i'm not doing the fast to release weight though... i'm doing it for spiritual reasons.

i wish you all the best in 'releasing' your weight. don't lose it, you may find it again!

----------


## recycling goddess

Just thought you may want to see something amazing. Remember the wedding of my daughter in the fall? Well I wore the same dress (with alterations) today and wow... what a difference. 

It's on my blog here.

I want to thank this thread for "being"... it's been such a great place for me to come and share my experience. Having support during weight release is essential for me... so thank you all for supporting me! (((hugs)))

----------


## recycling goddess

145 pounds down... one year raw... how time flies when you are having fun!!!

Pics here

----------


## Gurgie

if I could chime in even though the thread is from August, I have lost about 56 pounds since the end of June this year.   as I am way overweight, I still have about 100 pounds to go, but I'm doing good, not depressed all the time, and getting my diabetes under control.   congrats to ALL of you who have lost weight.   its not an easy thing to do.

----------


## recycling goddess

congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you are doing GREAT!!!!

----------


## phrack3r

sorry my doctor told me to gain weight (yes he seriously did) im in the 15 percential range for weight compared to other ppl my age and sex so out of 100 ppl my age only 14 of them would be lighter than me or thats how it should be lol. but the best of luck to everyone who is going to loose weight and have fun.

----------


## Reptilian

With the New Year already starting, can we start a Weightloss Challenge 2009?  I know I am a few days late in the month to start at the first of the new year, but better a little late than never.

BTW, it's been awhile since I've spoken to you guys.  Not much going on my end of the world.  Just working and spending money.  LOL you know how that goes.

So what do you guys think? WLC-2009?

----------


## recycling goddess

i'm in!!! always happy to release a little more weight. i figure 30 more pounds should do it.  :Wink:

----------


## BOBO--73

:I too would disagree with the bmi charts they say that at 5'9" I should weigh about 160-1701 O.k. whatever. Even when i was in the marines running 10 miles a day, the lowest i ever got was 182 with 2.9 percent bodyfat! Even today many moons later, i can still bench more than my weight and I think that's pretty good for 35 yrs old. i go to the gym 3 days a week and try to walk on occasion. I will say if you feel healthy and live healthy, you WILL be fine.(insert cat call whistle) :Good Job:

----------


## mainbutter

holy cow, 5'9'' and 182 at 2.9% body fat?????? I'm certainly impressed.

BMI charts don't work for people who are putting on muscle weight.

----------


## recycling goddess

well i'm 5'4" and 151 pounds and my bmi is 26.2. a BMI of 18.5 to 24.9 is considered a "normal" weight. and honestly... i don't look bad at all. i think it's rediculous to be honest. 

but, i am happy to release more so it's not an issue... but ya... BMI is rediculous.

----------


## BOBO--73

You need to remember though. I WAS in the Marine Corps back in the early  nineties. At Base we ran about 10 miles a day, and on some heavy days, we ran more. I stayed hungry all the time. When I got out, I did'nt run nearly as much and it did'nt take long for the weight to catch me  :Rolleyes2:  I would need to lose around 50 pounds to reach 182 again. But, i still feel healthy and still workout. However, according to the bmi charts, I'm considered morbidly obese!! they are crap!! I don't go by any charts, b/c I see " healthy "
people all the time at the gym who i think are very weak by what they are moving.

----------


## Jamik

I am in!  I need to lose about 15 pounds and I NEED motivation and somebody to hold me accountable. I am 5' 6" amd right now I'm 145.  :Sad:   I am a runner, but I have been injured so I 'm just getting back to it.  1st workout is tonight.  Good luck to all of us!

----------


## wolfy-hound

I'm at 228 lbs now.  I can't rem what my last posted weight was.  I started eating a lot of steamed veggies and rice, and drinking sweet iced tea instead of sodas.  I want to start walking more, but it's hard to have time.
I've cut most of the candy out, although I don't NOT eat candy, I just don't buy much at a time.   I try to not eat out, especially not fast foods.  And in the morning, I drink two glasses of something(tea, juice, coolaid) instead of eating anything right away.

----------


## BOBO--73

I have found this to work pretty good. Trick your body !! try to be hungry for at least an hour before you eat. and the ONLY eat until you are not hungry anymore. If you eat slow enough this will take about twenty mins. Take a drink between bites and drink WATER with your meals. sodas and juices tend to be more gas producing during a meal when mixed with food. drink them between meals as a treat. lighten up on fried foods, but do not go off them. you body needs some fat intake or it will stop burning calories as fast. Once a week or so, eat the burger, but NEVER the fries!! You should eat 5-6 small meals a day. If you must snack before bed, make it a fiber related snack. That way your body will have a present waiting for you in the morning, and you will get off to a great start.If you starve you body of one particular thing, protien, fat,carbs, it will revolt on you when you start to take it back in. don't count calories or grams. it's in my opinion, that it's how much and how you eat and not as much as what you eat to a degree. The staying hungry for an hour thing is b/c when you first feel hunger, if you drink a glass of water, it will almost always go away for close to an hour whils the water settles whatever food is left in your stomach. Try it if you want and let me know what works for you . It worked for me real good .29 pounds in 60 days
It goes slow for the first week or so, but then the pounds seem to melt off quik. But REMEMBER it's a lifestyle change not a diet! Good Luck :Good Job:

----------


## recycling goddess

Your body absolutely 100% does NOT need unhealthy fat to burn fat. Try adding some hemp oil, flax oil or even extra virgin olive once a day - 1tsp. It's all your body needs. You can also add avocados are these are very healthy fats. 

Add way more raw fruits and veggies to you daily regime. Try to stay away from nuts although raw nuts are much better so if you need to have some... add raw nuts. 

Give up white sugar and white flour and you'll be amazed at how much better you feel and how much weight you'll release  :Smile:

----------


## BOBO--73

I was'nt implieing that you needed fat to burn fat, but your body has it's own fat stores, and if you try to depleat it, then, your body will start to rebuld it anyway it can, and slowing down the bodie's metabolic rate is one way it will do it. Thus burning less calories. all of this is in my opinion only. based soley on what has worked for me. everybody is different. I myself have had good luck with the fast food thing. My wife is a corperate supervisor for Mcdonalds so it has been a very hard lifestyle change, but it's been worth it. find what works and go with it.

----------


## BOBO--73

Just a note, avacados do rock .they're great in salads too.

----------


## aahmn

Good luck everyone! It sounds like some of you are well on your way and that's quite an accomplishment. 

I am still working on my weight, but got back on a pretty strict exercise regimen over the past few weeks. For me it's maybe not my weight as much as getting fit and healthier. This time, when something threw me off (a cold, wiping out on the ice) I got right back to it as soon as I was able. I've found that I recover quicker if I work out the following day, instead of waiting for the soreness to go away. Maybe I'm just not pushing hard enough? It's hard though because I have a bad back and work two jobs. 

I did lose quite a bit (25% of my body weight) a few years ago and have kept it off with a much healthier diet. I eat whole grains instead of processed stuff as much as possible (lots of brown rice and whole grain pasta), lots of veggies, and drink mostly water, unsweetened tea, and milk. I use healthier fats when preparing foods and avoid hydrogenated oils. I try to also avoid fried foods and don't eat much meat. We had WAY WAY too many treats brought to work over the holidays though...  :Razz:   I do have to eat my dark chocolate once in a while. I think it's not a bad thing to enjoy your favorites in moderation. If you can find healthier versions, even better!

----------


## recycling goddess

ah but your body does need fat to burn fat. that's something some people don't realize. cutting out all fats is not a good thing. but using healthy fats is the way to go.  :Smile:  

i wish all of us... GREAT RELEASE  :Smile:

----------

_broadude_ (01-11-2009)

----------


## littleindiangirl

Slowly yet surely Chris and I have been getting off our butts and being active. However, it seems the holidays couldnt come at a worse time. (For me anyways) and I feel like I'm stuck in a tar pit trying to get motivated again. 

So here's to 2009! The beginning of our health.  :Smile:

----------


## recycling goddess

start off by adding in more water. i have found that the more water i drink, the more weight i release. i make sure to drink whenever i pee. that's pure filtered water folks, not koolaid added! try to drink one litre of water every time you pee and see what happens!

----------

_littleindiangirl_ (01-11-2009)

----------


## DragonBalls

> start off by adding in more water. i have found that the more water i drink, the more weight i release. i make sure to drink whenever i pee. that's pure filtered water folks, not koolaid added! try to drink one litre of water every time you pee and see what happens!


I find when I drink lots of water I seem to pee out more than I've taken in!!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Sounds like a lot of people have had success over the run of this thread. I've lost 45 lbs but it has taken me a year! :Sad:  But it's still going the right way!

----------


## TheOtherLeadingBrand

I've lost nine pounds in two weeks on nutrisystem, and that with adding an extra 300-500 calories per day (I am breast feeding). 15 pounds to go!  :Smile:

----------


## recycling goddess

> Sounds like a lot of people have had success over the run of this thread. I've lost 45 lbs but it has taken me a year! But it's still going the right way!


hey girlfriend, it took time to put the weight on... so taking time to get it off is  a very healthy thing to do. i am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo blissed out for ya!!!

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

Wow.. Well, i kept my "baby fat" until my son turned 4.. Yes i was lazy about trying to lose it. So i finally started taking some whole foods based vitamins and a couple different herbs.. Turmeric was the biggest one and a good probiotic. Plus organic apple cider vinegar..

Yeah i totally cheated because these things combined with not eating late at night caused me to lose about 30 lbs in 3 months.. Then i stopped doing all these things and for some reason im still losing weight but very slowly. Im now at my goal weight which is only 10lbs heavier than before i got pregnant.

The continued weight loss is a mystery to me now. Either i was able to raise my metabolism enough to keep the weight coming off slowly, or its a possibility it has something to do with the medication they put me on for fibro. I guess it can have the possible side affect of weight loss but my dosage is so low that it doesnt even fall into the catagory of low dose fibro treatment for this particular med.. SO who knows..

All i know for sure is, the natural vitamins, herbs, probiotics and organic ACV really did do wonders. Its just very hard to stick to that type of regimine if you are not already use to taking multiple vitamins everyday.

----------


## recycling goddess

congrats! it's sooooooo nice to release weight!

----------


## Vypyrz

Easter weekend I weighed 280. This past Friday I wieghed in at 237 (yay). 220 is my target weight. I'm 6'-3". I did notice I'm getting a 4 pack...  :ROFL: 
I doubt I will get the other 2 before my birthday this month but that would be cool...  :Good Job:

----------


## recycling goddess

that is EXCELLENT!!! congrats on the weight release. 

(you wanna release it, not lose it cause we often find what we lose)  :Smile:

----------


## recycling goddess

So... let's have a little check in. How is everyone doing? 

I'm currently working on releasing a little more weight. Still eating raw - currently fasting. What I find interesting is it's like my body knows when I hit a ten-pound mark. Do you think I can get it to cross over into the next set of ten pounds? No way. 150 is my body's DO NOT CROSS zone. LOL 

So how are YOU doing?

----------


## rawr_moose

okay I see this forum/thread-thingy has kinda died down, but i feel like shareing!!!! Im trying to loose like 40/45 pounds. Im 164 currently and 5'6" and my goal weight would be 125/120ish. So yeahh Im working on it lol.

----------


## Imabur.

I like my fat, lol
it gives my girlfriends something to cuddle with  :Razz:

----------


## joshn6805

I weighed 230 in july of this year, as of currently I weigh 185 and stand 6 foot 1 inches. I feel great and plan on loosing about 15 more pounds.

----------


## ballpythonluvr

I am currently trying to lose some weight and have changed my eating habits.  I have also begun an exercise program and I hope to get myself into decent shape so that I can be very healthy and fit.

----------


## abuja

I second the wait GAIN challenge. I'm 5'8" and 100 lbs. I'm a freshman in high school, so I guess I'm still growing, despite my exercising and eating roughly 1500-2000 calories a day. 

Good luck with your weight loss challenge!

----------


## withonor

There are some really unhealthy methods of weight loss being used in this thread. Starving yourself or fasting for long periods of time is very harmful to the body and can potentially cause more problems than not losing any weight, depending on a lot of factors. Also there is a minimum number of calories you need to eat each day just to function and have healthy brain activity, it's called EER (Estimated Energy Requirements). Check out this link to figure out how to calculate yours. If you leave off the activity level multiplier, that will give you the amount of calories you should eat to be healthy. The multiplier is if you want to maintain your current weight.

If you don't eat enough you are also increasing your risk of vitamin and mineral deficiencies which have their own list of problems.

One pound of fat contains about 3500 calories. So if you want to lose 20lbs you will need to burn 70,000 calories above your calorie intakes. That takes a lot of time unless you're on The Biggest Loser program of 6-8 hours of gym time per day. If you aim for 1-2 pounds of actual weight loss per week, you will need to burn an extra 500-1000 calories per day which is reasonable.

Someone mentioned that it needs to be refered to as releasing weight versus losing weight because we often find things we lose. The difference is if you start eating healthier or go to the gym and after two weeks the scale says you lost 10lbs, chances are half or more of that wasn't actual fat, therefore you never really lost it.

----------

_dc4teg_ (12-16-2009),_Jerhart_ (12-01-2009)

----------


## Elise.m

I've been going to the gym for about 7-8 months now, and have lost a total of about ~25 pounds. I haven't been able to tell recently cuz the scale at the gym is broken. 

Withonor hit it on the nail, if you want to lose weight, you need to eat. I don't eat alot because my body doesn't need alot of food to energize itself. I take a "fat burner" from Juice it Up, I drink Weight Loss Shakes from Costco, I eat cereal and try to snake on healthy things in between. My dinners are small. I can eat as much as I want, as long as a make the right choice in food. Also, if there's anyone that's on a "no sweets" diet, eat sweets once a week and it'll shock your system, causing your metabolism to rev up.

If there's anyone going to the gym to just walk on the treadmill, or do the elliptical, change it up! Don't walk on the treadmill, unless you're cooling down. Walking around the block would be better because you are propelling your own feet, compared to a machine doing it. If you use the treadmill, do an incline. You'll burn twice as many calories as just walking, and the same as you will on the elliptical. I do 30 mins of incline, and 30 mins on the elliptical. Granted, any effort is better than no effort.

I'm no expert, I'm just sharing what has worked for me. Everyone is different, and it's always good to hear someone else's story and maybe try something new. I love hearing other peoples stories!

----------

